# Canyon Torque FR Schaltbare KeFü montieren



## Scott Freerider (16. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab grad versuch folgende Schaltbare KeFü an oben genattem Rad zu montieren:
http://www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/tensioner/stinger-tensioner/
Jedoch klemmte dann die Kette beim aufziehen der Kurbel auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt fest, da der Abstand zur Führung zu gering war.
Hab zwar bei Canyon angerufen, aber die melden sich erst morgen! 

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass trotz 68er Gehäuse keine 2.5mm Spacher am Innenlager (Howitzer) verbaut waren. Obwohl laut Anleitung sogar 3 Stück drunter gehören!?!? 

Kann mir jemand helfen, bzw hatte jemand schon das Problem?

Danke und Gruß
Dennis


----------



## aibeekey (16. September 2009)

je nachdem welchen torque jahrgang du hast, kannst du keine kettenführung montieren, OHNE sie zu bearbeiten...

die spacer müssen nur komplett dran, wenn du keinen e-type umwerfer hast, ansonsten ersetzt der einen.

allgemein funktioniert es aber meines wissens nach nicht, die kettenführung UND den umwerfer mit platte am torque zu verbauen... hast du die stinger mit e-type befestigung gekauft? wenn nein, dürfte das dein problem sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott Freerider (16. September 2009)

marx. schrieb:


> je nachdem welchen torque jahrgang du hast, kannst du keine kettenführung montieren, OHNE sie zu bearbeiten...
> 
> die spacer müssen nur komplett dran, wenn du keinen e-type umwerfer hast, ansonsten ersetzt der einen.
> 
> allgemein funktioniert es aber meines wissens nach nicht, die kettenführung UND den umwerfer mit platte am torque zu verbauen... hast du die stinger mit e-type befestigung gekauft? wenn nein, dürfte das dein problem sein



ist das Modell 09!
Der umwerfer ist da direkt am Rahmen mit zwei schrauben fixiert!
Also denk ich nicht das es mit dem iscg 05 e- Type Modell besser klappt!?

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## Schlack (21. September 2009)

Welche Kettenführung lässt sich denn *problemlos* an ein 2009er Torque 7.0 montieren? 
Wäre dankbar für Links zu möglichen Shops.
Danke
Schlack


----------



## Giant XTC (21. September 2009)

Schlack schrieb:


> Welche Kettenführung lässt sich denn *problemlos* an ein 2009er Torque 7.0 montieren?
> Wäre dankbar für Links zu möglichen Shops.
> Danke
> Schlack



Suche ich auch!

Wie sieht es denn mit der neuen Dreist aus? Die hat zwar keine ISCG Aufnahme aber einen E - Type Adapter. Funktioniert das?


----------



## Giant XTC (13. Oktober 2009)

Stinger am Torque ES 2009 mit 1,5mm zusätzlichem Innenlagerspacer (Total 3,5mm):


----------



## oldie-pilot (14. Oktober 2009)

Tach jesagt,

also ich hab den shift guide dran am 09er torque. Hab zwar etwas gefeilt war aber gar kein Problem...


----------



## kutaxlines (17. Oktober 2009)

Servus,

bin auch auf der suche nach einer kefü für mein fr. 8 nach dem ich ein paar mal einen schönen chain suck hatte denke ich könnte der stinger mir helfen.

Funktioniert der stinger einwandfrei für Kettenblätter 36/24, welche genauen Typ brauch ich da?
Und was nutzt ihr als Kettenschutz für den Rahmen, denn der mit gelieferte von Canyon is nicht ausreichend. Mir platzt der ganze Lack ab. Klebeband oder was meint ihr?


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Oktober 2009)

kutaxlines schrieb:


> ... Klebeband oder was meint ihr?



Das gute alte schwarze Lenkerklebeband gibt es noch auf Flohmärkten. Sonst halt Tesa-Gewebeband. Oder Selbstklebefilz. Oder nen alter Reifen mit Kabelbindern.

Ich suche immer noch nach einer KeFü fürs Torque FR 2008 (E-Type, BB-Montage) !


----------



## Giant XTC (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe ein Torque ES ´09 und da passt ohne sägen und pfeilen der Stinger ISCG05 in Verbindung mit einem zusätzlichen Innenlagerspacer (1mm).

Als Schutz für den Rahmen nehme ich immer alte Schläuche mit Kabelbinden befestigt. das ist am günstigsten und hält bombenfest.


----------



## schotti65 (3. November 2009)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Torque ES ´09 und da passt ohne sägen und pfeilen der Stinger ISCG05 in Verbindung mit einem zusätzlichen Innenlagerspacer (1mm).



Ich hab das genauso probiert und es klappt vorne und hinten nicht.
Ich hab nen 2009er Torque FR 7.0 d.h mit Truvativ Hussefelt Kurbel.

Bin jetzt bei ca. 2,5mm Innenlagerspacer und es reicht immer noch nicht.

1. Die (Senkkopf-Imbus-)Schrauben zur Befestigung des Stinger an der Adapterplatte schliessen nicht plan ab, sondern stehen ein paar 10tel mm über. Aber selbst wenn ich mir andere Schrauben besorge oder die ein bischen abflexe, das macht niemals die Differenz von 2,5 (meins) - 1,0 (deins) = 1,5mm aus?

2. irgendwie gibts noch ein anderes Problem mit den Spacern. Wenn ich den Stinger weglasse und nur mal probeweise die Spacer montiere (also wie gesagt ca. 2,5mm), dann wird beim festziehen der Kurbel die Achse schwergängig. Kann es sein, daß bei der Kurbel (Truvativ Hussefelt) die Verwendung von Spacern gar nicht möglich ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant XTC (3. November 2009)

Servus,

ich habe jetzt die offizielle Aussage von Canyon gelesen dass am FR keine schaltbare KeFü (also z.B. Stinger) montiert werden kann.

Laut Canyon wird es immer irgendwo schleifen. Und erst recht mit Truvativ Hussefelt Kurbeln.

Sorry!


----------



## schotti65 (3. November 2009)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> ...ich habe jetzt die offizielle Aussage von Canyon gelesen dass am FR keine schaltbare KeFü (also z.B. Stinger) montiert werden kann...



Schade. Könntest Du noch die Quelle angeben?


----------



## octane02 (3. November 2009)

Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht ganz wieso Canyon nicht ab Werk schaltbare Kettenführungen montiert. Andere Hersteller können das schliesslich auch und die Canyon Ausstattung ist sonst ja sehr durchdacht. 
Ich überlege ob ich mir ein Torque Dropzone bestellen soll. Dann wäre das Thema Kettenführung auch gleich erledigt.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. November 2009)

So ich hab jetzt grad mal eine Stinger (bei CRC geholt) an mein 2008er Torque FR8 gebaut.
Nach div. Laubsägearbeit, üblem Blechgebiege und nachdem ich eine andre Spannrolle montiert hab funktioniert es jetzt schleifffrei. Das Schalten ging erst nachdem ich die Befestigungsschräubchen gegen längere getauscht hab, ggfs. muss ich da noch eine längere mit einer Mutter kontern, ich glaube da ist im Rahmen gar kein Gewinde. 

Nichts für Schöngeister - hier sieht man wie verbogen das Blech ist und dass mit einer 73er Gehäusebreite nichts mehr richtig fluchtet - es fehlt irgendwie der zusätzliche Spacer.


----------



## schotti65 (4. November 2009)

Hauptsache, es funzt.
Bin gespannt, daß mal aus der Nähe anzuschauen.


----------



## Giant XTC (5. November 2009)

Aber wieso sitzt bei Dir der Stinger "unter" dem Hinterbaurohr?

Und wieso hast Du den Umwerfer an den Stinger gebaut? Dafür gibt es doch extra eine Aufnahme am Rahmen. Oder ist das beim FR anders?

Hier mal ein Schriftverkehr mit Canyon zu Thema (bezieht sich glaube ich auf ein FR und nicht ES!):


Zitat:
ich habe gerade mit dem Produktmanager gesprochen.
Das Problem ist uns bekannt.

Leider funktioniert der Umwerfer mit der ISCG Aufnahme nur in Verbindung mit einem Solo-Kettenblatt. Oder mit einer Kettenführung die ohne ISCG Aufnahme auskommt, oder natürlich mit der Hammerschmidt.

Einen Lösungsansatz für die Verwendung von ISCG + E-Type haben wir leider noch nicht.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Canyon Bicycles  

dann:


Zitat:
Hallo Herr xxx,

wir haben das jetzt einmal im Haus geprüft.

Leider ist es generell nicht möglich eine schaltbare Kettenführung zu fahren.

Und auch wenn Sie den Umwerfer bearbeiten und dann trotzdem wieder in Konflikt mit der ISCG Aufnahme kommen, kann es sein, dass Sie eventuell einige Lager beschädigen. In diesem Fall würde leider die Garantie erlöschen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Canyon Bicycles  

nach nochmaligem nachhaken:


Zitat:
Hallo Herr xxx,

ich habe mich nochmal mit dem Produktmanager unterhalten.

Sie haben zwei Möglichkeiten.
Entweder, eine Kettenführung zu verbauen, die man direkt am Tretlager befestigt, ohne ISCG Aufnahme, dann würde das Problem nicht mehr bestehen.

Zweitens, Sie können an der ISCG Aufnahme das nötige Material wegfeilen, um das Problem zu beheben. Die Garantie wird in dem Fall nicht erlöschen, da Sie ja nur an der ISCG Aufnahme gefeilt haben, welche nicht Bestandteil des Rahmens ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Canyon Bicycles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (5. November 2009)

Hallo guten morgen auch das ist ein 2008er ! 

Wobei: das was vielleicht hier nicht so rüber kommt: das Aussägen ist ja nicht das Thema, sondern die Tretlagergehäusebreite von 73mm, bei der zur korrekten Kurbelmontage (jawohl! Ich hatte mir meine Saint schonmal fast ruiniert - dein Einbauvorschlag mit der XT ist Mist!) nur EIN Spacer bzw. beim 2008er das E-Type-Blech erlaubt ist. 

Das Original E-Type Blech ist gekröpft, der Stinger aber nicht. Daher schleift die Kette am Stinger, wenn man ihn nicht mit Gewalt in die -2.5mm Flucht biegt. Siehe erstes Foto. 
Die Truvativ Shiftguide ist glaub gekröpft, aber die gibts nicht mit E-Type. Wäre aber vielleicht die einfachste Lösung für die 2009er ?


----------



## kutaxlines (19. November 2009)

So, hab jetzt an mein Torque FR 8 2009er Model einen Blackspire Stinger ISCG05 mit einen Innenlagerspacer (genaues Maß weiß ich jetzt leider nicht, war beim Bike dabei) montiert. Erst war es so dass die Schrauben des Stingers am kleinsten Kettenblatt schliffen. Dann habe ich mir Edelstahlschrauben gekauft und den Kopf etwas weggeflext und jetzt funktioniert es einwandfrei.


----------



## beat82 (20. November 2009)

Zitat auf meine Frage welche KeFü den nun funktioniert:
"Sie können in der Regel jede ISCG 5 Kettenführung an den Rahmen des Canyon Torque anbauen. 
Da wir jedoch keine Testversuche diesbezüglich durchgeführt haben, können wir Ihnen keine driekt Freigabe für alle am Markt befindlichen Hersteller abgeben." Mitarbeiter Servicecenter


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. November 2009)

vielleicht können sie dir aber eine freigabe (oder auch nicht...) bezüglich des *eigenen* iscg-adapters und der *eigenen* e-type-aufnahme geben... denn genau da liegt das problem! 
unabhängig von der verwendeten kettenführung...







sorry, für die undeutlichen makierungen. aber wenn man genau hinschaut, sieht man, dass die e-type-aufnahme (der silberne teil) an dem iscg-adapter anschlägt. ich habe an der unterseite des silbernen teils 1-2 mm weggefeilt. durfte ich zwar eigentlich nicht, aber erscheint mir sinnvoller als am iscg-adapter. außerdem ist das teil kein fester teil des rahmens. bei ner umrüstung auf einfach-kurbel oder hammerschmidt würde man dieses teil, welches ich bearbeitet habe, sowieso demontieren. deswegen wüsste ich nicht weshalb die garantie entfallen sollte.


----------



## beat82 (20. November 2009)

what? also feilen oder einfachkettenblatt fahren? versteh ich dich richtig?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. November 2009)

richtig. oder eine kefü, die man unters tretlager klemmt.
ich würde feilen. guck dir das teil mal genau an. das ist so  massiv... da kann man ruhig was weg nehmen. und man feilt *nicht* am rahmen, wie fälschlicherweise vom canyon support behauptet. von daher dürfte die garantie auch erhalten bleiben. ansonsten im garantiefall halt auf einfach umrüsten, bevor der rahmen zu canyon geht. dann ist das teil ja eh ab...


----------



## -Soulride- (22. November 2009)

Also sollte eigentlich wieder jede ISCG-Kettenführung passen wenn ich an der E-Type Platte feile, richtig? Noch was anderes, ich will noch ein 20er Kettenblatt montieren, funktionieren die Kettenführungen damit noch? Hatte noch keine in der Hand, deswegen kann ichs mir grad schlecht vorstellen.


----------



## EddieMeduza (22. November 2009)

Habe an meinen 2009er FR eine Stinger E-Type mit ICSG05 eingebaut.
Funzt recht gut.

Mit dem 20er Kettenblatt hatte ich bis jetzt noch keinen Erfolg, 22/38 geht aber ganz gut, 22/36 sowieso.

Woran liegts? Das 20er ist so klein, daß es immer ganz scheußlich am Umwerfer schleift. Versucht man, den Umwerfer "weiter hinten" zu positionieren, d.h. die KeFü noch ein paar Millimeter gegen den Uhrzeigersinn zu drehen, dann stößt der Umwerfen an den Hinterbau, beim vollen Einfedern krachts dann.

Beste Grüße,
 Eddie


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. November 2009)

@Eddie
und bei dir kollidiert der iscg-adapter nicht mit mit der e-type-aufnahme?


----------



## EddieMeduza (28. November 2009)

noe, der passt wie  angegossen, war angenehm ueberrascht.

gruss
eddie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. November 2009)

die kollision tritt nur bei nahezu voller ausnutzung des federwegs statt, ne?


----------



## EddieMeduza (29. November 2009)

Sagen wir es so: die Ausrichtung der  KeFue ist  hauptsaechlich durch den Hinterbau bestimmt. Ich musste ein wenig probieren, dass der Umwerfer nicht von oben beim Einfedern auf den Hinterbau drueckt. Das wird er nicht allzu lange mitmachen. Wenn ich mal wieder die Kurbel abbaue mache ich ein Foto.

Gruss Eddie


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. November 2009)

also ich rede von einer kollision zwischen iscg-adapter und e-type-aufnahme. da ist nichts mit ausrichten... die kefü ist von dem problem an sich gar nicht betroffen. nur der silberne teil der e-type-aufnahme und die obere öse des iscg-adapters.


----------



## beat82 (16. Dezember 2009)

hab die shiftguide angebaut.funzt.
ein bischen abfeilen musste ich trotzdem weil das blech nah an der hinterschwinge lag.


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (1. Januar 2010)

So sieht das aus mit der Shiftguide am FR7.0 und 8.0

Im Bereich der Schwingenlagerung muss ein Teil der Platte entfernt werden. Es reicht ein einziger gerader Schnitt mit der Flex. Hab leider kein Bild ohne Kurbel gemacht, aber der enfernte Bereich ist in diesem Bild auch ganz gut zu erkennen (Gerade Kante an der Führungsplatte, im Zweifelsfall mal zum Vergleich das Original anschauen).





Wenn die Umwerferbefestigung beim vollen Einfedern nicht an den oberen Teil der Führung stoßen soll, muss man diese relativ weit drehen (Rolle nah an die Kettenstrebe). Der mögliche Verstellbereich ohne Kollision mit der Schwinge reicht gerade so aus.


----------



## Giant XTC (5. Januar 2010)

Schön gemacht!


----------



## butcher76 (10. Januar 2010)

hallo zusammen.
 ich hab in dem andren tre. auch schon was zu dem thema geschrieben. kettenfürung selbst gemacht. 3fachführung mit e typ umwerfer aus carbon, 78gr. ohne spacer oder veränderung der kettenlinie. 2 fach geht natürlich auch.


----------



## Knight83 (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe Bikerz!
wollte mal wissen ob jemand erfahrung hat mit dem umgekehrten fall,wenn ich bei meinem torque auf ein Kettenblatt mit Kettenführung umrüsten will ( wie beim frx 9.0) geht das bzw. macht Canyon das auch oder kann man das selber machen? wäre um Antworten froh


----------



## Unknown (13. Februar 2010)

Geisterfahrer77 schrieb:


> So sieht das aus mit der Shiftguide am FR7.0 und 8.0
> 
> Im Bereich der Schwingenlagerung muss ein Teil der Platte entfernt werden. Es reicht ein einziger gerader Schnitt mit der Flex. Hab leider kein Bild ohne Kurbel gemacht, aber der enfernte Bereich ist in diesem Bild auch ganz gut zu erkennen (Gerade Kante an der Führungsplatte, im Zweifelsfall mal zum Vergleich das Original anschauen).
> 
> ...


 


Hast du denn schon Fotos gemacht??? Würden mir bestimmt weiter helfen. Spiele ja auch mit dem Gedanken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (14. Februar 2010)

muss man das ungefähr so abflexen?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Februar 2010)

kauf dir diese hier und du muss überhaupt nichts abflexen.


----------



## kNiRpS (14. Februar 2010)

passt das ohne irgendwas zu bearbeiten? welche den? die für ISCG05 oder für BB? das wäre natürlich top und ich würds sofort bestellen!


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (14. Februar 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> muss man das ungefähr so abflexen?



Genau! Steht sonst an der Schwinge an.

Bei der Stinger schleifen zumindest bei Shimano Tretkurbeln die Schrauben des kleinen Kettenblatts, wenn man die Kettenlinie nicht nach außen verschiebt (geht beim Torque nicht, da nur ein Spacer am Innenlager, und der sitzt schon rechts). Bei den Truvativteilen ist es genauso, siehe Beitrag #11.

Shiftguide mit ein bischen flexen oder feilen ist daher anscheinend die beste Lösung.


----------



## kNiRpS (14. Februar 2010)

okay das dürfte ich noch hinbekommen  dann nehm ich die truvativ. danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Unknown (14. Februar 2010)

Danke erstmal.eimal für den Cut und für den link. Nur welche genau , hab da garkeinen Plan. Der kommt wohl erst wenn ich das Teil angebaut habe.
Isg und coKg !!!???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (14. Februar 2010)

?


----------



## kNiRpS (14. Februar 2010)

@unknown: ich glaube du verstehst da was falsch. die truvativ, die du bearbeiten musst, gibts nur in einer ausführung. http://www.jehlebikes.de/wbp-8664-kettenfuehrung-truvativ-shiftguide-schaltbar.html

die nc-17 gibts in in mehreren, musst aber nix flexen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Februar 2010)

ich hab übrigens bei der stinger nen zusätzlichen spacer unterm tretlager verbaut. ging eigentlich problemlos. und auch die kurbel dreht sich noch. man muss die kurbelarme auch nicht bombenfest anknallen.


----------



## Unknown (14. Februar 2010)

Ne schon klar, hab das schon verstanden. 
Bestell mir jetzt mal die truvativ.


----------



## Unknown (14. Februar 2010)

Hab sie gerade bestellt.
so noch eine Frage.....bitte nicht steinigen..
Wie wird die Truvativ befestigt???


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (14. Februar 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> man muss die kurbelarme auch nicht bombenfest anknallen.



Bei einem Freeride Bike vielleicht nicht immer ein so guter Tip...



Unknown schrieb:


> Hab sie gerade bestellt.
> so noch eine Frage.....bitte nicht steinigen..
> Wie wird die Truvativ befestigt???



Wird unter der Tretlagerschale geklemmt (der Spacer kommt dafür raus). Zur Montage braucht man das Howitzer (Tretlager) Werkzeug und nen Kurbelabzieher. Am besten gleich mitbestellen, falls noch nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Unknown (14. Februar 2010)

Lieg ich hiermit richtig??


----------



## Unknown (14. Februar 2010)

*SuperB - Kurbelabzieher mit integriertem Ringschlüssel *
*Truvativ Howitzer + GXP Innenlager-Werkzeug*
*oder schick doch mal nen paar links ambesten von Mailorder. Da bin ich  Kunde.*
*Mit dem Spacer bekomme ich schon hin. Hoffe ich doch.*


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Februar 2010)

Geisterfahrer77 schrieb:


> Bei einem Freeride Bike vielleicht nicht immer ein so guter Tip...



war kein tipp. war ne meinung  und keine sorge... ich ziehe die kurbelarme schon fest genug an.


----------



## Unknown (14. Februar 2010)

war glaub ich auch nicht so gemeint. Eher für leute wie meiner ein die das lesen.
Würde jetzt nur noch gerne wissen was ich genau alles bestellen muß...
am besten mit link zu Mailorder, habe nix da und keinen Plan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (14. Februar 2010)

Du brauchst:

- Howitzer/GPX Werkzeug -> Mailorder
- Standard Kurbelabzieher -> Mailorder
- 1/4 Zoll Ratsche (passt ins Tretlagerwerkzeug) -> Baumarkt
- Ring- oder Maulschlüssel für Kurbelabzieher -> Baumarkt
- Innensechskantschlüssel für Kurbelschraube -> Baumarkt

Für (De-)Montage der Bauteile schau Dir die Anleitungen an, die beim Bike dabei waren. Wenn Du die Kurbel schon mal runter hast, dann zieh auch die Schrauben des kleinen Kettenblatts nach. Die hatten sich bei mir alle gelöst, und wenn KeFü und Kurbel montiert sind, dann kommst Du nicht mehr dran.


----------



## Unknown (14. Februar 2010)

Sehr gut . Dank dir


----------



## Knight83 (15. Februar 2010)

Hey finde die papiere von meinem bike grad nicht kann mir einer sagen wie ich das Tretlager ausseinander bekomme ohne großen Schaden anzurichten? habe damit keine erfahrung sonst würde ich es selber machen.Oder brauche ich spezial werkzeug ?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Februar 2010)

damit


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Februar 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> damit



Ich hatte mein Howitzer mit so einem flachen Schlüssel seinerzeit ziemlich zerwürgt, da es dermassen festsaß. Besser ist das, was 4 Posts weiter oben steht. 



Knight83 schrieb:


> ... habe damit keine erfahrung sonst würde ich es selber machen....


Genau! In den Bikeshop damit. 

Ach und rechte Seite geht rechtsrum auf, gelle!


----------



## Unknown (15. Februar 2010)

Hab gerad mal geschaut wie das funzt.
Sieht logisch aus (Drehmoment von 35 - 50 Nm für den Adapter) supi Ratsche geht nur bis 35. Wie geil is dat denn.

Ps.: auf diesem Wege. *Danke an Canyon, Lack ist an der Schwinge stellenweise komplett ab.   Für nen neues Fahrrad nicht schlecht.
Wer macht Bitte schön von euch die Abnahme??
*


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Februar 2010)

Geisterfahrer77 schrieb:


> Bei der Stinger schleifen zumindest bei Shimano Tretkurbeln die Schrauben des kleinen Kettenblatts, wenn man die Kettenlinie nicht nach außen verschiebt (geht beim Torque nicht, da nur ein Spacer am Innenlager, und der sitzt schon rechts).


Doch geht. Einfach ein zusätzlicher Spacer von 1 - 1,5mm drunter und es passt perfekt!




Geisterfahrer77 schrieb:


> Shiftguide mit ein bischen flexen oder feilen ist daher anscheinend die beste Lösung.


Einspruch! Die Shiftguide ist schei** schwer, klappert, funktioniert nicht so gut wie der Stinger und ist dazu noch hässlich. Also ich finde den Stinger mit ein wenig drehmeln an der Umwerferaufnahme *wesentlich* besser. Eine BB mount KeFü an einem Rahmen mit ISCG finde ich eh schwachsinnig...




Geisterfahrer77 schrieb:


> Bei einem Freeride Bike vielleicht nicht immer ein so guter Tip...


Schei**egal, was für ein Rad das ist, die Schrauben werden mit 12-14Nm angezogen und gut. Funktioniert auch mit einen zusätzlichen Spacer noch einwandfrei - ich bin seit Jahren so unterwegs...


----------



## der.bergsteiger (17. Februar 2010)

Weiß einer, ob sich beim 2010er Torque die Thematik verändert hat, oder ob die Stinger mit etwas Bearbeitung die beste Kettenführung bleibt?


----------



## mas7erchief (17. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub das kann dir noch niemand sagen, da noch niemand so ein rad besitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (18. Februar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Schei**egal, was für ein Rad das ist, die Schrauben werden mit 12-14Nm angezogen und gut. Funktioniert auch mit einen zusätzlichen Spacer noch einwandfrei - ich bin seit Jahren so unterwegs...



Hm, und wenn Du die mit den eigenlich vorgesehenen 38-42Nm festziehst, dann dreht sich das Lager nicht mehr weil alles komplett verspannt ist.

Mir wär auf jeden Fall nicht wohl dabei, wenn die Kurbel nur halb fest ist. Da ist Kettenblattschrauben abfeilen bei der gleichen Teilekombi immer noch die bessere Idee.

Aber nun ja, muss doch jeder selbst entscheiden, wie er glücklich wird. 

Ich finds bloß ein bischen bedenklich, solche Hinweise an u.U. weniger technisch versierte Biker als heißen Tip zu verkaufen. Die machen nämlich ein langes Gesicht, wenn sich die Kurbel nach ein paar härteren Landungen dann doch unbemerkt löst, und wenig später der Vielzahn ausgeleiert und damit das Ding im Eimer ist.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Februar 2010)

Geisterfahrer77 schrieb:


> Hm, und wenn Du die mit den eigenlich vorgesehenen 38-42Nm festziehst, dann dreht sich das Lager nicht mehr weil alles komplett verspannt ist.


Oh, ich habe überlesen, dass es hier um eine Truvativ Kurbel mit diesem komischen Ho*witz*er Lager geht... da sag ich mal ganz frech: selber schuld, wenn man so einen Schrott fährt  Ich bin von einer Shimano Kurbel ausgegangen (Anzugsmoment der Klemmschrauben des zweiten Kurbelarms auf der Achse), da geht das ohne Probleme!


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (18. Februar 2010)

Ja ja, nicht lesen können, und dann noch frech sein, das hab ich gern. 

Und dass das Truvativzeugs billig und bleischwer ist, das stand gar nicht zur Debatte...


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Februar 2010)

Ich pin ein pöhser Pursche... und ich gelobe hoch und heilig mich nicht zu bessern! 

Naja, im Notfall halt erstmal mit der Truvativ-Kombi fahren und testen. Wenns gut läuft ist ja ok. Wenn nicht, einfach mal nach ner Shimano Kurbel + Stinger umsehen, sollte eigentlich zusammen für einen Hunni zu bekommen sein (hab ich für meine auch bezahlt).


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Februar 2010)

die stinger funktioniert auch mit der truvativ-kurbel und nem zusätzlichen spacer problemlos. seit ca. nem halben jahr.


----------



## Monsterwade (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo KeFü-Fans,

möchte mir eine 3-fach KeFü am ES 7.0 montieren. Frage: Wie laut rasselt da die Kette
drüber beim normalen Fahren?

Gruss
Monster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Februar 2010)

kommt ganz auf die verwendete kettenführung an. ich hab an meinem nerve die enduro von shaman. die ist auf dem mittleren kettenblatt recht laut, auf den andern beiden aber eher harmlos.


----------



## Napoli94 (19. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mir au schon gedanken über ne kefü am es gemacht 2009 er modell aber reicht da nicht einfach n bashguard damit die kette nemme runterhopft  weil beim fr 8.0 2009 bei meinem kumpel is ja an der hussefelt au nur bash dran und des hebt die kette au


----------



## Giant XTC (19. Februar 2010)

Bashguard anstatt 3. Kettenblatt mach schonmal viel aus. Aber dann kan man für weitere 30 EUR auch noch schnell den Stinger (oder Shiftguide...) montieren und dann bleibt die Kette wirklich da wo sie sein soll.


----------



## Napoli94 (19. Februar 2010)

warum anstatt 3. kettenblatt geht doch au mit 44 zähnen oder hab i mi da verlesen


----------



## Monsterwade (19. Februar 2010)

Also mir ist noch nie die Kette vom 3. Kettenblatt gehüpft. Eher neigt sie auf dem 2.
auf's 1. zu springen. Zudem nerft mich das Geklapper der Kette im DH fürchterlich.

Nur hab ich das Gefühl, dass mich das Geräusch der KeFü bei der normalen Fahrt
genauso nerft wie ohne KeFü im DH.

Mein 3. Kettenblatt ist der Bash  Man muss halt öfters man dessen Zähne richten.
Aber wenn man 15 -20 km kurbeln muss bis der DH anfängt, will man auf's 3. nicht
verzichten.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2010)

Meine KeFÜ  macht kein Geräusch, null. Ich habe aber auch eine Rolle mit ZWEI Lagern, nicht dies Schrottdings was serienmässig bei war. Dann läuft die auch gerade. 
Abspringen der Kette habe ich oft beim Nerve, und da ist das 44er Saint Kettenblatt auch der Bashguard.
Am Torque habe ich ein grosses Kettenblatt nie vermisst (das kommt vom vielen SSP fahren, da gewöhnt man sich an hohe Trittfrequenzen), da reicht das 36er - aber die Kette ist mir fast nie komplett abgesprungen. 
Mit KeFü rappelt es halt wesentlich weniger, aber ums Abkleben der Sitzstreben kommt man nicht drumrum. 
Problem KeFÜ ist halt immer, wenn man Kanten hoch springen will und dann die KeFü die Kante trifft.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Februar 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Zudem nerft mich das Geklapper der Kette im DH fürchterlich.


Hast du noch den originalen Kettenstrebenschutz von Canyon dran? Dieses labberige Stück Pseudo-Neopren bringt nämlich exakt: nichts! Mein Tip: Lenkerband vom Rennrad, das ist gut zu verarbeiten, hat super Dämpfungseigenschaften und ist leicht(er als ein Stück Schlauch, welcher auch gut dämpft).




Monsterwade schrieb:


> Aber wenn man 15 -20 km kurbeln muss bis der DH anfängt, will man auf's 3. nicht verzichten.


Ich fahre seit Jahren nur noch 2KB + Bash, auch zum touren, ich hab das 3. KB *nie* vermist, nicht ein einziges Mal.

Und meine Stinger-Rolle macht auch keine Geräusche, zumindest keine dauerhaften.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub er hats erst bestellt. 

Das 44er KB vermisst man vA dann nicht, wenn man fette Reifen draufhat, dann kommt man garnicht erst in Versuchung, in der Ebene über 30km/h treten zu wollen. 
36er KB und Rubber Queen ist ja auch so schon eine ordentlich lange Übersetzung...


----------



## Unknown (20. Februar 2010)

Geisterfahrer77 schrieb:


> Du brauchst:
> 
> - Innensechskantschlüssel für Kurbelschraube -> Baumarkt
> 
> ...


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (20. Februar 2010)

38-42 Nm

Mit


Unknown schrieb:


> sehr gut Handfest


liegst Du da nicht verkehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFBoy (20. Februar 2010)

Hi,
ja, den ganzen Ärger mit der Canyon HL ist mir auch aus eigener Erfahrung bekannt. Final bekommt man immer eine unbrauchbare Antwort. 
Money make the world go round - -Canyon ade, scheiden tut weh.
Wünsch euch das Beste.

FFBoy


----------



## Unknown (20. Februar 2010)

Dank dir , werd ich dann morgen mal machen.
Ps.: Läuft wie Sahne.


----------



## Jok3r (1. März 2010)

Hallo alle miteinander !
wollte mal wissen ob jemand weiß welche Aufnahme,am Canyon Torque 7.0 von 2008 verbaut ist,ISCG05 oder old. Canyon sagt 05 aber der Rahmen sieht nicht danach aus.Habe Canyon auch schon angeschrieben aber ihr kennt es ja da kommt kein Feedback,also zieh ich meinen Joker und frag euch  . kann wenn ihr wollt nachträglich ein Foto reinsetzen aber die Kenner wissen wie es aussieht !


----------



## cxfahrer (1. März 2010)

2008 = Tretlagerbefestigung, s.o. mein Senf dazu.


----------



## overslag (3. März 2010)

Wenn ich die Truvativ shiftguide in das canyon 2009 einbaue, muss ich dann einen spacer herrausnehmen aus dem tretlager oder alles so lassen wie es ist und nur klemmen?

Danke
*
*


----------



## kNiRpS (3. März 2010)

so weit ich weiß muss in spacer raus. genaueres kann ich dir heute abend sagen, werd jetzt dann mit dem einbau meiner shiftguide beginnen. mache auch bilder dazu.


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (3. März 2010)

@overslag: Ja, Du musst den Spacer herausnehmen. Bei SRAM gibts übrigens fast alle Anleitungen online. Diese zum Beispiel:

http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/2005_cg-03-boxguide-e-r6.pdf

Ach ja, diese gibts auch noch. Da steht sogar die Sache mit dem Spacer drin:

http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/BB-Howitzer-e-r0.pdf


----------



## Giant XTC (3. März 2010)

Und so herum geht es auch:

Rahmen: Torque ES
Guide: Stinger
Befestigung: ISCG05

Und beim Einbau einfach einen Spacer dazu tun.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. März 2010)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Und beim Einbau einfach einen Spacer dazu tun.



Du mit deiner XT Kurbel! 
Das ging schon mit meiner Saint nicht und mit der Holzfeller schon garnicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (3. März 2010)

so jetzt ma tacheles was die Truvativ Shiftguard und das FR8.0 angeht:

1. *bei mir war am Tretlager KEIN spacer verbaut!* *Fehler von Canyon? (kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen!) *Konnte also keinen rausnehmen der stellvertretend für die KeFü gewesen wäre. Fazit: Welle wackelt wenn man die KeFü einbaut -> geht gar nich

2. die Shiftguard muss angeflext werden um zu passen! da das teil aus Stahl ist und verzinkt ist, ist das aber auch nicht so ne tolle idee, weils anfängt zu rosten!

also brauch ich eine alternative -> nc-17 stinger

aber:

1. weiß ich nicht ob die mit der Truvativkurbel funktioniert ohne was umzubaun

2. wie soll den bitte der ISCG Adapter aufgesetzt werden, solange der e-type montiert ist? das geht doch gar nich ohne den zu bearbeiten, was aber auch nicht wirklich toll ist.

für mich siehts jetzt so aus, dass ich entweder auf ne 1-fach kurbel umbaue oder in den sauren apfel beißen muss und mir ne hammerschmid hole. alles andere ist pfusch


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. März 2010)

ich fahre mit meinem stinger "pfusch" seit nem halben jahr ohne probleme... wo ist das problem an dem silbernen teil der etype-aufnahme (das dicke ding) etwas material wegzunehmen? ansonsten nen zusätzlichen spacer unters tretlager und die kurbel so fest anziehen, dass sie sich noch leicht drehen lässt. das ist immer noch ausreichend fest. nach der sache muss man den umwerfer neu justieren, da sich die kettenlinie leicht verändert hat. aber auch das ist kein problem.

edit: den adapater kann man schon montieren ohne die etype-aufnahme zu bearbeiten. erst beim ausnutzen des vollen federwegs gibt es probleme. viel ist es aber nicht, was man wegfeilen muss.


----------



## kNiRpS (4. März 2010)

hab mir gerade nochma das ganze mit dem ISCG angeschaut. an der e-type aufnahme feilen is auf jeden fall die bessere lösung. war da gestern etwas in rage, weil einfach gar nix gepasst hat 

und weil ichs dokumentieren wollte, hab ich gleich mal ein paar photos gemacht, dass auch alle anderen sehn was das problem ist ohne alles auseinander bauen zu müssen.

bevor die bilder folgen noch ne grundsätzliche frage: war bei euch ein spacer auf der antriebsseite verbaut? bei mir war keiner, weswegen die shiftguide auch nicht passt 

hier ist der Federweg fast voll ausgenutzt. so schauts aus wenn kurbel und Lager demontiert sind. 






hier hab ich jetzt voll einfegedert und mal den ISCG-Adapter leicht aufgesteckt. man sieht oben wie der e-type im weg ist





ich überlege im übrigen jetzt auch, ob ich das mit der stinger machen soll und den etype-alublock n bisschen abfeilen soll. kann das teil eigentlich im problemfall nachgekauft werden?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. März 2010)

keine ahnung, aber da gibt es keine probleme  
das sieht aber echt viel aus auf dem bild. hast du den dämpfer ausgebaut und dann eingefedert?


----------



## kNiRpS (4. März 2010)

nee hab nur die luft komplett abgelassen und dann voll eingefedert. sozusagen den maximalen dämpferhub ausprobiert
ich mach gleich nochmal nen bild, auf dem ich mit eding den abzufräsenden teil markiere


----------



## cxfahrer (4. März 2010)

Hmmmm....und die Schrauben des kleinen Kettenblatts schleifen dann nicht an der Stinger?

 weiter so mit den Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (4. März 2010)

ob die schrauben dann schleifen weiß ich noch nicht. bin ja glaube ich der erste der das mit der truvativ kurbel ausprobiert

hier jetzt aber ma noch das versprochene bild. abzutragender teil am etype is mit edding eingemalt. ich würde ber sagen, noch n millimeter mehr zur sicherheit


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. März 2010)

ich habe die stinger montiert. mit truvativkurbel, sonst hätte ich dir da ja nix zu erzählen können... 
welche rahmengröße hast du? ich kann mich nicht erinnern so viel wegfeilen zu müssen. bei mir haben die schrauben des kettenblatts nicht geschliffen, da ich nen zusätzlichen spacer eingebaut habe. ohne spacer schleift es.


----------



## kNiRpS (4. März 2010)

ich hab rahmengröße M.
zusätzlichen spacer kann ich nicht einbauen. bei mir fehlt ja sogar der, der laut truvativ-anleitung eingebaut sein müsste bei der gehäusebreite. mach ich n spacer rein, hab ich wieder das selbe problem wie mit der shiftguide -> achse/welle wackelt!
Deswegen nochmal die Frage: war bei euch dieser Spacer verbaut? canyon sagte mir heute sie wissen nicht ob sie den standardmässig verbauen oder nicht. sei ne entscheidung der techniker.
  dann werd ich die stinger wohl noch n bischen "umformen" müssen  (gefällt mir aber auch nicht wirklich die idee!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. März 2010)

was meinst du mit kurbel wackelt? bei mir wackelt da nix.


----------



## kNiRpS (4. März 2010)

wenn ich es folgendermaßen zusammenschraube:

Lagerschale - KeFü - Rahmen - Lagerschale (wenn man von vorne draufschaut)

dann kann ich die welle/achse innen nach links und rechts bewegen, weil sie nicht richtig eingeschlossen wird. quasi wie wenn zuviele spacer eingebaut wären.
"kurbel wackelt" war glaube ich falsch ausgedrückt.
ich hoffe ich habs verständlich beschrieben. wenn nich, dann bastel ichs nochma kurz zusammen und mach n video davon. hab grad soviel zeit^^


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. März 2010)

würde mich schon mal interessieren.


----------



## kNiRpS (4. März 2010)

k video kommt so in 30min


----------



## kNiRpS (4. März 2010)

so, hier das video


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. März 2010)

aber wenn du die kurbelarme montierst, werden die doch durch's anziehen da drauf gezogen und das ganze festigt sich wieder.


----------



## kNiRpS (4. März 2010)

das schon, aber mir stellen sich dann die fragen:

1. ist das fest genug und genügend auflagefläche?
2. ist das im sinne des erfinders?
3. gehn mir dadurch meine lager kaputt? denn die welle schlägt ja innen immer gegen den wiederstand. ich bin jetzt nich so der techniker, aber optimal erscheint mir das nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. März 2010)

optimal ist das sicherlich nicht. ich fahre jedenfalls so. will das aber hier niemandem empfehlen. ich kann jedenfalls keine unregelmäßigkeiten im betrieb feststellen. und wenn das innenlager frühzeitig kaputt geht, ist das eben so. so ein truvativlager ist ja nicht grade teuer.
muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## kNiRpS (4. März 2010)

hmm...
heute abend is MTB-Stammtisch, ich glaub ich nehm den ganzen krempel einfach ma mit und frag auch ma die jungs dort. einige dort bauen ihre bikes komplett selbst auf. werde da einfach mal noch n paar meinungen einholen.
danke dir aber auf jeden falls für deine hilfe

ich geb auf jeden fall noch bescheid wie's weitergeht und werd dann ne anleitung verfassen, falls das ganze irgendwie noch klappt


----------



## SchrottRox (4. März 2010)

Ehh Knirps du alte Socke

bring den Göppel heut Abend mit, dann schaun wir mal...

Aber die schlackernde Kurbelwelle ist nicht normal. Ich vermute da fehlen die Spacer

Bis nachher...


----------



## kNiRpS (4. März 2010)

aaalso: 

nach einem weizen für Al und einem Spezi für mich  sind wir zu der entscheidung gekommen, dass das ganze erstmal gecanceled wird. wenn mir die kurbel irgendwann verreckt, werd ich mich auf der suche nach ner neuen machen, bei der das mit dem Lager usw dann problemloser geht....oder vielleicht is bis dahin die Hammerschmidt n bisschen billiger 

grund is folgender:
wenn ich das ganze bearbeite, hab ich irgendwie kein gutes gefühl dabei. und das wird mir mit sicherheit den spaß am fahren nehmen, weil ich immer mit dem hintergedanken fahren werde das gleich was kaputt gehn kann.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. März 2010)

was soll denn an dieser massiven umwerfer-aufnahme kaputt gehen? ich will jedenfalls nicht mehr ohne kettenführung fahren. schon mal vor nem riesen sprung nen chainsuck gehabt, so dass die kurbel beim absprung senkrecht steht und dann quasi irgendwie halb im sitzen gesprungen? DAS bringt beschissene hintergedanken, sag ich dir


----------



## kNiRpS (5. März 2010)

das problem ist nicht die massive umwerferhalterung.
es geht eher darum, dass selbst wenn ich das ausfräse und die stinger montiere, ja immernoch die kurbel mit den schrauben am KeFü-Blech streift. und dann kommt wieder die sache mit dem spacer und der wackelnden welle.

ich werd werde jetzt mal ohne KeFü fahren und schauen wie sich das im uphill verhält, wenn ich vorne auf dem großen und hinten auch auf dem großen ritzel fahre. wenn mir das von der kraftübertragungn zu sagt und nicht zu schwer geht, werd ich zum sommer hin auf ne einfachkurbel umrüsten und die ganze sache ist gegessen


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. März 2010)

wenn die kurbelarme montiert sind wackelt aber nichts mehr und dann schlägt auch innen nichts an. 
das kleine kettenblatt will ich im uphill nicht missen.


----------



## kNiRpS (5. März 2010)

richtig, anschlagen tut innen nix ABER du hast auf der Welle nen Konus auf welchen die Kurbel aufgesetzt wird. wenn die kurbel aber nicht ganz drauf ist, und das is sie dann in dem fall nicht weil eben die auflagefläche kleiner geworden ist, dann hat die kurbel minimalst spiel auf der welle, auch wenn mans nicht merkt. und genau da liegt dann mein problem.

eine möglichkeit die ich mir noch überlegt hatte war die, selbst ne KeFü zu konstruieren, die:

1. wie die shiftguide leicht nach hinten versetzt ist und dann nicht an der kurbel streift

und 

2. mit ISCG befestigt wird wie die stinger

das wäre das problem mit dem spacer unterm tretlager erledigt. allerdings bin ich technisch nicht so versiert, dass ich wüsste wie ich das ganze n bisschen nach hinten versetze.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. März 2010)

ich hab wohl demnächst die möglichkeit was zu fräsen. vielleicht werde ich dann auch mal versuchen das problem durch eine selbstgefräste grundplatte der kefü zu beheben. bis dahin fahr ich so weiter und erfreue mich der ruhe am antrieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (5. März 2010)

vielleicht kann dir das hier als vorlage dienen  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6723017&postcount=34


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. März 2010)

ich werde dann wohl die stingergrundplatte als vorlage nehmen. bietet sich ja an.


----------



## kNiRpS (5. März 2010)

jo stimmt auch wieder. 
werd mich eventuell am wochenende ma mit meine technischen zeichner hinsetzen und schaun ob sich da was machen lässt.

mir ist eben aber noch ne andere idee gekommen, welche vielleicht möglich wäre.
und zwar wäre es bestimmt auch möglich die ISCG-Adapterplatte etwas flacher zu machen. dann müsste die kurbel auch nicht weiter nach außen verschoben werden und man könnte die stinger verwenden ohne das irgendwas schleift.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. März 2010)

dann müsste man aber auch die schrauben kürzen. und wenn du das versaust bist du auf canyon angewiesen. wer weiß, ob und wenn ja wie zeitnah man einen adapter als ersatz bekommt.
wäre toll, wenn du nen technichen zeicher hättest, der von der stingerplatte eine zeichnung anfertigen könnte.


----------



## kNiRpS (5. März 2010)

jop das mit dem zeichnen lässt sich mit sicherheit organisieren. allerdings hab ich keine stinger da. 
könntest du n großes photo davon machen? zwecks genauer form usw.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. März 2010)

Mir ist immer noch nklar, warum bei dir als einzigem kein Spacer rechts verbaut war.

Wenn der da wäre, täte doch die Shiftguide passen!

Deine Gedanken mit dem Abfräsen sind ja ganz interessant (an den Schrauben wirds nicht scheitern denke ich), aber wie kommt die Stinger dann am Schwingarm vorbei? Die hat ja bei meiner Tretlagerklemmung zur Schwinge hin kaum noch Material.

Bilder von der Stinger gibts auf CRC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. März 2010)

also beim 2009er torque muss man eigentlich nichts anpassen, damit die stinger am hinterbau vorbei kommt.

hm, weiß nicht ob ich lust habe alles nur für das foto auseinander zu bauen .


----------



## kNiRpS (5. März 2010)

@cx-fahrer: mich wundert das auch. hab auch bei canyon angefragt, der meinte es könnte ne entscheidung vom techniker gewesen sein. macht für mich aber auch keinen sinn, denn eigentlich müsste es mir ja dann auf der einen Seite das Lager rausdrücken.
ich glaub ich ruf nochma bei canyon an und lass mich ma mit nem techniker verbinden und schilder dem genau das problem.

dadurch das die stinger dann auf dem iscg sitzt, is sie ja ca. 4mm(mit bearbeitetem ISCG Adapter) weiter außen als bei BB-Montage.

ob und wie usw. kann ich aber erst am sonntag klären.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. März 2010)

vielleicht sitz der spacer bei dir ja auf der linken seite. dann kannst ihn ja dort rausnehmen und die shiftguide fahren.
weil eigentlich muss ja ein spacer drin sein, sonst hätten ja alle, die einen drin haben das wackelproblem von haus aus.


----------



## kNiRpS (5. März 2010)

yep your right. aber es is weder rechts noch links n spacer verbaut genau da liegt ja auch das problem. wenn der spacer drin wäre, müsste ich ja nur an der shiftguide diesen kleinen cut machen und die sache wäre geritzt.
meine theorie is nämlich folgende: die haben das tretlager eingebaut und den spacer vergessen. beim festziehen der schalen hat dann die welle innen gegen das lager gedrückt und dieses um "spacerbreite" nach außen verschoben. und da hängts jetzt. und dann is ja klar, wenn ich n weiteren spacer/shiftguard einbaue, dass ich dann spiel habe, weils lager verrutscht ist....möchte das canyon nicht unterstellen aber möglich wärs...glaube ich 

hab jetzt eben nochma mit canyon telefoniert und bekomme nen rückruf von nem techniker...dem werde ich das ganze nochma schildern und hoffe das da bei mir was schief gelaufen is. sei es falsches lager oder sonstwas! das wäre nämlich die einfachste lösung. 
ma schaun was der dazu sagt, dass das spacerchen fehlt


----------



## kNiRpS (5. März 2010)

ich glaube es ist wie ich es oben beschrieben habe: das Lager ist verrutscht.

schaut euch mal folgende bilder an. da sieht man, dass dieser Staubschutz auf der einen Seite um einiges mehr absteht als auf der anderen seite


----------



## cxfahrer (5. März 2010)

Da hat der "Techniker" wohl das Lager ohne Spacer angeknallt


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. März 2010)

dann würde es mit shiftguide wohl passen, wenn die lager korrekt sitzen würden.


----------



## kNiRpS (5. März 2010)

ja genau. hab gerade n rückruf vom techniker bekommen. der vermutet exakt dasselbe. jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass ich n neues lager bekomme.
dann flex ich das bisschen material an der shiftguide weg, versiegel das ganze neu und gut is. *träumt schon von der KeFü am Bike* 

EDIT:
so, problem gelöst(zumindest teilweise)
hab das Lager mit nem Gummihammer wieder vorsichtig reingeklopft und jetzt hat das ganze auch kein spiel mehr.
danke an alle die mir hier weitergeholfen haben. anleitung mit bildern für alle die, die ne kefü anbringen wollen aber nicht wussten wie, folgt dann am montag. vorher komme ich leider nicht dazu.


----------



## loxa789 (5. März 2010)

???


----------



## loxa789 (5. März 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> ja genau. hab gerade n rückruf vom techniker bekommen. der vermutet exakt dasselbe. jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass ich n neues lager bekomme.
> dann flex ich das bisschen material an der shiftguide weg, versiegel das ganze neu und gut is. *träumt schon von der KeFü am Bike*



Fahre auch eine shiftguid, hatte aber keine Probleme mit der Montage musste weder Flexen noch etwas umbauen. 
lg loxa789


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. März 2010)

ich glaube, die probleme gab es nur vor 2009. ab 2009 ist die schwinge anders geformt.


----------



## overslag (5. März 2010)

Hey,
möchte an meinem torque fr 2009 keine Schaltung haben.
Fahre wieso nur bergab und benötige daher keine .
Ist es möglich, dort eine  e.thirteen - LG1+ Kettenführung  per beigelegten iscg05 adapter zu montieren?
würde an der husselfelt natürlich das kleineste ritzel demontieren, umwerfer und umwerferplatte weg.

Gruss


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. März 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Du mit deiner XT Kurbel!
> Das ging schon mit meiner Saint nicht und mit der Holzfeller schon garnicht!


Also bei der Saint wundert mich das. Die müsste doch eigentlich von den Schnittstellenmaßen her mit den anderen Shimano Kurbeln dieser Baujahre identisch sein? 
Zum Thema Truvativ Kurbeln: ich finde es echt schade, dass Canyon trotz der sonst eigentlich sehr durchdachten Ausstattungen so einen billigen, vorsintflutlichen Kram verbaut. Also wenn jemand eh überlegt, sich was gescheites zuzulegen, einfach eine SLX, XT oder eine Hone (kriegt man auch immer noch) kaufen, die sind deutlich leichter, sehen auch nicht so billig aus und man hat beim Einbau des Stingers keine Probleme  (ausser der Sache mit dem E-Type-Adapter, aber das ist ja durch die BESCHEUERTE Konstruktion der werten Canyon Ingeneuros bedingt...)




kNiRpS schrieb:


> die Shiftguard muss angeflext werden um zu passen! da das teil aus Stahl ist und verzinkt ist, ist das aber auch nicht so ne tolle idee, weils anfängt zu rosten!


Ist überhaupt kein Problem. Ich musste auch mal an einer Boxguide ein Stück wegflexen, die Rostbildung war auch nach ~1,5 Jahren recht gering.




kNiRpS schrieb:


> alles andere ist pfusch


Käse!  das Ho*witz*er System ist Pfusch.  Dafür kann weder Canyon noch die verschiedenen KeFüs was...




Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> ich will jedenfalls nicht mehr ohne kettenführung fahren. ...


An so ein Rad gehört einfach eine KeFü! Alles andere ist Diletantismus. Ich würde sogar ein Tourenbike nicht mehr ohne aufbauen. Umso trauriger ist es, dass Canyon an den Torques sowas nicht serienmäßig verbaut und sich auch einen Dreck drum schert, die Rahmen zu solchen Systemen kompatibel zu entwickeln 




kNiRpS schrieb:


> und zwar wäre es bestimmt auch möglich die ISCG-Adapterplatte etwas flacher zu machen. dann müsste die kurbel auch nicht weiter nach außen verschoben werden und man könnte die stinger verwenden ohne das irgendwas schleift.


Genau den Gedanken hatte ich beim Einbau auch. Man müsste die nur sauber plan abschleifen oder -fräsen lassen. Muss ja auch nur ~1mm runter, das ginge sicher problemlos; das Schrauben kürzen ebenso. Leider hatte ich damals keine Idee, wer mir das auf die Schelle machen könnte und da ich das Rad fertig kriegen wollte, habe ich halt wieder die Spacervariante gewählt. Musste ich bei meinem alten Rahmen (Duncon Tosa Inu) auch machen, beim Transition Syren meiner Freundin hats so gepasst, da sitzt die ICSG-Aufnahme einfach 1-2mm nach hinten versetzt im Vergleich zur Aussenkante der Tretlageraufnahme.




kNiRpS schrieb:


> so, problem gelöst(zumindest teilweise)
> hab das Lager mit nem Gummihammer wieder vorsichtig reingeklopft und jetzt hat das ganze auch kein spiel mehr.


Hehe, genau den Tip hätte ich dir auch gegeben, wenn ich das gestern schon gelesen hätte 


Für die Leute mit KeFü-Eigenbau-Plänen: Würde euch ein gutes Foto eines Stingers für den alten ISCG Standard auch weiterhelfen? Den habe ich eh noch hier rumliegen. Den ISCG05 Stinger am Torque baue ich erst ab, wenn ich die Umwerferplatte (endlich mal) bearbeite und das mache ich erst, wenn ich demnächst sowieso die Kurbel demontiere. Also wenn es nicht eilig ist, kann ich euch dann ein Foto vom 05er Stinger machen.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. März 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also bei der Saint wundert mich das. Die müsste doch eigentlich von den Schnittstellenmaßen her mit den anderen Shimano Kurbeln dieser Baujahre identisch sein?



Ich hatte meine Saint anfangs mit Spacer  montiert, die wurde in nullkommanix wacklig links (Schrauben natürlich fest). Ich tät das mit keiner Shimanokurbel machen, da diese Minigewindeschräubchen nicht viel Nm aushalten. Wenn die Verzahnung einmal hin ist, kann die Kurbel in die Tonne. 

Die Hussefelt ist garnicht so schlecht, wenn man rabiat fährt - die verbiegen nicht so schnell wie Shimano Hollowtech, wenn das Bike mal auf der Kurbel landet.


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. März 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hatte meine Saint anfangs mit Spacer  montiert, die wurde in nullkommanix wacklig links (Schrauben natürlich fest). Ich tät das mit keiner Shimanokurbel machen, da diese Minigewindeschräubchen nicht viel Nm aushalten. Wenn die Verzahnung einmal hin ist, kann die Kurbel in die Tonne.


Ich bin so jetzt schon seit über 2 Jahren unterwegs und am Hardtail auch schon seit 1,5 J., bisher ist alles fest und die Verzahnung 1a 




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die Hussefelt ist garnicht so schlecht, wenn man rabiat fährt - die verbiegen nicht so schnell wie Shimano Hollowtech, wenn das Bike mal auf der Kurbel landet.


Dafür fahre ich möglicherweise nicht rabiat genug


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (7. März 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> anleitung mit bildern für alle die, die ne kefü anbringen wollen aber nicht wussten wie, folgt dann am montag. vorher komme ich leider nicht dazu.



ich bin gespannt hoffentlich kann ich deie schritte nachvollziehen

mfg Rob


----------



## kNiRpS (7. März 2010)

da ich selbst jetzt eine woche an der Kac*e rumwerkle, hoffe ich zu wissen wo die schwierigkeiten liegen 
kannsts ja dann nach der anleitung probieren, und wenn du was findest, dass unklar ist, sagsts mir und ich versuchs zu verbessern


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (7. März 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> da ich selbst jetzt eine woche an der Kac*e rumwerkle, hoffe ich zu wissen wo die schwierigkeiten liegen
> kannsts ja dann nach der anleitung probieren, und wenn du was findest, dass unklar ist, sagsts mir und ich versuchs zu verbessern


okay ich hoffe es sind auch bilder dabei um das besser nachvollziehen zu können wär super

mfg Rob


----------



## Unknown (7. März 2010)

Bin dann wohl Nummer 2.
Hatte auch keinen Spacer drin. Ist das nicht toll. Frage mich jetzt ob ich nicht auch wieder alles auseinander baue und mal sanft mit dem Gummihammer zuschlage. (Spiel war auch da.)
Oder könnte es vielleicht sein , das sich die Lager wieder in die Ausgangsposition zurück ziehen., wenn ich die Kurbelgarnitur drauf ziehe!!? Halt umgekehrtes Prinzip, da ja vorher kein Spacer drauf war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (7. März 2010)

ich glaub eher weniger dass die sich wieder zurückdrücken. 

schau einfach mal, ob dieser dreckabweiser auf der antriebs oder nicht-antriebsseite raussteht.
wenn die nichtantriebsseite ist, is es ja kein großer act.
aber ich würds auf jeden fall machen!


----------



## Unknown (8. März 2010)

So wie es aus schaut ist es die Antriebsseite, hab gestern Abend noch vor lauter schreck mal die Sechskanntschrauben abgemacht, dabei ist die Kurbelgarnitur bombenfest drauf. Jetzt nochmal den ganzen Akt von vorne!!! Dabei hab ich das Rädle seit letztem September und hab noch keinen Kilometer damit zurück gelegt.


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (8. März 2010)

@knirps wann kommt diene anleitung

ich warte schon sehensüchtig, will kucken ob ich mir das auch zutraue 

mfg Rob


----------



## kNiRpS (8. März 2010)

so, die anleitung ist soweit fertig. schauts euch ma an. falls ihr was findet das ich ändern sollte einfach melden, auch sonstiges feedback. rechtschreibfehler oder sowas gehören aber nich dazu


----------



## kNiRpS (9. März 2010)

frage an alle shiftguide-fahrer: wenn ich die übersetzung vorne klein, hinten ganz groß fahrt, läuft eure kette dann auch so megaschief, dass es fast schon ungesund klingt?

hier ma n bild wie die kette läuft


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (9. März 2010)

OKay 
also ich hab sie mir mal durchgelesen ich find sie echt klasse erklärt und würde mich sogar ran trauen das auch mal zumachen
jetzt hab ich noch ein paar fragen
- welcher Kurbelabzieher benötige ich da einen normalen vierkant abzieher?
- welche Kettenführung ist das genau?
- geht als gxp werkzeug auch ein x type innenlagerwerkzeug oder passt der nicht auf Howitzer Lagerschalen?
Bei dem Video erklärt Mario Lenzen wie man Innnenlager, Kefü und Kurbel anbaut, aber er meinte das mann nur die Schraube der Kurbel lösen müsse, um die Kurbel zu demontieren, was ist der unterschied zu unserer Kurbel das wir einen Kurbelabzieher benötigen? Wieso muss ich beide Lagerschalen demontieren wenn ich an sich nur die auf der Antriebsseite lösen muss um die Kefü anzubringen? 

sry wenn die Fragen für euch überflüssig sind aber ich bin dabei nach und nach so viel wie möglich selber zu machen und die technik zu versten so wie ihr das drauf habt



mfg Rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (9. März 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> frage an alle shiftguide-fahrer: wenn ich die übersetzung vorne klein, hinten ganz groß fahrt, läuft eure kette dann auch so megaschief, dass es fast schon ungesund klingt?
> 
> hier ma n bild wie die kette läuft



also eigentlich sollte die kette auf dem inneren, größeren ring des röllchens laufen. 
was glänz denn das röllchen so? ist das so eine harte oberfläche?


----------



## kNiRpS (9. März 2010)

ich versuch dir mal die fragen zu beantworten, die ich beantworten kann:

1. Wie der Kurbelabzieher genau heißt, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. meiner is aus so nem fahrradwerkzeugkoffer und hatte nen zu kleinen kopf. hab das was zum unterlegen genommen (bzw mein persönlicher fahrradmechaniker  ) und die kurbel abbekommen.

2. Das ist die Truvativ Shiftguide Team

3. kann ich nich sicher beantworten, deswegen sag ich besser ma garnix 

Der Unterschied zum Video is folgender: Marco hat bei der Kurbel eine Welle, die auf der Antriebsseite fest verbunden ist (wenn ich mich recht erinnere).
Das ist bei der Hussefelt nicht der Fall. Die Kurbeln werden dadurch gehalten, dass sie auf einen Konus (Welle wird von außen zum Lager hin minimal dicker)gedrückt werden. Dadurch wird sie sozusagen geklemmt. Die Schrauben die außen draufkommen sorgen nur dafür, dass das ganze sich beim treten nicht löst.
Um die Kurbel wieder vom Konus runterzubekommen brauchst du dann eben den Kurbelabzieher. THEORETISCH würde es auch ohne gehn, aber da geht eher was kaputt, weil das n ziemlicher kraftakt wäre! also besser kurbelabzieher nehmen 



Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> also eigentlich sollte die kette auf dem  inneren, größeren ring des röllchens laufen.
> was glänz denn das röllchen so? ist das so eine harte  oberfläche?



ah okay. habs eben nochma ausßprobiert, jetzt passts *gg*
hab aber nix verändert 
naja...solangs läuft  
danke dir


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. März 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> frage an alle shiftguide-fahrer: wenn ich die übersetzung vorne klein, hinten ganz groß fahrt, läuft eure kette dann auch so megaschief, dass es fast schon ungesund klingt?
> 
> hier ma n bild wie die kette läuft


Hmm, da müsste wohl (rein theoretisch) noch ein Spacer auf die Shiftguide, damit das einigermaßen funktioniert...


----------



## kNiRpS (9. März 2010)

hm...ma schaun, vielleicht wird das röllchen irgendwann mal gegen ein selber gebauts ausgetauscht.
selfmade aus 2 großen unterlagscheiben und einem maßgefertigten zwischenteil 
und das ganze dann noch irgendwie so abkleben, dass nich metal auf metal reibt


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (9. März 2010)

ich hab jetzt mal auf der nicht Antriebsseite die Abdeckschraube gelöst da kamm erstmal ein richtig lautes knacken und dann hab ich dock noch einen Kurbelabz. gefunden, Kurbelabzieher angelegt ganz rausgedreht und dann angeschraubt und wiederum eingedreht aber das problem war das anscheinend mien Kurbelabzieher zu kurz ist der war schon am anschlag und die Kurbel hat sich nicht bewegt...
aber so richtig kann ich mir immer noch nciht vorstellen wie die Kurbel wieder dran geht einfach aufstecken?!?! ist das egal ob ich erst die Kurbel an der nicht antriebseite demontiere oder erst an der antriebseite oder ist das egal? 

mfg Rob


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (9. März 2010)

Rob_aus_Sob schrieb:


> ...aber das problem war das anscheinend mein Kurbelabzieher zu kurz ist der war schon am anschlag und die Kurbel hat sich nicht bewegt...



Leg mal ein 1Cent Stück zwischen das Gewinde in der Welle und den Kurbelabzieher, dann wird es besser gehen. Der Kurbelabzieher drückt sich sonst in die Bohrung, und macht eventuell sogar das Gewinde kaputt.



Rob_aus_Sob schrieb:


> aber so richtig kann ich mir immer noch nciht vorstellen wie die Kurbel wieder dran geht einfach aufstecken?!?!



Kurbel wird wieder aufgesteckt, und mit der Kurbelschraube bis zum vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment festgezogen. Dabei rutscht sie wieder vollständig auf die Welle. Ob nun rechts oder links zuerst, das ist total egal. Viel Spaß beim Basteln!


----------



## kNiRpS (9. März 2010)

welche seite du als erstes demontierst ist egal. 
aber du hast den falschen kurbelabzieher! schau den nochmal genau an.
vermutlich ist dir das selbe passiert wie mir am anfang, nämlich dass sich das kleinere gewinde in das wellengewinde eingedreht hat. das passiert wenn der kopf zu klein ist!

das anmontieren, funktioniert so, dass du die Kurbel aufsteckst und dann die Abdeckschrauben ansetzt. Wenn du dann die Abdeckschrauben festziehst, schiebts die Kurbel automatisch wieder mit drauf.


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (9. März 2010)

Okay dann werd ich das nochmal mit dem 1cent stück probieren 
ist das mit dem Drehmoment so 100%ig wichtig? Weil Mario hat in dem VIdeo was ich oben gepostet habe auch keinen benutzt und meinte der die richtig fest gehört?!?! Weil ich hab nämich keinen daheim und extra einen kaufen wenn der Mario meint das es auch ohne geht

okay danke ihr beiden für den schnellen support dann werd ich mich morgen nochmal ranprobieren  wenn das wirklich alles klappt oh mann das wär so hammer 


mfg Rob


----------



## kNiRpS (10. März 2010)

geht natürlich auch ohne drehmoment. dachte nur ich schreibs rein, bevor nachher einer schimpft weil sein gehäusegewinde futsch ist oder ähnliches


----------



## martin! (10. März 2010)

@ kNiRpS

genau das selbe problem mit der kettenführung habe ich an nem anderen rad auch.

hast du da noch spacer zwischen, oder wie hast du es hinbekommen?

ich war schon am überlegen den hinteren teil einfach etwas abdrehen su lassen. aber das ist ja auch nicht im sinne des erfinders..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (10. März 2010)

ich habs einfach wieder zusammengebaut und jetzt scheints zu funktioniere. 100%ig sicher bin ich aber nicht, da ich noch keine längere ausfahrt machen konnte.

n stück abdrehen wäre natürlich auch ne möglichkeit, wenn man die gerätschaften dazu hat.


----------



## martin! (10. März 2010)

ich hatte mit den spacer schon rumprobiert.. ich versuchs dann noch mal 
mit dem spacer auf der anderen seite.
mal sehen.. ansonsten lass ich da nen kumpel 2 mm abdrehen. dann läuft die kette nur im 'unteren' bereich, aber dann gerade


----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. März 2010)

naja, dieser ring dient ja dazu, dass die kette näher am blatt geführt wird, wenn man auf dem kleinen blatt fährt. wer weiß, ob die kette dann nicht zu viel spiel kriegt. wobei auf dem kleinen blatt ja eigentlich nur bergauf gefahren wird und man da nicht wirklich ne führung braucht. aber auf dem großen blatt hat die kette natürlich seitlich mehr spiel. keine ahnung, wie sich das auswirkt, aber ich würde eher versuchen die kettenführung so ans laufen zu kriegen, wie es vorgesehen ist.


----------



## martin! (10. März 2010)

ja, das währe mir auch lieber als daran 'rumzufuschen'.
zum wochenende hin werde ich mir das nochmal ansehen und gucken ob ich das hinbekomme, dass die kette dann auch auf den ring flutsch wenn ich auf dem kleinen blatt fahre.


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (10. März 2010)

Also das mit dem 1 Cent Stück hat wenig gebracht außer das 1 cent stück einen tiefen Eindruck vom Kurbalabzieher hat... und an der Kurbel hat sich nix bewegt ich hatte soweit gedreht bis es sehr stramm ging,  ab dann hatte ich angst das ich was kaputt machen würde. Was soll ich jetzt machen? 2x1 cent stücke nehmen da die nciht so schnell sich durchbiegen und dann mit aller Kraft die Kurbel mit Abzieher lösen? Ich hab wirklich das bedenken das ich iwas kaputt mache da ich das davor noch nie gemacht habe

mfg Rob


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (10. März 2010)

Ok, die Kurbel sitzt sehr straff auf der Welle, und muss das auch, denn sonst wäre die Vielzahnverbindung ruck zuck kaputt. Du musst also schon etwas Kraft anwenden, von allein flutscht die Kurbel nicht runter.
Pass nur auf, dass der Abzieher tief genug in die Kurbel eingeschraubt ist. Wenn Du das Gewinde in der Kurbel ruinierst, dann hast Du ein größeres Problem. Das Centstück ist natürlich hinterher verbogen, dafür bleibt aber das Gewinde in der Welle heile.

@knirps: Kompliment noch zur Anleitung, die ist top! Bei mir springt die Kette beim Runterschalten vorne übrigens ohne Probleme auf den Absatz der Rolle und bleibt auch dort. Im kleinsten Gang schleift die Kette leicht an der Führungsplatte.


----------



## kNiRpS (10. März 2010)

@rob: nimm mal was anderes als ne cent-münze. die is aus kumpfer, und das ist ziemlich biegsam. ich hab zwei unterlagscheiben verwerdet, bei denen der kopf nicht durchs loch ging. und wie schon von geisterfahrer erwähnt, dass ganze geh schwerer runter als man denkt!

@geisterfahrer: danke.  mit der Rolle kann ich noch nix sicheres posten. muss es erstmal ausprobieren. was mir aber schon aufgefallen ist(im stand), dass die kette auch gerne hinter den breiteren ring springt, da die rolle ja spiel nach außen hat. möglicherweiße muss ich auch nur dieses spiel mittels unterlagscheiben beseitigen und das ganze läuft. werd dann ma posten wie's läuft und wie ich mögliche probleme behoben habe


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. März 2010)

Rob_aus_Sob schrieb:


> Also das mit dem 1 Cent Stück hat wenig gebracht außer das 1 cent stück einen tiefen Eindruck vom Kurbalabzieher hat... und an der Kurbel hat sich nix bewegt ich hatte soweit gedreht bis es sehr stramm ging,  ab dann hatte ich angst das ich was kaputt machen würde. Was soll ich jetzt machen? 2x1 cent stücke nehmen da die nciht so schnell sich durchbiegen und dann mit aller Kraft die Kurbel mit Abzieher lösen? Ich hab wirklich das bedenken das ich iwas kaputt mache da ich das davor noch nie gemacht habe
> 
> mfg Rob



genau, nimm 2 stücke und dann mit ordentlich zunder. so gings bei mir. du kannst da nicht wirklich was kaputt machen.


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (11. März 2010)

Okay hat super geklappt hab 2x 1cent stücke genommen ging einwandfrei vielen dank! Meine erste demontierte Kurbel *freu* 





so schauts auf der nicht Antriebsseite aus kann man jetzt schon sehen ob ich auch das Problem mit dem nicht vorhandenen Spacer habe?
Achja und ein bisschen Abdrücke hab ich leider von der Kupfer Münze also nächstes mal doch lieb unterlegscheibe^^

mfg Rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. März 2010)

schwer zu sagen. am besten da drunter schauen, wo er sein müsste


----------



## kNiRpS (11. März 2010)

so auf den ersten blick würde ich sagen der spacer ist dran. sicher weißte das aber erste wenn die kurbel an der antriebsseite runter is und die lagerschalen ausgebaut.


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. März 2010)

Rob_aus_Sob schrieb:


> kann man jetzt schon sehen ob ich auch das Problem mit dem nicht vorhandenen Spacer habe?


Auf jeden Fall hast du ein Semislick-Problem bei deiner hinteren Mary


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (11. März 2010)

Gut dann werd ich mal weiter schrauben 

@smubob ich hab schon neue Reifen daheim rumliegen aber ich will die noch abfahren ^^aber gut aufgefallen

mfg Rob


----------



## lucken (14. März 2010)

Tach auch,
irgendwie ja alles relativ kompliziert mit dem Torque und einer schaltbaren Kettenführung. Ich habe ein wenig bessere Voraussetzungen und schraube gerade mein Bike neu zusammen. Basis: Torque FR-Rahmen aus 2009, 2-fach Kettenblatt langt mir, hätte aber gerne weniger Geklapper und deshalb eine KeFü.

Meine Frage an die Spezialisten hier: 
Welche Kombination aus Kurbel und KeFü lässt sich denn am einfachsten (möglichst ohne Feilen, Fräsen und der Gleichen) montieren. 

Vielen Dank schon mal.
Gruß Marc


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. März 2010)

lucken schrieb:


> (möglichst ohne Feilen, Fräsen und der Gleichen)



keine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (14. März 2010)

dito

das einfachste dürfte die truvativ shiftguide team sein. danach dann die nc-17 .
ganz ohne feilen usw geht nur einfachkurbel oder hammerschmid(und bei der musste das tretlagergehäuse anpasst afaik)

btw. hab gerade meine erste ausfahrt mit der shiftguide hinter mir. war alles problemlos, so wie's sein soll


----------



## qu1ncy (22. März 2010)

MoinMoin,

Bin auch gerade dabei bei meinem 2009er Torque 7.0 die Kettenführung (Shiftguide) zu montieren, bei mir fehlt auch der Spacer, bzw. ist auf beiden Seiten keiner. Sieht sehr ähnlich aus wie bei dir kNiRpS. Hoffe das das klappt die Schwinge sieht schon ganz schön übel aus durch die Chainsucks. Gebe dann bescheid wies bei mir Verlaufen ist....


Grüße qu1ncy


----------



## qu1ncy (23. März 2010)

So bin fertig, hat ganz gut geklappt allerdings springt im kleinen Gang Vorne gerne die Kette auf das breite Stück der Rolle vom Shiftguide. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das so gewollt ist, überlege nämlich die Rolle anders herum einzubauen das ich sonst keine Möglichkeit sehe den Abstand zu verringern.

Gruß qu1ncy


----------



## kNiRpS (23. März 2010)

das gehört so (auch wenns absolut bekloppt ist) andersrum einbauen kannste vergessen, weil sonst die kette zu schräg läuft und du hinten nichmehr aufs kleinste ritzel kommst.

bin auch auf der suche nach ner alternativen rolle(die dann vielleicht auch kugelgelagert ist! nich so wie das truvativ-ding)
werd morgen mittag mal beim radikal in freiburg schaun ob der was da hat. wenns was gibt und das besser geht, werd ichs hier posten!


----------



## qu1ncy (23. März 2010)

Ahso, naja gut zu wissen, dass das so gehört. Hab die Rolle mal gut eingefettet damit die nicht nach 2 Touren durch die Kette weggeraspelt ist. Mal schauen wie das funktioniert werde morgen mal ne Runde drehen und schaue dann weiter 

Gruß qu1ncy


----------



## qu1ncy (24. März 2010)

So, war heute mal 2 Std. damit unterwegs, funktioniert so weit ganz gut, macht auf jedenfall einen großen Unterschied. 
Rolle scheint sich nicht mitzudrehen, muss man halt im Auge behalten wie schnell die dann abgenutzt wird. Muss aber auf jeden Fall sagen, dass sich das ganze gelohnt hat ! 


Gruß qu1ncy


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (24. März 2010)

Hallo, 

habe endlcih die Zeit gefunden sie anzubauen lief alles Super nur ich musste da komischer weiße nix wegflexen!!! wenn ich zwischen Kefü und Rahmen gekuckt hab ist da an der Strebe nix angestoßen.. 

Die Shiftguide läuft super außer das ich wenn ich vorne aufs kleinste und hinten auf die beiden Größten wechsle häng die Kette zwischen den beiden Rollen sie will eig. auf das Große aber kommt nicht richtig drauf^^ ich muss die Kette eh mal wieder schön einfetten die ist grad voll verrostet, dann könnte es seien das die Kette besser flutscht 
Und wenn ich vom kleinen auf das Große wechsle (vorne) dann bleibt die während dem Wechsel vor dem Schwarzen Teil hängen viel mehr kann ich die Shiftguide aber nicht drehen also das das Schwarze Teil weiter weg vom Umwerfer ist.. deswegen hab ich das einfach abgeschraubt^^ jetzt funz es klasse!! 

mfg Rob


PS: danke an alle die geholfen habe bin sonst super zufrieden und für mich hat es sich richtig gelohnt. Bin ne kleine Runde gefahren und echt Hammer kein Ketten rumschlagen... einfach Klasse und für das Geld.... im nachhinein hätte die *Shiftguide Tensor *also die ohne dem Schwarzen Teil gereicht


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. März 2010)

Kurzer aber sehr wichtiger Tip an alle, die eine ISCG-FeFü und einen Umwerfer an einem 2009er Torque verbauen wollen: Kommt bloß nicht auf die Idee, diese Kombination ohne Bearbeitung eines der beiden Adaper zu fahren! Ich hatte bei mir einfach etwas mehr Luft auf den Dämpfer gemacht und das Volumen des Piggys auf 4 gestellt, weil ich nicht gleich wieder alles zerlegen wollte und es daher einfach verschoben habe. Hat leider nicht ganz ausgereicht  Hab mir so das Gewinde der Umwerfer-Aufnahme am Hinterbau kräftig versaut und die Aufnahme ist auch krumm  Ich habe mir jetzt mal Loctite Hochfest geholt und eine neue Umwerfer-Aufnahme ist schon so gut wie unterwegs zu mir. Wünscht mir Glück, dass die Sache hält! Wenn nicht seh ich verdammt alt aus, da man die Rahmenteile bei Canyon nicht einzeln kriegt...
Falls jemand eine bessere Idee als Loctite hat, möge er sich melden. War heute schon in Baumärkten und beim Schrauben-Fachhandel, die haben alle nur blöd gekuckt  Heli-Coils kannten die dort nicht mal  Hat jemand mit den Teilen Erfahrungen? Könnten die bei so kleinen, kurzen Gewinden funktionieren? :confused?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (24. März 2010)

wie kurz ist denn das Gewinde, und was fürn M-Maß? bei M6 ist der Helicoilauch etwa 4-5mm lang. Hält normalerweise Bombe.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. März 2010)

Etwa 6mm, M4. Ich muss mal sehen, dass ich einen Laden hier in der Nähe finde, der sowas da hat.
Wie viel kann man mit den Dingern denn ausgleichen? Das Gewinde ist schon RICHTIG am Ar***...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (24. März 2010)

naja richtig am Ar*** heißt wohl es gibt kein Gewinde
mehr. Ist fürn Helicoil kein Ding. Du brauchst aber noch
den richtigen Gewinde-Nachschneider zu dem Helicoil.
Der schneidet dann ein etwas größeres Gewinde, der
Helicoil reduziert wieder auf M4. Bei den Sachen wo ichs
bisher gebraucht habe hats hinterher besser gehalten
als vorher.


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. März 2010)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> naja richtig am Ar*** heißt wohl es gibt kein Gewinde mehr.


So in etwa. Die einwirkende Kraft hat die Schraube um 1-2mm in Schräglage gedrückt. Wie das Gewinde danach aussieht erfordert nicht viel Phantasie... 




Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Ist fürn Helicoil kein Ding. Du brauchst aber noch den richtigen Gewinde-Nachschneider zu dem Helicoil. Der schneidet dann ein etwas größeres Gewinde, der Helicoil reduziert wieder auf M4.


Ja, das habe ich schon gesehen. Habe nur leider noch niemanden in der Umgebung ausfindig machen können, der das Zeug hat. Notfalls doch online bestellen 




Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Bei den Sachen wo ichs bisher gebraucht habe hats hinterher besser gehalten als vorher.


Das macht mich zuversichtlich, dass ich das Teil wieder hin kriege.


----------



## -Soulride- (25. März 2010)

Mal ne Frage, wärs damit - http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...nger-Tensioner-E-Type-ISCG05-5533::15337.html
- möglich die bekloppte Umwerferaufnahme am Torque zu ersetzen?


----------



## cxfahrer (25. März 2010)

Ich denke nicht, weil ja der Umwerfer beim 2009er an der Schwinge sitzt. Da wird sich dann einiges ins Gehege kommen - wenn man das überhaupt über ISCG in eine Flucht bekommt (ISCG KeFÜ gehen ja bekanntlich beim 2009er nicht). 
Mit Tretlagerklemmung muss man ja schon wie blöd rumbiegen. Versuchs doch mit Downswing am Sitzrohr  ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. März 2010)

Nein, funzt nicht. Der Umwerferanschlag ist am Hinterbau, d. h. der Umwerfer würde sich beim Einfedern mitbewegen  Außerdem braucht man mit dem ISCG+E-Type Stinger trotzdem noch den Gewindestutzen, den man auch normal für E-Type Umwerfer braucht.
Ins Gehege dürfte sich da zwar nichts kommen, aber funktionieren würde es halt einfach nicht...

Und bekloppt ist die Umweferaufnahme am Rahmen absolut nicht. Das Prinzip ist (von der Idee her) absolut perfekt - es gibt in meinen Augen keine bessere Art einen Umwerfer zu befestigen. Specialized und Lapierre machen das z. B. auch schon so. Nur die Inkompatibilität von ISCG und der Aufnahme am Torque ist einfach ein Witz. Macht auf mich den Eindruck, als hätte das ein Praktikant oder ein Besoffener konstruiert


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (26. März 2010)

Helicoil Sätze gibt es normalerweise im Autoteilefachhandel zu kaufen. M4 werden die vermutlich trotzdem nicht haben, da die meisten Leute sowas für vermurkste Zündkerzengewinde brauchen.
Notfalls können die die passende Größe aber bestimmt bestellen. Ein paar Kenntnisse und Werkzeuge zur Metallverarbeitung sollte man schon haben um die Dinger einzusetzen. Dann ist es aber wirklich recht unproblematisch und wird *definitiv* stabiler als vorher sein.


----------



## steveo282 (8. April 2010)

welche kettenführung lässt sich einfach und problemlos an das neue torque playzone montieren?


----------



## cxfahrer (8. April 2010)

na angeblich hat das ja jetzt echt und wirklich iscg05...frag doch mal an der Hotline :rofl:


----------



## Mettwurst82 (9. April 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> na angeblich hat das ja jetzt echt und wirklich iscg05...frag doch mal an der Hotline :rofl:



nee, die sind immer noch mittels adapter gelöst und irgendwo steht, dass der einsatz dieses adapters nur bei nem einfach kettenblatt zugelassen ist...

edit:



> Kettenführungen bringen vor allem auf Freeride-Trails und im Bikepark einen sicheren Halt der Kette. Alle Canyon Torque Rahmen haben daher einen ISCG-Standard, an dem sich moderne Kettenführungen montieren lassen. Das geht jedoch nur bei der Montage eines einzelnen Kettenblatts. Wenn Du auf Deinem Torque ein Zweifach-Kettenblatt fahren möchtest hast Du die Möglichkeit, eine Schaltbare Kettenführung am Tretlager zu befestigen. Eine schaltbare ISCG-Führung funktioniert nicht, da der Umwerfer bei der Hinterbaubewegung mit der ISCG-Aufnahme kollidieren würde.



das durfte übrigens ich, als eifriger, privater testfahrer mit nem 2009er modell herausfinden...

übrigens habe auch ich mir, wie smubob ein gewinde der rahmenseitigen e-type-adapter-aufnahme versaut. allerdings nicht durch dieses problem, sondern dadurch, dass die grundplatte der kefü eine schraubenkopf der e-type-aufnahme beim einfedern mitgezogen hat. wer weiß, ob das nicht auch bei tretlagerklemmung passiert wäre... ich spar dann schon mal auf ne hammerschmidt, damit ich den ärger los bin...:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (13. April 2010)

Ich habe letzte Woche mein Gewinde "repariert" (nachgeschnitten und Schraube mit Loctite Hochfest eingeklebt) - hoffentlich hälts! Sieht bisher aber gut aus. Ich habe jetzt auch nochmal alle betroffenen Teile so bearbeitet, dass sich absolut nichts mehr in die Quere kommen kann. Ich verarbeite die Tage mal das Bildmaterial davon und lade es dann hoch...


----------



## der.bergsteiger (14. April 2010)

Hat sich schon einer mit dem Thema KeFü am neuen Tork auseinandergesetzt?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. April 2010)

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=1922

das problem mit e-type-adapter und iscg-adapter scheint nach wie vor zu bestehen (wie unten rechts in den bike-faqs zu sehen). von daher kann ich von einer zweifach iscg-kefü nur abraten.


----------



## Monsterwade (15. April 2010)

Das man am Torque 2010 nur eine Einfach-Kettenführung  montieren 
kann ist sehr enttäuschend. Da hat aber einer bei der Konstruktion mächtig
geschlafen. 
Ich glaub ich bestell mein Vertride wieder ab, denn das Kettengeklapper 
nervt mich gewaltig.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. April 2010)

naja, eine mit tretlagerklemmung kann man ja noch montieren. sie haben das problem wohl erst erkannt als die konstruktion schon abgeschlossen war. ich vermute immer noch, dass ich der erste war, dem das aufgefallen ist. das war irgendwann im spätsommer/herbst 2009.


----------



## cubxx (15. April 2010)

Hab an meinem Trailflow die Shaman Racing Enduro KEFÜ montiert mit BB-Klemmung. Sieht gut aus,funzt+nix schleift 
Gruß
Cubxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## affleck (15. April 2010)

cubxx schrieb:


> Hab an meinem Trailflow die Shaman Racing Enduro KEFÜ montiert mit BB-Klemmung. Sieht gut aus,funzt+nix schleift
> Gruß
> Cubxx



Könntest mal ein Foto reinmachen? Bin noch am grübeln welche KEFÜ ich verbauen soll.... Wie lange hast für den Einbau gebraucht? Musstest du nichts ändern? Spacer raus, KEFÜ rein, passt?!

Schonmal danke


----------



## cubxx (15. April 2010)

Nein muß nichts geändert werden-wie du schon geschrieben hast Spacer raus KEFÜ dazwischen,ausrichten und wieder festziehen.
Einbau geht recht schnell-kommt aber auch auf dich an-wie schnell du arbeitest...Foto folgt...Gruß


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. April 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Das man am Torque 2010 nur eine Einfach-Kettenführung  montieren kann ist sehr enttäuschend. Da hat aber einer bei der Konstruktion mächtig geschlafen.


Genau so siehts aus. Ein absolut erbärmlicher Zustand an einem solchen Rahmen!  Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass das bei der Konstruktion schlicht und einfach vergeigt wurde. Dass vor der Beschwerde von Mettwurst NIRGENDS etwas davon erwähnt wurde, bestätigt den Verdacht. Ich bin auch immer noch der Meinung, dass ich genau deshalb auch Recht bekommen hätte, wenn ich wegen der Sache den Anwalt eingeschaltet hätte... nach der sehr unkooperativen Haltung der Serviceabteilung in der Sache (einziges "Angebot": eine kostenpflichtige Reparatur mit 6 Wochen Wartezeit auf einen Termin ) war ich echt kurz davor, das zu tun, weil ich das für eine bodenlose Frechheit halte. Ich hätte ja notfalls sogar eine einzelne Kettenstrebe nachgekauft, von mir aus auch in schwarz, ist ja eh fast komplett umwickelt, aber die gibts ja nicht einzeln 

Naja, wenn wir genug drauf rumhacken wirds vielleicht bei der nächsten Serie korrigiert 




cubxx schrieb:


> Hab an meinem Trailflow die Shaman Racing Enduro KEFÜ montiert mit BB-Klemmung. Sieht gut aus,funzt+nix schleift


Ich hoffe, du hast auch mit luftleerem Dämpfer GENAU überprüft, dass nichts schleift...?


----------



## cubxx (15. April 2010)

Darum ja auch die BB-Klemmung - ist anders nicht möglich.
Gruß


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. April 2010)

da kann ich dir nur den tipp geben ab und zu mal zu prüfen ob das tretlager noch fest ist. bei mir hat sich das am nerve nach nem jahr gelöst. deswegen war ich *eigentlich* froh, am torque eine iscg-aufnahme zu haben...


----------



## cubxx (15. April 2010)

O.K.-Danke.
Ich werde ab und zu mal prüfen ob noch alles fest ist.
Ich wollte auch eigentlich die "Stinger" verbauen aber ...ist ja wohl bekannt woran es scheitert.
Gruß


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. April 2010)

die stinger gibt es aber auch als tretlagerklemm-version. die shaman enduro ist doch ne 3fach kettenführung, aber wenn's sauber läuft...


----------



## cubxx (15. April 2010)

Stimmt so nicht ganz.Die Enduro ist eine 2-3 fach Führung...

Siehe Text:

"Ein absolutes Muss an jedem Enduro Bike! Diese Kettenführung lässt die Kette nie wieder vom Kettenblatt fallen, egal wie steil, schnell oder hart gefahren wird. Die Führung ist passend für alle gängigen Innenlager (Vierkant, ISIS, Octalink, Hollowtech 2, MegaExo etc.). Funktioniert sowohl mit 2 als auch 3 Kettenblättern. Maximale Größe des großen Kettenblatts beträgt hier 46 Zähne, jedoch wird eine bessere Funktion mit kleineren Kettenblättern in Kombination mit einem Rockring erreicht (Empfehlung: 22 und 32Zähne)." 
Gruß


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. April 2010)

ok.
aber die stinger ist wesentlich leiser .


----------



## cubxx (15. April 2010)

Genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. April 2010)

das ist wirklich so. ich fahre beide. und die shaman nervt einfach nur. die stinger hingegen ist fast nicht hörbar. aber da ich die shaman für 3-fach-benutze muss ich damit leben.


----------



## cubxx (15. April 2010)

Ja aber sooo arg ist es auch nicht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2010)

cubxx schrieb:


> Darum ja auch die BB-Klemmung - ist anders nicht mÃ¶glich.


Falsch! 

Ich habe bei mir jetzt nochmal alles so bearbeitet, dass es passt. Denn ein FR Bike ohne Umwerfer geht fÃ¼r mich nicht (nur Park fahren kann ich mir finanziell und zeitlich nicht leisten und immer hoch schieben stinkt) und ein FR Bike ohne KeFÃ¼ erstrecht nicht. Da ich aber an einen Rahmen mit ISCG mit Sicherheit niemals eine Tretlagerklemm-KeFÃ¼ bauen wÃ¼rde, musste halt fÃ¼r die vorhandene Kombi aus Stinger ISCG und Umwerfer inkl. Adapter Platz geschaffen werden.

Hier sieht man meine erste Anzeichnung am Umwerfer-Adapter. Hier steckt das Haupt-Problem:





Das ist allerdings noch nicht genug. Wie man am vorerst fertigen Adapter sieht, muss links von der obigen Anzeichnung noch etwas mehr weg:





Ich habe zwischendurch immer wieder den Adapter an den Rahmen angehalten und mit luftleerem DÃ¤mpfer ausprobiert, ob es ausreicht. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass auch am Umwerfer ein wenig weg muss. Das geht aber im Vergleich zu der Arbeit am Adapter schnell, da das zumindest im Fall meines SLX Umwerfers billiger, weicher Alu-Guss ist:





Meine Ãberlegung zu der SchwÃ¤chung des Materials: Der Adapter ansich ist ziemlich stabil und durch die doppelte Verschraubung mit dem recht massiven Korpus des Umwerfers stabilisieren sich die beiden Teile ja gegenseitig. Ich bin sehr zuversichtlich, dass das hÃ¤lt.

Weiter im Programm... zuvor schon hatte ich die Kettenstrebe ausgebaut und beide Gewinde der Aufnahme fÃ¼r den Adapter vorsichtig nachgeschnitten. Das eine sah ziemlich Ã¼bel aus, ist weiter unten noch zu sehen. Dann habe ich den Adapter angebaut und dabei die (neuen) Schrauben mit ordentlich Loctite Hochfest eingeklebt. Das soll laut Hersteller SpaltmaÃe ausgleichen, extrem vibrationsresistent sein und mit normalem Werkzeug nicht mehr lÃ¶sbar sein (nur unter Erhitzung auf 300Â°C). Ich habe es nicht ausprobiert, aber bisher hÃ¤lt es zum GlÃ¼ck bombig. HÃ¤tte das nicht gehalten, hÃ¤tte ich einen Gewindereparatursatz von WÃ¼rth gekauft (109â¬), es damit repariert und die Rechnung inkl. entsprechendem Schrieb vom Anwalt zu Canyon geschickt.





So sieht das Ganze dann aus, wenn der DÃ¤mpfer am Endanschlag ist:





Passt!

Also nun zur nÃ¤chsten Baustelle - dem Stinger. Der hatte bei mir, wie auch bei Mettwurst82, auf der RÃ¼ckseite deutliche Spuren von der Schraube, welche auch genau die zum vermurksten Gewinde gehÃ¶rige war:





Ich denke, die hat dort erst angeklopft, als sie durch das andere Problem regelrecht schief gehÃ¤mmert war, denn dort hat nach dem Einbau damals definitiv nichts geschliffen. Diese FlÃ¤che habe ich auch nochmal etwas ausgeschliffen, einfach um absolut auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. Man sieht auf dem Bild auch noch einen anderen Punkt, wo es wohl zu einer Kollision kam (nun immerhin schon der dritte (!!!) Punkt, wo sich was ins Gehege ham ). Das ist genau der Punkt, wo die Schraube saÃ, also genau da, wo auch der Adapter das Problem darstellte. Auch hier habe ich die Kante etwas weggeschliffen und leicht abgeschrÃ¤gt, dass hier im Falle von massivem Lagerspiel im Hinterbau oder wasweiÃich, was der Rahmen sich noch einfallen lÃ¤sst  zumindest kein harter Kontakt, bei dem etwas auf Block geht, entstehen kÃ¶nnte. Wie man sieht machen solche Erlebnisse skeptisch und man wird SEHR vorsichtig...! Deshalb habe ich auch noch den Kopf der Schraube, die hinter dem Stinger liegt, etwas flacher geschliffen. Nun gut, der Stinger war dann ja so weit fertig, also wieder dran damit und weiter zum GegenstÃ¼ck der Spuren am Rand des Stingers. Das ist der Teil des Umwerfer-Adapters, welcher etwas dicker ist als der Rest, genau genommen die untere Kante davon. Wie viel hier weg muss (nicht viel) sieht man hier ungefÃ¤hr:





Einige Bilder, so auch dieses, sind leider qualitativ nicht so berauschend, aber ich denke, man sieht in etwa, worauf es ankommt. Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt keine Lust, die Bilder auch noch zu bearbeiten und mit farbigen Markierungen zu versehen. Wenn jemand die Sache nachbauen will, sieht er das alles beim Ausprobieren auch sehr gut selbst 

Zum Schluss noch ein Bild, das ich beim Wiedereinbau der Kettenstrebe gemacht habe. Da ist die Strebe hinten schon wieder fixiert (Bolzen drin und Lagerdeckel noch nicht ganz fest) und die Strebe vorne einfach grob in Position gerÃ¼ckt:





Hier sieht man ganz gut, dass der Gewindeeinsatz und der Bolzen nicht fluchten. Ich weiÃ nicht, was ihr davon haltet, aber ich finde das verdammt schrottig  Man musste den Hinterbau ganz schÃ¶n unter Spannung setzen (war nur zu zweit zu schaffen), dass das Gewinde reinflutschte - ob das so im Sinne des Erfinders ist? 
Hier sieht man auch das ausgelutsche Gewinde und wie weit die Schraube hoch geklopft wurde. Falls das hier jemand von den Canyon Jungs liest: Ja, genau... das ist EURE Schuld!  Schaut euch das alles hier an und macht mal eure Hausaufgaben. Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass man sich der Sache annimmt und etwas draus gelernt wurde. Das ersetzt mir zwar nicht das Material und die Zeit, die mich der Schei$$ kostete und macht auch den extrem schlechten Eindruck nicht wett, den ihr mit dieser schlampigen Entwicklung, den fehlenden Hinweisen auf diesen Sachverhalt (falls euch das vor den Hinweisen des oben genannten Users Ã¼berhaupt bewusst war, ich bezweifle das ja stark!) und dem sehr inkooperativen technischen Service auf mich gemacht habt, aber wenn wenigstens die zukÃ¼nftigen Generationen von Torque-Fahrern sich nicht mehr damit rumÃ¤rgern mÃ¼ssen, ist wenigstens denen geholfen.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. April 2010)

!


----------



## Mudge (16. April 2010)

@Smubob: So gehts natürlich auch 

Ich habe fürs 2010er Torque die "schäbigere" Variante gewählt:

Truvativ Shiftguide, unter das Tretlager geklemmt (hielt beim AM schon bombenfest!).

Die Shiftguide, wie zu Beginn des Threads, noch ein bisschen bearbeiten. Habs recht schlampig mit einer Metallsäge gemacht. Aber die Sägeansätze sieht ja später eh kein Mensch mehr.





Das große Stück absägen, damit der Hinterbau nicht mit der KeFü kollidieren kann. Das kleine Stück entfernen, damit die Etype-Aufnahme vom Umwerfer im voll eingefederten Zustand nicht mit der KeFü kollidiert.

Die KeFü muss so eingestellt sein, dass die Rolle ziemlich nahe an der Strebe vom Hinterbau ist. Je weiter weg die Rolle soll, desto mehr muss von der kleinen gelben Markierung entfernt werden. 

Bei mir ist jetzt genügend Platz, sodass bei vollem und minimalem Hub auf keinen Fall die KeFü berührt wird. Der Abstand von Rolle zur Hinterbaustrebe kann als ausreichend bezeichnet werden.

Noch zur Info: Auf der Antriebsseite sollte bei den 2010er Torques ein Spacer (ca. 1mm) zwischen Rahmenaufnahme und Tretlager verbaut sein. Den habe ich rausgenommen, sodass sich die Kettenlinie nicht bzw. nur marginal ändert. Die Dicke der Kettenführung beträgt unwesentlich mehr als 1mm.

Positiv ist, dass wenn ich mitm Bashguard aufsetze, die Kettenführung nicht getroffen wird, da sich der Rollenarm ein wenig höher befindet als der Bash.


Edit:

Für mich selber bitte zur Info: Was gibts denn an der Tretlagerklemmung auszusetzen?

Würde man mit der KeFü theoretisch aufsetzen, besteht die Möglichkeit, dass sich die KeFü verschiebt. Dieses Risiko besteht bei der ISCG-Aufnahme-Variante ja kaum.
Aber lieber verschiebts mir die KeFü (was bisher noch nicht vorgekommen ist), bevors mir den Rahmen trifft. Die nicht ganz unerheblichen Kräfte, die bei einer Kollision entstehen, können ja auch gut die ISCG-Aufnahmen, wenn nicht sogar den Rahmen beschädigen?


----------



## kNiRpS (16. April 2010)

@mudge: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6918683&postcount=140 

an der tretlagerklemmung ist nichts auszusetzen. es ist aber eben einfach traurig, dass der rahmen ISCG hat, aber nur minimalst eingesetzt werden kann, weils doof konzipiert ist.


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> an der tretlagerklemmung ist nichts auszusetzen. es ist aber eben einfach traurig, dass der rahmen ISCG hat, aber nur minimalst eingesetzt werden kann, weils doof konzipiert ist.


Genau so siehts aus! Mein Stinger am HT hat sogar 2 Madenschrauben, mit denen man den Arm von aussen am Tretlagergehäuse zusätzlich fixieren kann, um ihn gegen Verdrehen zu schützen. Das Teil ist soweit echt top. Aber wozu baut man ISCG an einen Rahmen, wenn man es nicht nutzen kann? (Hammershit zählt nicht als Grund! )


btw: Shiftguide käme für mich nicht als Alternative in Frage -> zu schwer, zu laut, schlechtere Führung als der Stinger (!), die Rolle gefällt mir nicht und billiger als ein Stinger ist sie auch nicht...


----------



## Mudge (16. April 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> @mudge: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6918683&postcount=140
> 
> an der tretlagerklemmung ist nichts auszusetzen. es ist aber eben einfach traurig, dass der rahmen ISCG hat, aber nur minimalst eingesetzt werden kann, weils doof konzipiert ist.


 
Die kenn ich, er hat aber die kleine gelbe Stelle (s. meine Skizze) nicht erwähnt. Und die ist eben bei der 2010er Torques sehr wichtig sonst machts "BATZ". 




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> btw: Shiftguide käme für mich nicht als Alternative in Frage -> zu schwer, zu laut, schlechtere Führung als der Stinger (!), die Rolle gefällt mir nicht und billiger als ein Stinger ist sie auch nicht...


 
Zu schwer auf jeden Fall, aber auch so steif und widerstandsfähig wie Gusseisen  Dafür hast ja aber noch zusätzlich das obere Kunsstoff-Führung. Kann aber ehrlicherweise nicht beurteilen, ob das überhaupt nötig ist. Wird mir wohl erst auffallen, wenns mal weg ist.

Aber laut? Ich höre da überhauptnix. 

Mit der Führung an sich bin ich echt zufrieden, hab mal auf einem Video von mir gesehn, wies in extremen Situationen die Kette umherschlägt. Auf dem 36er Blatt wird die aber von der Shiftguide trotzdem gehalten.

Hab bisher aber auch nur Erfahrungen mit der Truvativ sammeln können


----------



## PioneerPixel (16. April 2010)

Hi - ist das beschriebene Problem mit dem Umwerferadapter nur beim Torque FR oder auch beim Torque ES zu beachten ? 

ich hab mir heute am Torque ES die Stinger KeFü montiert. Dann habe ich euer Problem mit dem Umwerferadapter gelesen. Nun hab ich aus dem Evolver ( den hatte ich nachgerüstet ) mal die Luft raus gelassen und bin voll Eingefedert. Der Umwerferadapter kommt dem ISCG Adaper verdammt nahe. Es scheint aber keinen Kontakt zu geben. Ich kann voll einfedern ohne das ich am Umwerferadapter ein Klack bzw. Anschlagen spüre. 

Ich werde morgen noch mal die Kurbel abziehenund schauen ob ich irgendwo schleifspuren sehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (17. April 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Hi - ist das beschriebene Problem mit dem Umwerferadapter nur beim Torque FR oder auch beim Torque ES zu beachten ?
> ..



Der Monarch hat weniger Hub, möglicherweise schlägt der daher nicht an. 

Wenn dein Evolver die vollen 70mm hat, wird es aber genauso sein.Es gibt den Evolver aber auch mit weniger Hub (zB Original im ES LTD 08).


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. April 2010)

hier steht gar nichts!


----------



## PioneerPixel (17. April 2010)

So ein Mist. Natürlich existiert dieser Konstruktionsfehler auch beim Torque ES. Aufgefallen ist es mir überhaupt nicht weil der E-Type adapter bereits verbogen war. Ich hatte den ISCG 05 Adapter bereits vorher montiert und bin mit der 3fach Kurbel gefahren. 
Ich denke selbst mit dem Monarch existiert das Problem denn positioniere ich den E-Type korrekt bleiben beim Evolver mehr wie 10mm Hub offen. 

Zum glück funktioniert das Gewinde im Rahmen noch einigermaßen. Jetzt heißt es also die E-Type wieder gerade biegen und das entsprechende Strück ausarbeiten. 

Womit habt ihr das ausgearbeitet ? Ausgebohrt oder weggefeilt ?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. April 2010)

montier das teil ab, spann es in den schraubstock und nimm ne große halbrundfeile und geduld. und nimm auch etwas vom iscg-adapter weg, damit ersparst du dir den umwerfer an sich zu bearbeiten.


----------



## PioneerPixel (18. April 2010)

Ich habe jetzt den Umwerfer sowie den E-Type Adapter komplett demontiert und fahre zunächst mal als vorne als Singlespeed. 

Den entsprechenden weg zu feilenden Teil habe ich schon markiert. Zunächst müsste ich aber den E-Type gerade biegen da es eine Öse wo er an den Rahmen kommt schön schräg gezogen hat. 

Als erste versuche ich mal Canyon darauf anzusprechen um gleich ein neuen E-Type zu erhalten der dann auch genau am Rahmen passt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. April 2010)

Mudge schrieb:


> Dafür hast ja aber noch zusätzlich das obere Kunsstoff-Führung. Kann aber ehrlicherweise nicht beurteilen, ob das überhaupt nötig ist. Wird mir wohl erst auffallen, wenns mal weg ist.


Also ich bin im 2-fach Bereich schon seit fast 4 Jahren an allen Rädern mit dem Stinger unterwegs und mir ist die Kette noch nie oben abgesprungen...




Mudge schrieb:


> Aber laut? Ich höre da überhauptnix.


Ok, dann hast du entweder eine gute erwischt, oder das kommt noch  Die Leute, die ich kenne, die mit Shiftguide unterwegs sind, hört man kilometerweit gegen den Wind... *rasselklapperschepper* 




PioneerPixel schrieb:


> So ein Mist. Natürlich existiert dieser Konstruktionsfehler auch beim Torque ES.


Alles andere hätte mich auch gewundert... in dem Bereich kann ja eigentlich bei gleicher Geometrie etc. nichts unterschiedlich sein.




PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Womit habt ihr das ausgearbeitet ? Ausgebohrt oder weggefeilt ?





Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> montier das teil ab, spann es in den schraubstock und nimm ne große halbrundfeile und geduld. und nimm auch etwas vom iscg-adapter weg, damit ersparst du dir den umwerfer an sich zu bearbeiten.


Also mit der Halbrundfeile wäre mir das zu langwiehrig  Hast ja auch schon festgestellt, dass das Material des Adapters sch*** hart ist  Ich habe mir mit der Minimot und der Trennscheibe auch ziemlich einen abgebrochen und ca. 1 1/2 große, dicke Scheiben kleingemacht. Habe dann aber noch festgestellt, dass man mit einer Metallsäge deutlich schneller vorankommt. Ich würde also empfehlen, den Ausschnitt grob mit einer Metallsäge auszuschneiden (gerade der linke Teil auf dem Bild unten geht damit ganz gut) und dann nur die Feinheiten mit einer Schleif-/Trennscheibe oder Feile zu vollenden.
Den ISCG-Adapter auch noch zu bearbeiten war mir irgendwie unsympathisch, ich wollte lieber nur ein Teil "vermurksen"  zumal der Umwerfer-Adapter sehr hart und massiv ist und ich mir dachte, dass der das gut verkraftet. Ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht sicher, ob es ohne den Umwerfer zu bearbeiten überhaupt 100%ig passt  Ich habe überall so viel Platz geschaffen, dass ich ein Stück Karton (~1mm dick) ohne nennenswerten Widerstand dazwischen schieben konnte, ich weiß nicht, ob sich die Schraube der ISCG-Befestigung und der Umwerfer-Korpus da nicht zu (?) nahe kommen...

Hier nochmal ein Bild des Umwerfer-Adapters, auf dem ich die zu bearbeitenden Bereiche besser gekennzeichnet habe:





Die rote Fläche muss auf der ganzen Dicke weg und im blauen Bereich muss nur etwas von der Oberfläche abgetragen werden (<1mm).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (19. April 2010)

Ich habe heute die in deinem Bild rot markierte Fläche mit einer Säge wie ein Dreieck rausgesägt. Bin dabei bestimmt 3 mm weiter runter wie in deine Markierung aber das Teil macht ja einen so massiven Eindruck das sollte locker halten. Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch eine gescheite Rundfeile kaufen und kann meine KeFü die Tage wieder das Schalten beibringen. 

Ich habe die Geschichte mal bei Canyon reklamiert - darauf hin wurde ich angerufen und man erklärte mir, dass es schon unglücklich ist das es beim ISCG Adapter kein Hinweis gibt diesen nicht in Verbindung mit dem E-Type zu verwenden und das die Entwickler daran arbeiten würden diesese Problem zu beheben. Man erklärte mir das man selbst schuld sei wenn man einen mitgelieferten Standardadapter montiert und dieser dann mit anderen Teilen kollidiert da der Rahmen nur für entweder oder vorgesehen ist. 
Aus Kulanz hat man mir dann aber einen neuen E-Type Adapter für den Versand fertig gemacht.

Interessant finde ich , dass man den E-Type Adapter nicht dazu bekommt wenn man das Torque mit Hammerschmidt kauft.


----------



## mas7erchief (19. April 2010)

Ich habe bei meinem Torque mit Hammerschmidt aber so einen Adapter mit dabei


----------



## PioneerPixel (19. April 2010)

Dann hat mir nen Kumpel gerade Mist erzählt und ich nehme das zurück ^^


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. April 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Aus Kulanz hat man mir dann aber einen neuen E-Type Adapter für den Versand fertig gemacht.


Mist, da hatte ich wohl die Ar$chkarte gezogen... das hat mir der "nette" Mann am Telefon nicht angeboten.




mas7erchief schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meinem Torque mit Hammerschmidt aber so einen Adapter mit dabei


Dito.

Jetzt wo ich nochmal drüber nachdenke, fällts mir auf... das ist doch total logisch, dass man die nicht gleichzeitig montieren kann! Wer fährt schon eine Hammerschmidt mit Umwerfer?!? Voll logisch, oder?


----------



## PioneerPixel (20. April 2010)

genau - zu dumm das ich nicht wusste das die HS keinen Umwerfer braucht 

Was ich aber auch nicht verstehe - warum fertigt man den E-Type Adapter aus dermaßen robusten Stahl und verschraubt ihn im Alu-Rahmen ohne hier wie bei der Dämpferaufnahme extra Stahlgewinde einzubauen. Mir wärs lieber gewesen wenn der E-Type Adapter verreckt wäre als beinahe der Rahmen bzw. die Gewinde.


----------



## Giant XTC (20. April 2010)

Die Komponenten ISCG05 und Canyon Torque sind einfach inkompatibel!

...es sei denn man fährt so ein Hammerschmidt Zeugs.


----------



## Monsterwade (20. April 2010)

Ich hab mit die Dreister bestellt bei http://www.g-junkies.de/produkte.html. Laut Inhaber Oliver Block kein Problem bei den Tourque 2010 Modellen.

Gruss
Monster


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (20. April 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Was ich aber auch nicht verstehe - warum  fertigt man den E-Type Adapter aus dermaßen robusten Stahl und  verschraubt ihn im Alu-Rahmen ohne hier wie bei der Dämpferaufnahme  extra Stahlgewinde einzubauen. Mir wärs lieber gewesen wenn der E-Type Adapter verreckt wäre als  beinahe der Rahmen bzw. die Gewinde.



Nur um es kurz richtig zu stellen: Der Adapter für den Umwerfer an der  Torque-Schwinge ist aus Alu gefräst. Und wenn das Problem bei der  Konstruktion schon bekannt gewesen wäre, dann hätte man es wohl kaum  durch den Einbau einer Sollbruchstelle gelöst... 

Meinem 09er Torque lag übrigens neben dem ISCG05 Adapter noch ein E-Type   Adapter bei, der wiederum ist aus Stahlblech gepresst.   Gibts irgendeine sinnvolle Einbaukombination bei der man das Teil  gebrauchen könnte?


----------



## PioneerPixel (20. April 2010)

Ne der E-Type Adapter ist gehärtetes Stahl kein Alu - dafür lässt sich das Teil viel zu schwer bearbeiten   Auf jeden Fall hab ich es jetzt entsprechend bearbeitet.

Canyon sagte mir der ISCG 05 Adapter kann entweder mit der Hammerschmidt, einer Singelspeed KeFü oder einer e thirteen 2 Fach KeFü - bei der die E-Type Aufnahme mit am KeFü-Blech ist - aber auf keinen Fall in verbindung mit dem E-Type Adapter verwendet werden. 
Welche e thirteen gemeint ist weiß ich aber nicht.

@ `Smubob´ Warum hast du die blaue Fläche noch leicht abgefeilt ? Beim dran halten mit montierter Stinger konnte ich da nichts fesstellen was irgendwo gegen kommt.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. April 2010)

Geisterfahrer77 schrieb:


> Nur um es kurz richtig zu stellen: Der Adapter für den Umwerfer an der  Torque-Schwinge ist aus Alu gefräst.



wie kommst du da drauf? das ding ist nie und nimmer aus alu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (21. April 2010)

Ich geb´s zu, hab das Teil noch nicht abgeschraubt, bei mir passt ja alles.

Also folgende Überlegung: Das Teil wird gefräst, es muss keinen titanischen Kräften standhalten, es ist nicht lackiert und ist nicht magnetisch. Sollte wohl Alu sein.

Doch falsch gedacht? Edelstahl würde dann aber Eure Anstrengungen beim Abfeilen erklären. Wie kommst Du darauf, dass es kein Alu ist? Ist das Ding so schwer?


----------



## PioneerPixel (21. April 2010)

Alu wäre viel einfacher zu bearbeiten. Meiner Meinung nach ist es VA Edelstahl - Edelstahl ist auch nicht Magnetisch.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. April 2010)

Geisterfahrer77 schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du darauf, dass es kein Alu ist? Ist das Ding so schwer?



wurde doch schon oft genug beschrieben... weil's sich für alu einfach viel zu schwer bearbeiten lässt.
wenn du es noch nicht in der hand hattest, dann stell bitte auch nichts richtig, als wüsstest du es auf jeden fall.


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. April 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Mir wärs lieber gewesen wenn der E-Type Adapter verreckt wäre als beinahe der Rahmen bzw. die Gewinde.


Dito... 




PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Canyon sagte mir der ISCG 05 Adapter kann entweder mit der Hammerschmidt, einer Singelspeed KeFü oder einer e thirteen 2 Fach KeFü - bei der die E-Type Aufnahme mit am KeFü-Blech ist - aber auf keinen Fall in verbindung mit dem E-Type Adapter verwendet werden.


Das ist doch jetzt ein Witz, oder? Die Jungs von Canyon (war sicher ein Hotline-Fuzzi, oder?) verar$chen sich anscheinend gerne selbst... wenn man den Umwerfer an einer KeFü mit E-Type-Aufnahme montieren würde, würde dieser überhaupt nicht mehr richtig funktionieren, da der Anschlag der Zughülse des Umwerferzugs am Hinterbau ist - und demnach mitfedert. Der Effekt, der sich dadurch einstellt sollte jedem einleuchten. Des Weiteren würde dann immernoch das Gewinde am Rahmen fehlen, an welchem Umwerfer/KeFü-Platte dann noch verschraubt werden müssten. Mal wieder eine sehr qualifizierte Aussage zum Thema KeFü von Canyon, genau so wie mans gewohnt ist 




PioneerPixel schrieb:


> @ `Smubob´ Warum hast du die blaue Fläche noch leicht abgefeilt ? Beim dran halten mit montierter Stinger konnte ich da nichts fesstellen was irgendwo gegen kommt.


Bei mir hat genau da der Adapter die Stinger-Grundplatte berührt. Siehe dieses Bild (da sieht man nicht die Berührung, aber nochmal wann es wo eng wurde)


----------



## mas7erchief (22. April 2010)

Ich hab dieses Problem mit der KeFü wegen Hammerschmidt zum Glück nicht...so wie ich mir das alles hier anhöre werde ich wohl auch solang ich das Torque fahre bei der HS bleiben...
Wie siehts denn bei den 2010er Rädern aus? Das gleiche Problem?
Falls ja, dann hat Canyon da meiner Meinung nach für die 2011er Räder dringenden Nachholbedarf....


----------



## Stacked (22. April 2010)

Genau das gleiche bei den 2010er Torque Rahmen. :-(


----------



## PioneerPixel (23. April 2010)

So habe heute wieder alles zusammen gebaut und es funktioniert wunderbar. Vielen Dank an die ausführlichen Lösungsbeschreibungen 

Die Gewinde konnte ich bei mir glücklicherweise ohne Bearbeitung weiterverwenden. Lediglich bei einem waren nur die ersten 2 -3 Windungen ausgeleiert. 

Kann man den Shimano XT Trigger eigentlich auf 2 fach umstellen ? Habe jetzt nur die Endanschlagsschraube am Umwerfer entsprechen reingedreht. Das verhindert zwar das Hochschalten auf den Bashguard aber nicht das ich mit dem Hebel den Zug und den Umwerfer unter Spannung setze.

@ Smubob : Jo das war einer von der Hotline. Eigentlich bevorzuge ich den Kontakt per eMail, aber Canyon hielt es für besser mich auf meine eMail anzurufen. Ich würd es den Service-Mitarbeitern aber nicht verübeln. Die müssen sich um Probleme aller Bikes kümmern und erhalten Aussagen von den Schraubern im Hause die die so hinnehmen und weitergeben müssen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. April 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Kann man den Shimano XT Trigger eigentlich auf 2 fach umstellen ? Habe jetzt nur die Endanschlagsschraube am Umwerfer entsprechen reingedreht. Das verhindert zwar das Hochschalten auf den Bashguard aber nicht das ich mit dem Hebel den Zug und den Umwerfer unter Spannung setze.


Auf die 2011er Modelle warten und die Wirtschaft durch den Kauf eines neuen Shifters unterstützen  Also ich hab das bei mir auch über die Anschlagschraube geregelt, finde diese Lösung eigentlich sauber, das mit dem Zug was du beschreibst, stört mich nicht, kommt eigentlich eh nie vor.




PioneerPixel schrieb:


> @ Smubob : Jo das war einer von der Hotline. Eigentlich bevorzuge ich den Kontakt per eMail, aber Canyon hielt es für besser mich auf meine eMail anzurufen. Ich würd es den Service-Mitarbeitern aber nicht verübeln. Die müssen sich um Probleme aller Bikes kümmern und erhalten Aussagen von den Schraubern im Hause die die so hinnehmen und weitergeben müssen.


Ja klar, die (armen Schweine, die alles von den Kunden abkriegen) im Service trifft da natürlich keine Schuld. Ist allerdings traurig, dass Canyon für diese Leute nicht einen Katalog mit Lösungsvorschlägen für bekannte Probleme bereitstellt - der dann im Idealfall auch korrekte, geprüfte Informationen enthält und nicht so einen Käse wie das mit der ISCG KeFü mit E-Type Aufnahme. Für das 2008er müsste diese Info allerdings passen, wenn ichs richtig im Kopf habe (Torque 2008: ISCG + E-Type Gewinde am Rahmen ohne Adapter und Umwerfer-Zuganschlag am Hauptrahmen?)


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. April 2010)

ISCG gab es erst ab 2009, also ist die Lösung für das 2008er hinfällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gades (29. April 2010)

Wie laut ist die Dreist-Kefü eigentlich. Bin mir nämlich auch am überlegen mir eine zuzulegen.


----------



## r0ckZ (29. April 2010)

hier das 2010 torque komplett eingefedert - ohne dämpfer.
was is denn, wenn wir uns ne kefü fräsen lassen, die bei der befestigung nicht komplett rund ist, aber alle schrauben mitnimmt - könnte das halten?


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. April 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> was is denn, wenn wir uns ne kefü fräsen lassen, die bei der befestigung nicht komplett rund ist, aber alle schrauben mitnimmt - könnte das halten?


Wenn man einfach etwas bauen würde, das an die 3 Aufnahmen am Rahmen geschraubt wird (anstatt dem ISCG-Standard), wäre das optimal, denke ich! Ist das das, was du meinst? Da gäbe es dann auch keine Probleme mit der Kettenlinie


----------



## PioneerPixel (30. April 2010)

Probleme mit der Kettenlinie habe ich nur ganz gering. Bei mir musste lediglich zum bestehenden 2.5mm Spacer ein 0.7mm Spacer hinzu.

BTW: Ich habe heute den E-Type Adapter als Ersatz von Canyon erhalten. Neuerdings ist dieser nicht mehr aus VA Edelstahl sondern aus sehr spürbar leichterem Aluminium. 
Das Aluminium teil glänzt auch nicht mehr so stark. 
Also scheinen die Vermutungen mancher das es sich um Aluminium handelt nicht ganz falsch gewesen zu sein  

Wahrscheinlich hat man bei Canyon begriffen das lieber dieses Teil anstelle der Gewinde im Rahmen kaputt gehen sollten.


----------



## r0ckZ (30. April 2010)

irgendwie so stell ich mir das - ob mit oder ohne iscg-plate is dabei ja ziemlich egal, wenn man sich das extra machen lässt.
aber mit ohne is leichter 

bzgl material: das teil is kein stahl denke ich. viel zu leicht


----------



## PioneerPixel (30. April 2010)

Kann man eigentlich beim einstellen der KeFü - Umwerfers was falsch machen  ? 

Mir ist es jetzt schon 2 mal passiert, dass die Kette oben vom 36iger runter aufs 22 gesprungen ist. Nach nem Sprung dann rein zu treten endet meist mit nem Abflug.

Ich habe die Rolle bzw. KeFü so hoch also nahe an die Kettenstrebe geschoben wie es die Schraubvorrichtungen zulassen.
Spacer habe ich insgesammt 3.2mm .
Der Umwerfer ist so eingestellt das er recht weit außen steht also die Kette fast daran schleift um eben wenig spiel nach innen zu haben. 

Kann ich da noch was anderes einstellen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TorqueFreeride (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

hätte mal eine frage zu dem Thema.

Habe ein Torque FR 8 aus 2009 ... würde mir gerne eine Kettenführung montieren da die öfter in den Rahmen "springt" und sich dann total reinbeißt.

Könnt ihr mir da eine empfehlen? 

Habe gerade gesehen das beim torque frx 9.0 eine verbaut ist. konnte dazu nichts finden... eigentlich müsste die doch in meins passen oder? ist doch der gleiche Rahmen?! 

vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## kNiRpS (2. Mai 2010)

gibt momentan glaube ich 2 die man empfehlen kann:

NC-17 Stinger oder Truvativ Shiftguide

für die shiftguide findest ne step-by-step anleitung von mir hier irgendwo im thread (einfach mal durchklicken!)

die NC-17 ist auch nur mit umbauten an anderen teilen möglich, erfordert aber (meiner meinung nach) mehr aufwand. dafür is die kefü scheinbar leiser.

--> geschmackssache also

(kleine anmerkung, auch wenn ich es nicht gerne schreibe: all das was ich jetzt geschrieben habe, is im thread absolut breit getreten. im grundegenommen musst du nur mal die 10 seiten überfliegen und du weißt bescheid. 
beim nächsten mal vielleicht andersrum angehen: erst einlesen, dann fragen )


----------



## kuka.berlin (2. Mai 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> irgendwie so stell ich mir das - ob mit oder ohne iscg-plate is dabei ja ziemlich egal, wenn man sich das extra machen lässt.
> aber mit ohne is leichter
> 
> bzgl material: das teil is kein stahl denke ich. viel zu leicht



Wir müssen mal reden


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Mai 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> BTW: Ich habe heute den E-Type Adapter als Ersatz von Canyon erhalten. Neuerdings ist dieser nicht mehr aus VA Edelstahl sondern aus sehr spürbar leichterem Aluminium.


Hast du ein Glück! Das hätte mir einiges an Bearbeitungszeit erspart...




r0ckZ schrieb:


> ob mit oder ohne iscg-plate is dabei ja ziemlich egal, wenn man sich das extra machen lässt.
> aber mit ohne is leichter


Naja, ganz egal ist es nicht! Ohne den ISCG-Adapter kann man wohl den Umwerfer-Adapter unbearbeitet lassen. Den unterschied finde ich nicht ganz unerheblich!




PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich beim einstellen der KeFü - Umwerfers was falsch machen  ?


Komisch, so Probleme hatte ich noch nie. Weder jetzt beim Torque noch bei allen anderen Bikes (insg. 3), welche ich mit identischer Konfigutation gefahren habe. Und ich habe im Prinzip alles genau so eingestellt wie du - wobei ich den Umwerfer mMn "normal" eingestellt habe. Was fährst du für einen Umwerfer? Hast evtl. mal ein Foto von der Draufsicht auf Kurbel/Umwerfer?




kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Wir müssen mal reden


Eine perfekt passende KeFü, die man direkt an die Aufnahme am Rahmen schrauben könnte (und dann noch mit ausgefrästem Canyon Logo ) wäre deluxe! Wenn ich mit Maßen eines komplett montierten Systems MIT Adapter und Stinger als Vergleichswerte (man muss ja ohne Adapter dann ein Stück nach aussen wegen der Kettenlinie) helfen kann, sag bescheid!


----------



## TorqueFreeride (3. Mai 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> gibt momentan glaube ich 2 die man empfehlen kann:
> 
> NC-17 Stinger oder Truvativ Shiftguide
> 
> ...


 

Danke schonmal,

klar hab ich mir ein paar seiten dazu durchgelesen ... wollte nur eine verbindliche Aussage auf mien Problem. Nicht falsch verstehen 

Und zu meinem Problem ... das sich die kette in den rahmen beißt... ist das bei euch auch schon vorgekommen?? und die KeFÜ shiftguide verhindert dies? 

danke


----------



## PioneerPixel (3. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hast du ein Glück! Das hätte mir einiges an Bearbeitungszeit erspart...



Glück hab ich nur das ich nun nen neuen habe. Da die Lieferung des Teils über eine Woche gedauert hat habe ich mich schon am 2ten Tag mit der Bearbeitung des VA Edelstahl Adapters beschäftigt. Den Gedanken noch später wieder Biken zu können hab ich nicht ertragen 
Der Tipp mit den zunächst groben aussägen und dann Feilen war aber Gold wert.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Komisch, so Probleme hatte ich noch nie. Weder jetzt beim Torque noch bei allen anderen Bikes (insg. 3), welche ich mit identischer Konfigutation gefahren habe. Und ich habe im Prinzip alles genau so eingestellt wie du - wobei ich den Umwerfer mMn "normal" eingestellt habe. Was fährst du für einen Umwerfer? Hast evtl. mal ein Foto von der Draufsicht auf Kurbel/Umwerfer?



Ich habe noch die Standardteile vom Torque - sprich Shimano XT Umwerfer und Kurbel. 

Ich vermute das es etwas mit einem schlecht eingestellten SChaltwerk zu tun hat. Springt die Kette hinten weil se nicht sauber läuft ist ja die Kettenspannung weg. Das Schaltwerk ist nun besser eingestellt und bisher hatte ich das Problem auch nicht mehr - ich werde es weiter beobachten.


----------



## r0ckZ (3. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Eine perfekt passende KeFü, die man direkt an die Aufnahme am Rahmen schrauben könnte (und dann noch mit ausgefrästem Canyon Logo ) wäre deluxe! Wenn ich mit Maßen eines komplett montierten Systems MIT Adapter und Stinger als Vergleichswerte (man muss ja ohne Adapter dann ein Stück nach aussen wegen der Kettenlinie) helfen kann, sag bescheid!


Ich habe schon was mit CAD gezeichnet, was perfekt passt (1:1 ausdruck und ausgeschnitten) - hab mit kuka schon gequatscht, mal sehen, wo es sich preislich einpendeln wird. vermutlich etwas teurer als eine normale kefü. (nur die platte wohl im bereich ~35e). dafür carbon und schön leicht 
wird dann direkt an rahmen geschraubt und man muss nichts basteln. ist dann nur nicht verschiebbar - ich habs jetzt fürn 36er blatt gezeichnet.

wenns fertig is und an meinem rahmen dran stell ich das hier rein, damit sich interessenten melden können.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Mai 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Ich vermute das es etwas mit einem schlecht eingestellten SChaltwerk zu tun hat. Springt die Kette hinten weil se nicht sauber läuft ist ja die Kettenspannung weg. Das Schaltwerk ist nun besser eingestellt und bisher hatte ich das Problem auch nicht mehr - ich werde es weiter beobachten.


Hast du noch das originale Schaltwerk mit dem langen Käfig dran? Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Schaltwerke mit langen Käfigen nicht so gut mit der erhöhten Kettenspannung zurechtkommen...




r0ckZ schrieb:


> Ich habe schon was mit CAD gezeichnet, was perfekt passt (1:1 ausdruck und ausgeschnitten) - hab mit kuka schon gequatscht, mal sehen, wo es sich preislich einpendeln wird. vermutlich etwas teurer als eine normale kefü. (nur die platte wohl im bereich ~35e). dafür carbon und schön leicht
> wird dann direkt an rahmen geschraubt und man muss nichts basteln. ist dann nur nicht verschiebbar - ich habs jetzt fürn 36er blatt gezeichnet.
> 
> wenns fertig is und an meinem rahmen dran stell ich das hier rein, damit sich interessenten melden können.


Na das klingt doch bestens!  So lange der Arm so positioniert ist, dass die Rolle schön weit oben sitzt (habe meinen Stinger am Anschlag der ISCG-Langlöcher) muss der nicht verstellbar sein. 36 Z. würde für mich auch passen.
Wie dick soll das Ganze an der Aufnahme werden? Wenigstens einen Teil der Dicke des ISCG-Adapters muss man ja ausgleichen...

Meine Bastelei passt jetzt zwar echt astrein, habe gerade gestern nach mehrfachem maximalen Dämpferhub nachgeschaut - es läuft alles berührungsfrei. Aber wenn man eine noch sauberere Lösung verbauen könnte, wäre das natürlich genial


----------



## PioneerPixel (4. Mai 2010)

Jop fahre das Shimano XT Long Cage habe die Kette nur um ein Glied gekürt. Vorher war diese ja für das 44iger Blatt ausgelegt. 

Kann man das kurze Shimano für hinten 11-34 und vorne 22/36 verwenden ?


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Mai 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Jop fahre das Shimano XT Long Cage habe die Kette nur um ein Glied gekürt. Vorher war diese ja für das 44iger Blatt ausgelegt.
> 
> Kann man das kurze Shimano für hinten 11-34 und vorne 22/36 verwenden ?


Klar, das passt perfekt. Die Shimano "short" cages sind ja sogar noch ein wenig länger als Sram medium cages - letzteres fahre ich. Die Kette kannst du direkt nochmal um 2-3 Glieder kürzen, denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steveo282 (4. Mai 2010)

Wie schauts aus mit der e.thirteen DRS Kettenführung? Kann ich die ohne Probleme an das Torque 2010 ranmachen?


----------



## kNiRpS (4. Mai 2010)

problemlos auf keinen fall --> problem mit iscg-adapter und etype-adapter besteht bei jeder iscg-kettenführung!


----------



## TorqueFreeride (5. Mai 2010)

TorqueFreeride schrieb:


> Danke schonmal,
> 
> klar hab ich mir ein paar seiten dazu durchgelesen ... wollte nur eine verbindliche Aussage auf mien Problem. Nicht falsch verstehen
> 
> ...


 

Nochmal zur Verständigung...

Das Problem was ich immoment habe das sich die Kette zwischen Rahmen und Schaltung verklemmt wird mit der Truvativ shiftguide verhindert??? 

mein ganzer rahmen wurde durch den scheiß schon zerkratzt!!!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Mai 2010)

das nennt sich chainsuck. ja, ne kettenführung verhindert das.


----------



## TorqueFreeride (5. Mai 2010)

Top Danke!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Mai 2010)

TorqueFreeride schrieb:


> Das Problem was ich immoment habe das sich die Kette zwischen Rahmen und Schaltung verklemmt wird mit der Truvativ shiftguide verhindert???


In einem Forum verbindliche Aussagen zu erhalten ist Utopie, das sollte dir bewusst sein! 
Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass ich mit meinem Stinger am Torque und auch an allen anderen Bikes noch keinen Chainsuck hatte.


----------



## TorqueFreeride (5. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> In einem Forum verbindliche Aussagen zu erhalten ist Utopie, das sollte dir bewusst sein!
> Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass ich mit meinem Stinger am Torque und auch an allen anderen Bikes noch keinen Chainsuck hatte.


 

Wenn Mettwurst das sagt, dann ist es verbindlich 

Hoffen ich mal das es bei mir dann auch nciht mehr passiert  
ganz unverbindlich


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Mai 2010)

TorqueFreeride schrieb:


> Hoffen ich mal das es bei mir dann auch nciht mehr passiert
> *ganz unverbindlich*



Das mit dem verbindlich war eher eine generelle Sache  In dem Fall kann man das schon sagen, da ja die Kombi aus Rahmen und KeFü bekannt ist. Wenn alles richtig eingestellt ist, funktioniert das einwandfrei


----------



## Evil_Knievel (7. Mai 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus mit der e.thirteen DRS Kettenführung? Kann ich die ohne Probleme an das Torque 2010 ranmachen?



Nein! Jedenfalls nicht in der ISCG05 Version, den vergeblichen Versuch hab ich gerade hinter mir. Hätte mal früher diesen Fred lesen sollen 

@ rockz: Dein Projekt klingt extrem vielversprechend!  Halt uns weiter auf dem laufenden! 

Ansonsten hatte ich schon überlegt den Stinger in der Version für Tretlager-Montage (Link) an mein 2010er Torque zu schrauben. Hat das evtl schon jemand gemacht? Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 125853 (7. Mai 2010)

Servus Evil,

das mit der Tretlagermontage habe ich bei unseren zwei 2009er Torques gemacht. Zur Montage ist keinerlei Modifikation der Kettenführung erforderlich. Neben dem Argument, dass es (zumindest bei mir) keinerlei Probleme bei der Montage und Einstellung gab halte ich nichts von diesen Adapter auf Adapter auf Ad...... auf Adapter Lösungen.
Bilder findest Du in meinem Album.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Evil_Knievel (7. Mai 2010)

Super, danke! Sieht ja sehr ordentlich aus - so hab ich mir das vorgestellt!
Ich sehe auch eigentlich keinen besonderen Nachteil der BB-Montage gegenüber ISCG05.

Ich hab das Ding jetzt auch einfach mal bestellt, und werde dann berichten ob's am 2010er Torque genauso problemlos funzt.


----------



## Jok3r (9. Mai 2010)

Scheiß auf schaltbar hab die faxen mit dem Schaltwerk satt und bin den radikalen weg gegangen


----------



## kNiRpS (9. Mai 2010)

fährste damit auch noch bergauf oder oder nur shuttle?


----------



## Jok3r (10. Mai 2010)

Ich bin gestern noch ne Tour gefahren war selbst erstaunt wie Uphilltauglich das Rad noch ist(ich wohn im Bergischen hier muß man hoch um runter zu können). Habe vorn ein 36er Zahnkranz und hinten die Serien Kassette kann mich nicht beklagen.War für mich nie ein Thema den Umbau zu machen,da ich das kleine Blatt nie gebraucht hab. Dazu kommt das ich immer Faxen mit dem Umwerfer hatte. lange Rede kurzer Sinn,ich fahr damit auch Bergauf!


----------



## kuka.berlin (15. Mai 2010)

Evil_Knievel schrieb:


> ...
> @ rockz: Dein Projekt klingt extrem vielversprechend!  Halt uns weiter auf dem laufenden!
> 
> ...



Ich bin mal so frei und präsentiere den aktuellen Prototypen.
Denke mal r0ckZ wird dann noch ausführlich berichten, wenn das Teil montiert und getestet ist.





 Kuka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 125853 (15. Mai 2010)

Servus Ivan,

ich habe die für die Tretlagermontage, wie Du schon richtig vermutet hast. Zur Montage habe ich den Distanzring unter der rechten Lagerschale weggelassen und stattdessen die Kettenführung montiert. Ein Verdrehen ist zwar nicht durch einen Formschluss ausgeschlossen, aber wenn die Lagerschale mit den erforderlichen 40 NM angezogen wird doch recht unwahrscheinlich. Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme und das System ist bei mir ca. 1 Jahr so im Einsatz. Die Lösung ist für mich die einzig akzeptable, da ich, wie auch schon gepostet nichts von Adapter auf Adapter auf ...... Lösungen halte. Auch eine Kollision mit der Umwerferbefestigung ist bei mir nicht vorgekommen.
Alles in Allem bin ich damit voll zufrieden.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende,

Markus

@ivanxxl: kann dir leider nicht per pm antworten dewegen über den thread!

Von meinem iPhone gesendet!


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Mai 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei und präsentiere den aktuellen Prototypen.
> Denke mal r0ckZ wird dann noch ausführlich berichten, wenn das Teil montiert und getestet ist.
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht sehr nett aus!  Wie habt ihr das mit der Kettenlinie gemacht? Durch den "fehlenden" ISCG-Adapter sitzt der Arm ja deutlich weiter hinten, wird das irgendwie ausgeglichen oder denkt ihr, das funktioniert so...?

@ r0ckZ: Was für eine Rolle kommt dran? Stinger?


----------



## Napoli94 (17. Mai 2010)

hi an alle 
welche ketfü passt am besten an ein es 2009


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. Mai 2010)

du hast den thread hier schon gelesen, oder?


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Mai 2010)

Offensichtlich nicht...


----------



## rockthetrails (17. Mai 2010)

hey, 
meine frage bezieht sich logischerweise auch auf ne kefü.
habt ihr da 'n guten tipp für mein neues torque 6.0 ?

so richtig hab ich noch keine antwort im fred gefunden

schönen abend


----------



## kNiRpS (17. Mai 2010)

mit der info, dass bei allen torques die gleichen probleme bestehen, solltest du die antwort hier finde....wurde alles auf 11 seiten durchgekaut.

stichpunkte wären shiftguide und stinger


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Mai 2010)

Wer keine 11 seiten lesen mag:
- bis 2008: BBMount mit E-Type und Gesäge/Gewürge (z.Zt. bei crc nicht lieferbar)
- 2009 BBMount ohne E-Type und Gesäge/Gewürge 
- 2010 ES: wie 2009
- 2010 alle anderen Torque: Spezialanfertigung von KuKa oder Shiftguide BB Mount 
AFAIK...


----------



## r0ckZ (17. Mai 2010)

So, mal Neuigkeiten von der Front.
Rolle ist vom Stinger, genauso wie die Senkkopfschrauben.
Wiegt komplett 83g.
Haltbarkeit mache ich mir nicht solche Gedanken drum - wenn ich meinen alten Stinger anschaue, hat der nie wirklich was abgekriegt. Ich find die Übung, eine Kante hochzufahren, sowieso völlig behindert  Das Material ist ausreichend dick und ich denke, dass man der Geschichte vertrauen kann (ist ja aber auch nicht sicherheitsrelevant).
Kettenlinie ist mit einer längeren Schraube für die Befestigung der Rolle und irgendeinem M6-Spacer angepasst. Zudem dünne Stahlspacer zwischen Rahmen und KeFü













Montage völlig problemlos, hab ich gut gemessen 
Was ich nicht gedacht hätte, ist, dass sie wesentlich höher kann! Jetzt ist die Position mit der höchsten vom Stinger vergleichbar. Außerdem kann oberhalb der linken Schraube wesentlich mehr Material ran.
Werde dazu mal ne zweite (achte ...) Version zeichnen und die dann Kuka geben. 
Werd die bestimmt auch haben wollen, aber eher im Sinne einer Sammelbestellung, weil ich nicht so Bock hab, noch einmal so viel Geld für ne KeFü zu blechen ...

Praxistest kann ich nicht liefern, da Canyon es seit 6 Wochen nicht auf die Reihe kriegt, mir eine blöde Schraube zur Dämpferbefestigung zu schicken! Liefertermin war KW18 und dass war 4 Wochen nach Bestellung. Angeblich ist die Sache auf Lager, aber das macht die Sache eher peinlicher.
Und Schuld an der Sache war im Grunde Canyon selber, da die 100%ig nicht im Bereich des richtigen Drehmoments war und viel zu krank rangeballert worden ist, woraufhin ich sie bei der Demontage runddrehte (trotz gutem Werkzeug ...)
Da bringt mir dann auch die verfrühte Lieferung des Trailflows nichts, wenn es dann an solchen Geschichten hapert.


----------



## Barney_1 (17. Mai 2010)

Schaut ja schonmal sehr gut aus, wenn dann mal die finale Version zu bekommen ist hätt ich eventuell auch Interesse...
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (17. Mai 2010)

noch weiter hoch muss nich, denke ich


----------



## kuka.berlin (17. Mai 2010)

Hey r0ckZ ..

Schaut ja schonmal ganz gut aus 

btw: die Spacer könnte man auch gleich aus Carbon mitnachen 

 Kuka

PS.: viel mehr höher würde ich sie gar nicht machen...

edit: warst ja fix mit dem Bild 

edit2: noch 2mm Material um die rechte Schraube, dann haben wir ja schonmal die Daten.

edit3: alternativ könnte man auch flache Zylinerkopfschrauben -DIN 6912- nehemen Kopfhöhe 4mm und die dann zur Hälfte versenken. (Wäre denke ich gesünder für's Material.) Wie lang könnne/müssen die Schrauben den sein?


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Mai 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> So, mal Neuigkeiten von der Front.
> Rolle ist vom Stinger, genauso wie die Senkkopfschrauben.
> Wiegt komplett 83g.
> [...]
> Kettenlinie ist mit einer längeren Schraube für die Befestigung der Rolle und irgendeinem M6-Spacer angepasst. Zudem dünne Stahlspacer zwischen Rahmen und KeFü


Das sieht doch alles sehr vielversprechend aus  83g ist kaum leichter als original, aber das wäre mir eh schnurz. Das mit den Spacern zum Rahmen hin würde ich vielleicht eher als Ring (mit KeFü-Arm abschließend) ausführen und unter die Rolle könnte man z. B. auch eine Carbonscheibe legen, die genau so dick wie die Stingerrolle ist. U-Scheiben erfüllen da zwar ihren Zweck, aber für eine "Endlösung" fände ich das nicht sauber genug gelöst 




r0ckZ schrieb:


> Was ich nicht gedacht hätte, ist, dass sie wesentlich höher kann!


Wesentlich nicht, ein Bisschen ja. Die Spannung reicht bei mir mit originalem Stinger einwandfrei aus, obwohl ich auch noch ein Stück höher gegangen wäre, wären die Langlöcher nicht zuende gewesen. Ich würde sagen, zwischen der aktuellen Version und dem, was du auf dem Bild oben eingezeichtnet hast, liegt das Optimum.

Hier ein Vergleichsbild mit originalem Stinger ISCG:








r0ckZ schrieb:


> Außerdem kann oberhalb der linken Schraube wesentlich mehr Material ran.


Ja, da ist noch massig Platz, wenn ich das mit meinen Fotos vom maximalen Hub vergleiche.




kuka.berlin schrieb:


> die Spacer könnte man auch gleich aus Carbon mitnachen


Das klingt sehr gut  Was meinst du, eher als Ring zum unterlegen oder besser einzelne "Unterlegscheiben"? Ich fände einen Ring irgendwie sauberer. Und die oben angesprochenen Scheiben in Stinger-Rollen-Durchmesser sind ja sicher kein Problem.




kuka.berlin schrieb:


> alternativ könnte man auch flache Zylinerkopfschrauben -DIN 6912- nehemen Kopfhöhe 4mm und die dann zur Hälfte versenken. (Wäre denke ich gesünder für's Material.)


Ist die Verschraubung mit Senkkopfschrauben nicht so gut fürs Carbon? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war da bei mir kein Milimeter Luft zwischen den Schrauben des kleinen Kettenblatts und dem Stinger - trotz einem zusätzlichen Spacer unter der Tretlagerschale! Also viel dürften die Schraubenköpfe wohl nicht rauskucken...


----------



## kuka.berlin (18. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das klingt sehr gut  Was meinst du, eher als Ring zum unterlegen oder besser einzelne "Unterlegscheiben"? Ich fände einen Ring irgendwie sauberer. Und die oben angesprochenen Scheiben in Stinger-Rollen-Durchmesser sind ja sicher kein Problem.



Also die einzelnene Unterlegscheiben würde ich direkt mit der Platte verkleben. Dann wird das auch nicht unnützlich teurer, da der Preis vorranging von der Größe bestimmt wird.



> Ist die Verschraubung mit Senkkopfschrauben nicht so gut fürs Carbon? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war da bei mir kein Milimeter Luft zwischen den Schrauben des kleinen Kettenblatts und dem Stinger - trotz einem zusätzlichen Spacer unter der Tretlagerschale! Also viel dürften die Schraubenköpfe wohl nicht rauskucken...



Naja, ich persöhnlich denke, dass es zur inneren Bohrung etwas wenig Fleisch vorhanden ist. Bei einigen Grobmotorikern die die Schrauben mit 10Nm anknallen hab ich da bedenken.
Die Senkkopfschrauben schauen bei r0ckZ auch ca. noch 1mm weit raus. Bei den flachen Zylinderkopfschrauben wären es dann 2mm.

Ich warte diesbezüglich noch auf die Antwort von r0ckZ.

*edit:*
Hier schaut es eigendlich ganz gut aus.






Alternativ bin ich am überlegen, ob man auch das Teil aus Alu machen kann. Das wäre dann aber 15g schwerer und ob das mit dem Fräsen und eloxieren sich dann noch preislich atraktiv bleib muss man erstmal sehen.

 Kuka


----------



## tical2000 (18. Mai 2010)

Habe großes Interesse an finaler Version!!
Verfolge den Fred und melde mich dann.


----------



## r0ckZ (18. Mai 2010)

Hier täuscht die Perspektive. Die Unterlegscheiben zwischen Rahmen und Platte sind gerade einmal 1mm dick. Diese Größere zwischen Platte und Rolle etwa 3,5mm. Lag halt so rum, deswegen habe ich die genommen.
Denke es wäre besser, billiger und einfacher zwischen Rahmen und Platte bei Unterlegscheibchen zu bleiben. Hab die dort auch nur mit rangebastelt, da ich mir Stahlunterlegscheibchen irgendwie angewöhnt habe.
Zwischen Platte und Rolle könnte man sich natürlich einen Spacer aus Carbon basteln, ja, ist mir aber strunz 
Die Schrauben sind übrigens fast komplett versenkt, und gucken eher nur einen halben mm raus. Ich habe jedenfalls ziemlich viel Platz zwischen den Köpfen der KefüBefestigung und den KBSchrauben (bestimmt ~8mm)

Die Kefü ist jetzt auf ungefähr der Höhe des kleinen KBs (22t). Also dass die Rolle noch die Kette berührt. Etwas höher wäre mir schon lieber, da Steinkontakt wirklich ausgeschlossen werden kann.

Im Bereich der oberen Schraube kann ein wenig mehr Fleisch, aber nicht viel. 0,5 bis 1,0mm würde ich da höher gehen.

Hier ein Bild vom 2010er Tork ohne Dämpfer komplett eingefedert.




So, und jetzt gründet eine Petition ala "r0ckZ braucht seine Schraube!" damit ich testen kann. Gestern versprach mir wieder einer der Servicejungs, er würde mich heute anrufen. HmHmmmm, ürbigens genau derselbe, der mir schon einmal ziemlich dumm kam am Tel (weil er die Kundennummer nicht verstand und meine X12 Fragen nicht beantworten konnte). 
Letzte Woche schöpfte ich schon Hoffnung, da eine Frau am Tel war


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Mai 2010)

schreib eine pn an canyon_verkauf dann wird dir geholfen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Mai 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Also die einzelnene Unterlegscheiben würde ich direkt mit der Platte verkleben. Dann wird das auch nicht unnützlich teurer, da der Preis vorranging von der Größe bestimmt wird.


Das gefällt mir schonmal 




kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Naja, ich persöhnlich denke, dass es zur inneren Bohrung etwas wenig Fleisch vorhanden ist. Bei einigen Grobmotorikern die die Schrauben mit 10Nm anknallen hab ich da bedenken.
> Die Senkkopfschrauben schauen bei r0ckZ auch ca. noch 1mm weit raus. Bei den flachen Zylinderkopfschrauben wären es dann 2mm.


Ok, also da ja offensichtlich eh genug Platz ist, wäre mir das relativ egal. Wenn man hier die Schrauben vom Adapter nimmt, sollten die gar nicht mehr rausstehen, da deren Kopf kleiner ist.
Aber mal was anderes: wie sieht es denn mit einem integrierten Schutz gegen Runterfallen nach innen aus...? Im momentanen Stand bei r0ckZ kann ja die Kette nach innen runter fallen.




kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Alternativ bin ich am überlegen, ob man auch das Teil aus Alu machen kann. Das wäre dann aber 15g schwerer und ob das mit dem Fräsen und eloxieren sich dann noch preislich atraktiv bleib muss man erstmal sehen.


Das wäre mal was neues, nicht immer dieses Kohlefaser-Zeug, wird ja schon langweilig 




r0ckZ schrieb:


> Die Unterlegscheiben zwischen Rahmen und Platte sind gerade einmal 1mm dick. Diese Größere zwischen Platte und Rolle etwa 3,5mm. Lag halt so rum, deswegen habe ich die genommen.
> Denke es wäre besser, billiger und einfacher zwischen Rahmen und Platte bei Unterlegscheibchen zu bleiben.


Im Prinzip isses echt wurscht. Mit den losen Scheiben kann man halt das Ganze ggf. auch noch etwas einstellen. Denke aber, dass man da auch einfach ein allgemeintaugliches Optimum finden kann.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes: wie sieht es denn mit einem integrierten Schutz gegen Runterfallen nach innen aus...? Im momentanen Stand bei r0ckZ kann ja die Kette nach innen runter fallen.



genau das wird mir jetzt bei "unserer" lösung zum problem. fällt die kette auf ner abfahrt runter, wird sie beim nächsten größeren sprung zwischen e-type, iscg und kefü eingeklemmt. folge: das gewinde verzieht sich weiter und weiter. da dieses runterspringen nach innen doch in regelmäßiger folge vorkommt, habe ich mich nun schweren herzens entschlossen auf eine hammerschmidt umzurüsten. ich hab die schnauze voll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (19. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir schonmal



Schön.


> Ok, also da ja offensichtlich eh genug Platz ist, wäre mir das relativ egal. Wenn man hier die Schrauben vom Adapter nimmt, sollten die gar nicht mehr rausstehen, da deren Kopf kleiner ist.
> Aber mal was anderes: wie sieht es denn mit einem integrierten Schutz gegen Runterfallen nach innen aus...? Im momentanen Stand bei r0ckZ kann ja die Kette nach innen runter fallen.


Nagut, daran kann man nun nicht wirklich viel machen.

Es sei den ..

Ein Spacer wird ja noch am HT2-Innenlager verbaut, oder?
Da kann man einen 2,5mm starken Ring -auf höhe des 22er Blattes verbauen- dermit dem Lager geklemmt wird.
Auf dieser Position hat der Ring auch den besten Anbstand zur Kette.

Aber k.A. wie es dort mit der Umwerferaufnahme ausschaut 

So ähnlich wie bei dieser Kefü bereits integriet ist.



Zumal würde da auch schon ein Teil aus schwarzen Kunststoff reichen (muss ich mal anfragen)

Ist natürlich Alles wieder relativ viel 'gebastel'.
Da ich persöhnlich kein Torque fahre, würde man sich bestimmt noch auf weitere Anregungen freuen 



> Das wäre mal was neues, nicht immer dieses Kohlefaser-Zeug, wird ja schon langweilig


Naja .. mal schauen ^^ brauche erstmal jemanden, der einem das zu einem erträglichen Preis fertigen kann.

Hab mir das so in der Art gedacht:








> Im Prinzip isses echt wurscht. Mit den losen Scheiben kann man halt das Ganze ggf. auch noch etwas einstellen. Denke aber, dass man da auch einfach ein allgemeintaugliches Optimum finden kann.



Bei den Spacern bin ich erstmal mit 2mm ran gegangen. Weitere Vorschläge auch hier gerne erwünscht.

Die Grunplatten können mit Senkung oder Sackloch, für die Schrauben geordert werden.


 Kuka

PS.: mal der vergleich von r0ckZ Prototyp zur aktuellen Version:
btw. der 'Schatten' ist das Aktuelle!


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Mai 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> genau das wird mir jetzt bei "unserer" lösung zum problem. fällt die kette auf ner abfahrt runter, wird sie beim nächsten größeren sprung zwischen e-type, iscg und kefü eingeklemmt. folge: das gewinde verzieht sich weiter und weiter. .


 

Aber wieso keine U-Scheiben aufdoppeln zwischen Führung und Rahmen, bis es mit Rolle und kleinem Kettenblatt fluchtet? 

Ich hab noch NIE das Problem gehabt, dass die Kette trotz KeFü vom 36er oder 22er abspringt, eher mal ein Chainsuck beim Hochschalten.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Mai 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Aber wieso keine U-Scheiben aufdoppeln zwischen Führung und Rahmen, bis es mit Rolle und kleinem Kettenblatt fluchtet?
> 
> Ich hab noch NIE das Problem gehabt, dass die Kette trotz KeFü vom 36er oder 22er abspringt, eher mal ein Chainsuck beim Hochschalten.



u-scheiben zwischen führung und rahmen würden wieder dazu führen, dass das kefü-blech an den schrauben des kleinen kettenblatts schleift.

ich fahre mit dem torque überwiegend bikeparkähnliche strecken mit großen, weiten sprüngen und highspeed-rumpelpassagen. da passiert das schon mal. einfachkombination kommt nicht in frage, weil's an liften mangelt und ich ab und zu auch mal ne tour fahren möchte.

jedenfalls hab ich die schnauze voll von dem nicht richtig passenden kefü-iscg-e-type-mist und dem trotz-führung-kette-rumspring-mist.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Mai 2010)

Denk aber dran dass bei Hammerschmidt öfter mal Chainsuck zwischen Reifen und Strebe vorkommt. Mindestens kurzes Schaltwerk montieren!


----------



## kuka.berlin (19. Mai 2010)

Soo jetzt ham wa ja alles. Ich nehme dann gerne Bestellung per PN entgegen.

Lieferumfang:
Grundplatte (Rollenbefestigung 85-107mm)
drei Spacer: 6x13x2
Rollen-Spacer: 6x25x2

Die Postition der Rolle ist dann wie bei r0ckZ.

Ich würde zwegs Sammelbestellung noch bis Freitag warten, denn um so mehr es werden um so günstiger wird es.
Lieferzeit beträgt dann 5-10 Werktage (mal schauen wie wir Zeit zum Fräsen haben)
Rest dann wie gesagt per PN.

 Kuka


----------



## kuka.berlin (19. Mai 2010)

btw.:

Zur Zeit steht bei: 34â¬,

ab 5 StÃ¼ck dann 32â¬ und 

ab 10 StÃ¼ck, 30â¬



Bestellt:
---

Interesse:
- r0ckZ ^^
- leeresblatt
- Ronja
- windchild
- der.bergsteiger
- Barney_1
- tical2000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (19. Mai 2010)

@kuka

Wär vielleicht sinnvoll einen neuen Thread zu erstellen, wie zB "Sammelbestellung: Torque Kettenführung", das würde mehr Interessenten ansprechen.


----------



## kuka.berlin (19. Mai 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> @kuka
> 
> Wär vielleicht sinnvoll einen neuen Thread zu erstellen, wie zB "Sammelbestellung: Torque Kettenführung", das würde mehr Interessenten ansprechen.



ok Hier gehts weiter


----------



## r0ckZ (19. Mai 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Die Postition der Rolle ist dann wie bei r0ckZ.


Du meinst den Zahnbereich 32-36 oder die Höhe?
Weil höher wäre ja schon gut.
Und warum so ein großer Spacer? Ist doch nur schwerer 
Würde ihn jedenfalls eher 3mm dick machen

Wegen dem zwischen fallen: 
Das wäre doch auch bei einer normalen ISCG-Führung ein Problem (was mir ehrlich gesagt echt selten passiert, wenn ich auf dem zweiten KB bin).
Ich habe es grad provoziert und richtig verklemmen tut sich die Kette nicht zwischen Platte und KB-Schrauben, passt ziemlich exakt rein (okay, leichte Presspassung )
Ein im Durchmesser größerer Spacer statt dem Innenlagerspacer würde mit der E-Type-Platte kollidieren (aber nur knapp, so wie ich das mit bloßen Auge erkennen kann). Halte ich aber nicht für eine Lösung



			
				mettwurst schrieb:
			
		

> u-scheiben zwischen führung und rahmen würden wieder dazu führen, dass das kefü-blech an den schrauben des kleinen kettenblatts schleift.


also bei mir is da wirklich viel Platz (siehe Kette, die rein passt)


----------



## kuka.berlin (19. Mai 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> *Du meinst den Zahnbereich 32-36 oder die Höhe?
> Weil höher wäre ja schon gut.*
> Und warum so ein großer Spacer? Ist doch nur schwerer
> Würde ihn jedenfalls eher 3mm dick machen
> ...



Den Verstellbereich der Rolle meinte ich natürlich 

Wegen der Stärke von 2mm .. da muss ja noch der kleine Originalspacer der Rolle mit dazu.


----------



## r0ckZ (19. Mai 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Wegen der Stärke von 2mm .. da muss ja noch der kleine Originalspacer der Rolle mit dazu.


Der war bei mir auch dran und dazu halt der 3,5mm Spacer


----------



## kuka.berlin (19. Mai 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> Der war bei mir auch dran und dazu halt der 3,5mm Spacer



Aber auf die drei kleinen waren nur 1mm .. 
1+3,5 = 4,5 
2+2    = 4,0

wenn du drauf bestehst dann mach ich auch die aus 3mm .. btw. 2,5mm würde es auch geben


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Mai 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> also bei mir is da wirklich viel Platz (siehe Kette, die rein passt)



bei mir geht es auch nicht um eure eigenentwicklung, sondern um meine blackspire stinger .


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Mai 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> genau das wird mir jetzt bei "unserer" lösung zum problem. fällt die kette auf ner abfahrt runter, wird sie beim nächsten größeren sprung zwischen e-type, iscg und kefü eingeklemmt. folge: das gewinde verzieht sich weiter und weiter. da dieses runterspringen nach innen doch in regelmäßiger folge vorkommt, habe ich mich nun schweren herzens entschlossen auf eine hammerschmidt umzurüsten. ich hab die schnauze voll.


Hmm, also ich hatte das bisher noch nie. Erstens fällt mir die Kette absolut nie vom großen bis am kleinen vorbei und wenn sie mal runter fällt (war so, als der Anschlag vom Umwerfer noch nicht 100%ig passte), fiel sie nie ganz runter, sondern blieb auf dem Stinger hängen.




kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Nagut, daran kann man nun nicht wirklich viel machen.
> 
> Es sei den ..
> 
> ...


Ja, Spacer-technisch ist da noch Luft. Ich schaue mir das am WE mal genau an, denn MIR wäre es das Gebastel schon wert, denke ich, denn ich mag Lösungen, die einfach in jeder Hinsicht abgerundet sind. Ich hatte da zwar noch keine Probleme, aber die Bikepark-Saison hat zumindest bei mir noch nicht begonnen 




kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Naja .. mal schauen ^^ brauche erstmal jemanden, der einem das zu einem erträglichen Preis fertigen kann.
> 
> Hab mir das so in der Art gedacht:


Schaut nicht schlecht aus! Ich vermute allerdings, dass das nicht billiger wird, als die Carbonversion. Aber da kommt natürlich auch die Ausfräsung richtig gut. Bei der Carbonvariante wirkt die nur, wenn man sie mit Farbe füllt - was ich natürlich vor habe 




r0ckZ schrieb:


> Ein im Durchmesser größerer Spacer statt dem Innenlagerspacer würde mit der E-Type-Platte kollidieren (aber nur knapp, so wie ich das mit bloßen Auge erkennen kann). Halte ich aber nicht für eine Lösung


Ich schau mir das am WE mal an, ich denke, das sollte passend zu lösen sein!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hmm, also ich hatte das bisher noch nie. Erstens fällt mir die Kette absolut nie vom großen bis am kleinen vorbei und wenn sie mal runter fällt (war so, als der Anschlag vom Umwerfer noch nicht 100%ig passte), fiel sie nie ganz runter, sondern blieb auf dem Stinger hängen.



du fährst halt zu langsam  nee, quatsch. keine ahnung, aber mein stinger sieht seit letztem we ganz schön angenagt aus und die schraube der e-type-aufnahme ist glaube ich auch weiter verzogen. sieht auf den ersten blick jedenfalls so aus, als ob sich der schraubenkopf wieder in die kefü-platte frisst. werde am we mal wieder die kurbel abnehmen und mir das genauer anschauen... aber dauerhaft werde ich auf keinen fall so weiterfahren.


----------



## NikNak84 (20. Mai 2010)

sieht sehr fein aus - würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Mai 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> du fährst halt zu langsam  nee, quatsch.


Eigentlich hast du recht  Ich fahre nicht hart genug und springe nicht hoch und weit genug und trotzdem hab ichs kürzlich geschafft, den Achskörper meiner Hope HR-Nabe in 2 Teile zu zerlegen 




Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> mein stinger sieht seit letztem we ganz schön angenagt aus und die schraube der e-type-aufnahme ist glaube ich auch weiter verzogen. sieht auf den ersten blick jedenfalls so aus, als ob sich der schraubenkopf wieder in die kefü-platte frisst.


Vielleicht hast du nicht genug Platz geschaffen an der Stelle?  Wenn Hammers(c)h(m)i(d)t für die ne Lösung ist - ok. Mir ist das Teil einfach höchst suspekt.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn Hammers(c)h(m)i(d)t für die ne Lösung ist - ok. Mir ist das Teil einfach höchst suspekt.



dit wird sich dann zeigen. aber die meisten sind ja schon begeistert von dem teil.


----------



## kNiRpS (21. Mai 2010)

@smubob: warum ist dir das teil suspekt?


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte die ja original am Tork dran und hab etwas damit rumgespielt bzw. überlegt...

PRO
Bodenfreiheit (auch zusätzlich durch das Shortcage Schaltwerk) 
KeFü/Bash-Funktion alles integriert in 1 System
schnelles Schalten jederzeit

KONTRA
schwer (über 200g schwerer als mein (nicht extrem leichtes) System mit Hone/Stinger/Race Face Bash)
teuer (habe das Teil für das Vierfache der Summe der Neupreise meines Systems verkauft...!)
deutlich spürbarer Widerstand im Overdrive (ich hab eh schon keine Monsterwaden, dann verschenke ich nicht auch noch Kraft )
zu laut (die Getriebegeräusche im Overdrive hörten sich nach einem Mahlwerk an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Zu den Punkten der Pro-Liste: Ich setze nur extrem selten mit der Kurbel auf, wenn mit den Pedalen und daran ändert sich nichts. Mein System mit KeFü funktioniert hervorragend. Schnelles Schalten vorne ist für mich absolut unerheblich, brauche ich quasi nie.

Wenn man die Sache also aus meiner Perspektive sieht, stand am Punkt der Entscheidung ein schwereres System, das für mich effektiv nicht besser funktioniert gegenüber einem komplett vorhandenen System, das ich seit Jahren zufrieden benutze und damit sehr zufrieden bin (die Probleme mit den Adaptern beim Torque jetzt mal aussenvor gelassen ) und zu dem ich auch noch 500 Steine bar auf die Kralle kriege... war keine schwere Entscheidung


----------



## mas7erchief (21. Mai 2010)

Davon wird nur der Preis als Kontra akzeptiert
500 Taler auf die Hand sind natürlich ein Argument dagegen. 

Den Overdrive benutze ich fast nur Bergab, deswegen finde ich sind die Reibungsverluste da zu vernachlässigen.
Da hör ich die Geräusche des OD auch nicht.
Die 200g Mehrgewicht sind...naja 200g halt. Mir die sind mir egal. Bin kein Leichtbauer. Muss aber jeder selber Wissen.

Das man das schnelle Schalten vorne nicht braucht, dachte ich auch zuerst. Aber man lernt es einzusetzen und jetzt will ich es nicht mehr missen. Man schaltet automatisch mehr vorne.

Also ich hab nicht mehr vor in naher Zukunft nochmal mit nem Umwerfer vorne zu fahren...


----------



## kNiRpS (21. Mai 2010)

okay alles klar 

war nur erstaunt, dass jemand das teil sofort verkauft, denn meine bisherigen erfahrungen damit (kurze proberfahrt bei canyon auf dem parkplatz ) und die eines bekannten der das teil seit 4 woche fährt, waren durchweg positiv.

btw irgendwo glaube ich gelesen zu haben, dass man das mit dem widerstand und den geräuschen aber in den griff bekommen kann. weiß aber nicht mehr genau wie das ging und wo ich das gelesen hatte.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. Mai 2010)

wahrscheinlich im hammerschmidt-fred der hier irgendwo rumgeistert. eine ordentliche ladung fett ins getriebe soll wohl die geräusche minimieren. allerdings braucht man dazu jogis spezialwerkzeug.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Mai 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Den Overdrive benutze ich fast nur Bergab, deswegen finde ich sind die Reibungsverluste da zu vernachlässigen.


Ich fahre im Prinzip alle Wege, die flach sind oder nur leicht bergauf gehen auf dem großen KB, daher denke ich schon, dass mich das gestört hätte.




mas7erchief schrieb:


> Die 200g Mehrgewicht sind...naja 200g halt. Mir die sind mir egal. Bin kein Leichtbauer. Muss aber jeder selber Wissen.


Naja, 200g (und es sind ja mehr als 200, vor allem jetzt mit dem 60g leichteren Bash) wären immerhin ein Fünftel, also reell sogar ein Viertel mehr! Das finde ich nicht ganz unerheblich, auch wenn das Gewicht dort nicht ungünstig sitzt. Ich bin auch kein Extrem-Leichtbauer, bei mir steht Stabilität *immer* an erster Stelle - was übrigens ein weiterer Grund gegen die Hammerschmidt wäre, nach dem, was man so liest  Meine Philosophie: Stabilität muss uneingeschränkt Park-tauglich sein, schließlich fahre ich mit dem Teil auch unverändert in Lac Blanc (nicht so ein BMX-Autobahn-Park wie z. B. Winterberg ) oder PdS, aber es soll eben nicht zu schwer sein, damit ich auch mal eine Tour mit 1500Hm fahren kann ohne am Ende halbtot vom Rad zu fallen. Daher suche ich mir immer Parts aus, die stabil genug sind und in einem vertretbaren finanziellen Rahmen (!) auch einigermaßen leicht sind. 




mas7erchief schrieb:


> Das man das schnelle Schalten vorne nicht braucht, dachte ich auch zuerst. Aber man lernt es einzusetzen und jetzt will ich es nicht mehr missen. Man schaltet automatisch mehr vorne.


DAS wäre für mich nur ein Argument, wenn ich das Rad sehr viel auf Trails mit welligen Höhenprofilen, also mit sehr kurzen Anstiegen und Abfahrten bewegen würde. Das fiele für mich genau in die Definition "flinkes Trailbike" und dafür ist das Torque way too much! Das würde für mich eher auf ein leichtes Nerve AM oder sogar ein relativ stabil aufgebautes XC mit 140er Gabel zutreffen. Da hätte die Hammerschmidt für mich dann auch eine funktionelle Daseinsberechtigung und man könnte mit der AM Variante nochmal ein Wenig Gewicht sparen. Das wäre z. B. auch ein Bike, wo eine hydraulische Sattelstütze mit Fernbedienung (und ggf. auch eine entsprechende Gabel) Sinn machen würde => viele Km ohne Absetzen zügig durchfahren können wegen der schnellen on-the-fly Verstellmöglichkeiten - und eben auch ohne richtiges Geballer oder größere Sprünge.




kNiRpS schrieb:


> war nur erstaunt, dass jemand das teil sofort verkauft, denn meine bisherigen erfahrungen damit (kurze proberfahrt bei canyon auf dem parkplatz ) und die eines bekannten der das teil seit 4 woche fährt, waren durchweg positiv.


Ja, ich weiß. Irgendwie liebt jeder das Teil, der es ein Mal gefahren ist. Ich bin eben ein wenig "anders"  (das trifft aber auf vieles zu und ist auch ok so )


EDIT: puh, ganz schön viel Text geworden  Ist jetzt wohl auch ziemlich klar, warum ich unbedingt die KeFü-Variante perfekt zum Laufen kriegen wollte


----------



## Freeman_1982 (25. Mai 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich im hammerschmidt-fred der hier irgendwo rumgeistert. eine ordentliche ladung fett ins getriebe soll wohl die geräusche minimieren. allerdings braucht man dazu jogis spezialwerkzeug.



Die Geräusche sind leider nicht dauerhaft weg. Kommen nach ein paar Tagen fahren wieder. 

Noch ein paar Pros:
- ersetzt Klingel (hat eh keiner ich weiß)
- blitzschnelles Schalten ist in technischen Sektionen ein Traum
- mir scheint das Ding ist unzerstörbar

Noch ein Kontra:
- Wartung ist nur mit Jogis oder originalem Werkzeug möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (25. Mai 2010)

bin auch kein hammerschmidt-fan.
gründe für mich:
- das teil soll das schalten vorne unter last verbessern; nur wann komme ich in die situation, dass ich beim hochfahren vom kleinen aufs große schalte? runter schalten ist jedenfalls unter last mit ohne hammerschmidt kein problem
- mehr technik die kaputt gehen kann (und man evt. n ganzen teuren urlaub abbrechen muss)
- gewicht
- bodenfreiheit? abfallen der kette? beides durch bash und kefü lösbar
- in technischen sektionen schalte ich eh nich. bergab könnte ich quasi ssp fahren

für mich gehört sie zu "dingen die die welt nicht(/kaum) brauch".
genau wie automatische sattelstützen (aber das is noch mal ein anderes thema ..)


----------



## IvanXXL (25. Mai 2010)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Servus Ivan,
> 
> ich habe die für die Tretlagermontage, wie Du schon richtig vermutet hast. Zur Montage habe ich den Distanzring unter der rechten Lagerschale weggelassen und stattdessen die Kettenführung montiert. Ein Verdrehen ist zwar nicht durch einen Formschluss ausgeschlossen, aber wenn die Lagerschale mit den erforderlichen 40 NM angezogen wird doch recht unwahrscheinlich. Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme und das System ist bei mir ca. 1 Jahr so im Einsatz. Die Lösung ist für mich die einzig akzeptable, da ich, wie auch schon gepostet nichts von Adapter auf Adapter auf ...... Lösungen halte. Auch eine Kollision mit der Umwerferbefestigung ist bei mir nicht vorgekommen.
> Alles in Allem bin ich damit voll zufrieden.
> ...


Hallo Markus,

jetzt habe ich alle Infos zusammen und werde wohl Deine Vorgehensweise übernehmen.

Danke noch einmal für die Antwort.

Gruß

Ivan


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Mai 2010)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> ersetzt Klingel


Ich fahre Hope Naben... 
Das schnelle Schalten brauche ich wie geschrieben an dem Bike nicht. Und vonwegen unkaputtbar - der Schein trügt!


----------



## EddieMeduza (26. Mai 2010)

Es gibt auch noch eine weitere Möglichkeit, die zumindest bei mir seit fast einem Jahr im Einsatz ist mit der Stinger E-Type ICSG05, siehe Foto:





Dies hat sich bei mir durch Zufall ergeben, dadurch daß ich ein neues Innenlager benötigte (Rost im Lager nach Wasserschaden) und das Standard 51mm-Kettenlinie Innenlager nicht lieferbar war, habe ich das 56er genommen. Die Howitzer Innenlager sind ja auch mit 30 nicht sonderlich teuer.

Zuerst ohne KeFü konnte ich einfach die Lager austauschen, zum Anbau der KeFü habe ich nach Stunden des Rumprobierens dann die Teile der 56mm-Kettenlinie, sowie eine Distanzscheibe genommen. Et voila, funzt einwandfrei.

Die leicht nach außen verlagerte Kettenlinie empfinde ich sogar als positiv: Im Park fahre ich eh zum großen Teil die kleinen Ritzel, mit dem kleinen Blatt vorne sind auch die großen Ritzel einwandfrei und ohne Schleifen fahrbar. Die Nichtverwendung des Canyon E-Type Adapters hat mir keine Nachteile gebracht, auch bei vollem Einfedern (egal ob ISX-6 oder Vivid 5.1) stößt der Umwerfer nicht an die Schwinge. Die häufigen Abspringen der Kette bei Jumps und heftigen Trails war endlich ein Ding der Vergangenheit.

Komplett sieht das Ganze dann so aus:




Ein paar weitere Fotos gibts in meinem Album, Kommentare über den Zustand der Kette könnt Ihr Euch ersparen, nach drei Tagen Matsche sieht sie nun mal nach der ersten Reinigung so aus.

Beste Grüße,
  Eddie


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Mai 2010)

EddieMeduza schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch eine weitere Möglichkeit, die zumindest bei mir seit fast einem Jahr im Einsatz ist mit der Stinger E-Type ICSG05


Da stellt sich mir direkt die Frage: gibt es da keine Probleme mit der Verringerung der Zugspannung durch das Einfedern?  Der Zuganschlag für den Umwerfer ist doch am Hinterbau und beim Einfedern wird ja der Abstand zum Umwerfer kleiner. Auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt tut sich da nat. nichts, aber zumindest auf dem großen sollte man das doch normal deutlich merken?


----------



## EddieMeduza (26. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir direkt die Frage: gibt es da keine Probleme mit der Verringerung der Zugspannung durch das Einfedern?



Hatte ich auch zuerst gedacht, zwischen komplett Aus- und Einfedern bewegt sich der Umwerfer ca. 2,5mm. Hatte deshalb zuerst eine Zughülse (also die Hülse die die Zughülse abschließt) als Zuganschlag alternativ in den untersten Klemmhalter am Unterrohr bzw. einen zusätzlichen Klemmhalter (festgeschraubt am Wasserloch am Tretlager) verwendet. Fand ich aber suboptimal, da zumindest bei den Canyon-Haltern die Hülsen ab und zu gerutscht sind. Kann man aber bestimmt durch richtige Zuganschläge am Unterrohr/Tretlager mit zusätzlichem Loch lösen. 

Erstaunlicherweise ergab jedoch ein Test komplett ohne diese Frickelei, also mit Standardanschlag am Hinterbau, keinerlei Probleme. Seitdem (8 Monate) laß ich es so, kein unabsichtliches Schalten, kein gerissener Zug o.ä. Deshalb bleibt es so.

Bei den 07er Torques (08 weiß nicht, 07er Rahmen förstergrün in S mit Carbon KeFü günstig abzugeben), war der Zuganschlag ja auch noch am Unterrohr.  Konnte nie so ganz verstehen, warum Canyon das geändert hat, dem seit Jahren bestehenden Kundenwunsch nach einer schaltbaren KeFü hats mit Sicherheit nichts gebracht.
Beste Grüße,
 Eddie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Mai 2010)

EddieMeduza schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch zuerst gedacht, zwischen komplett Aus- und Einfedern bewegt sich der Umwerfer ca. 2,5mm.


Ok, das ist deutlich weniger als ich dachte. Das kann man ja mit einer entsprechenden Einstellung z. T. kompensieren. Wenn man einfach auf dem großen KB die 4 größten Ritzel nicht/kaum benutzt (das sind eh genau die, die bei 36/22 + 32-11 im Bereich der Übersetzungs-Überschneidung liegen), stört es nicht, wenn der Umwerfer bei ausgefedertem Hinterbau ein wenig weiter rechts steht.

Dein Umwerfer hängt jetzt ausschließlich am Stinger, richtig? Ist der steif genug, dass er sich beim Hochschalten nicht "verbiegt"?


----------



## Deleted 118538 (30. Mai 2010)

Hi hab nen FR 8.0 von 09 und wollte mir eine Shaman Commander montieren da ich sie in den ISCG Varianten ja aus dem allseits bekannten grund nicht montieren kann wollt ich fragen ob ich die BB-Version ohne hinzufügen des von canyon vergessenen spacers und ohne probleme montieren kann. (der chainsuck und des geklappere nervt einfach)

danke
_chilla_


----------



## Deleted 118538 (31. Mai 2010)

ich glaub ich hab die frage falsch gestellt: Brauch ich um eine BB-Mount KeFü dranzubauen den vergessenen Spacer?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (31. Mai 2010)

wenn dann müsstest du eher den nicht vorhandenen spacer durch die kefü ersetzen. aber kefü und spacer dürfte zu viel sein.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (31. Mai 2010)

ok danke das wollt ich nur wissen =) 
hat jemand schon erfahrung mit der KeFü


----------



## affleck (31. Mai 2010)

Servus Leute!

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage.

Fahre das Torque Trailflow und hab mir nun die Stinger KeFü gekauft. Will die Umwerferaufnahme bearbeiten. Diese Lösung scheint mir am effektivsten zu sein.
Nun zur Frage: Wo bekomme ich diese ISCG Adapterplatte her??? Bei der Stinger war nix dabei. Bin ich einfach zu dumm? Liegt das Teil noch im Karton vom Bike? 

Schonmal danke

Vergesst es... bin doch dumm! Hab das Teil gefunden....  Schande über mein Haupt!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (31. Mai 2010)

du hättest besser die bb-variante gewählt...


----------



## J.West (31. Mai 2010)

Hey Affleck, erzähl mal ob`s ohne größere Komplikationen funktioniert hat wenn du fertig bist.


----------



## Monsterwade (31. Mai 2010)

Hoi KeFü-Freaks,

die "Dreist ET" von g-junkies funktioniert am Torque 2010 trotz andersweitiger 
Behauptung vom Hersteller nicht:

- Der Umwerfer, der vormals am Hinterbau montiert war, wird jetzt am Rahmendreieck
montiert. Nicht aber die Bowdenzugverlegung. Der Endanschlag des Bowdenzugs verbleibt
weiterhin am Hinterbau. Federt der Hinterbau ein, so verschiebt sich auch die Position des
Umwerfers zur Kettenlinie.

- Das Design der "Dreist ET" ist für eine Abstützung am Rahmendreieck
konzipiert, nicht aber für eine Abstützung am Hinterbau. Das Alu-Design
der "Dreist ET" ist so dünn, dass es den Umwerfer bei Zug am Bowden-
Zug in die Rahmenmitte zieht und somit die Position des Umwerfers zur
Kettenlinie verändert:




- Bei Montage laut Montageanleitung wird die Zugführung über das Rahmendreieck
gezogen:




- Zudem kann man nach montierter Kurbel von den Sechskantschrauben 
(10b) nur die vordere anziehen. Für die hintere muss man wieder das
gesamte Tretlager demontieren, was nicht in der Monageanleitung
erwähnt wird:




Gruss
Monster


----------



## affleck (31. Mai 2010)

J.West schrieb:


> Hey Affleck, erzähl mal ob`s ohne größere Komplikationen funktioniert hat wenn du fertig bist.



Werde ich tun. Denke ich schraub die Kurbel mal morgen runter und nehm dann am Mittwoch die Umwerferaufnahme mit ins Geschäft. Da stehen die nötigen Werkzeuge und Maschinen um sich keinen "abfeilen" zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.West (1. Juni 2010)

Thx Affleck... fahre wie du auch das Trailflow.
Also, viel Glück!!!


----------



## affleck (1. Juni 2010)

Hab jetzt grad den Umwerferhalter ausgebaut. Musste leider feststellen dass es schon zu Kollisionen kam. Und zwar mit den Schrauben vom kleinen Kettenblatt!  Das kann ja heiter werden....
Morgen wird der Halter mal bearbeitet. Werde die Fort- bzw. Rückschritte posten.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. Juni 2010)

na super. heißt das, es passt schon von haus aus ohne kefü nicht?


----------



## affleck (1. Juni 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> na super. heißt das, es passt schon von haus aus ohne kefü nicht?



Ganz genau! Hab mich zuerst gewundert woher die Macken kamen. Dann hab ich mir mal die Kurbel angeschaut und kleine Dellen an den Schrauben vom kleinen Kettenblatt entdeckt. 
Das ist ja nicht normal....


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. Juni 2010)

melde das auf jeden fall per pn an canyon_verkauf
parallel dazu prüf mal ob ausreichend spacer verbaut wurden. wieviele es sein müssten weiß ich jetzt nicht, aber vielleicht wurde ja einer vergessen.


----------



## affleck (1. Juni 2010)

Hab mal ne Nachricht geschickt. Ein Spacer ist verbaut. Hab auch keine Ahnung wieviel es sein müssen. Aber anscheinend einer zu wenig....


----------



## affleck (1. Juni 2010)

Kleine Korrektur: Hab mir das Ganze nochmals etwas näher betrachtet. Die Umwerferaufnahme kollidiert wohl nicht mit den Schrauben sonder mit der Innenseite des großen Kettenblatts. Is aber auch nicht besser....


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Juni 2010)

affleck schrieb:


> Kleine Korrektur: Hab mir das Ganze nochmals etwas näher betrachtet.* Die Umwerferaufnahme kollidiert* wohl nicht mit den Schrauben sonder *mit der Innenseite des großen Kettenblatts*. Is aber auch nicht besser....


Das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Wie soll das denn gehen?


----------



## affleck (1. Juni 2010)

Keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls siehts so aus. Ich poste mal die Bilder in meinem Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evil_Knievel (1. Juni 2010)

Das kann nicht sein dass die Aufnaheme ans Kettenblatt stößt. Ich vermute die Macken kommen von nem Chainsuck.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. Juni 2010)

die spuren am großen kettenblatt sind vollkommen normal. die kette wander da ja dauernd drüber beim schalten.


----------



## affleck (2. Juni 2010)

Hast recht. Ich hab einfach nicht nachgedacht und die Macken gesehen und gedacht es kommt davon.

So, die Stinger ist soweit verbaut. Nix berührt sich. Soweit ganz gut. Nur brauch ich jetzt nen Spacer.... Bissl eng zw. KeFü und Kette... 

Ist schon ne Arbeit mit dem Umwerfer bearbeiten usw. Aber der erste Eindruck ist nicht übel. Ich poste mal wenn ich nen Spacer hab und mal damit gefahren bin.


----------



## Monsterwade (3. Juni 2010)

"Dreist ET" von g-junkies Teil 2:

Nachdem mich der Hersteller infromiert hat, nicht wie in der Anleitung beschrieben, den
Umwerfer an die Dreist zu montieren, sondern wie von Canyon ausgeliefert an der 
Schwinge zu montieren, habe ich mich heute nochmal in den Keller aufgemacht.

Leider mit keinem befriedigendem Ausgang: Zwischen dem Halter des Umwerfers und der
KeFü passt noch nicht mal mehr ein Blatt Papier:








Nach dem Ausbau sieht man gut die Schleifspuren durch das Einfedern:




Ausserdem kollidiert eine Schraube des Umwerferhalters bei fast voll eingefedertem
Hinterbau mit der KeFü:




Viel Schrauberei für nichts. Ärgerlich. Wenigstens hat mir der Hersteller angeboten, die
KeFü wieder zurück zu nehmen.

Monster


----------



## kNiRpS (3. Juni 2010)

dann wird dir wohl leider nix anderes übrig bleiben also ohne kefü zu fahren, auf 2fach+stinger wechseln oder hammerschmid dranzubaun.

oder gibts großartige alternativen zur Dreist?


----------



## Monsterwade (3. Juni 2010)

Hammerschmid ist mir zu laut und zu schwer. Wobei ersteres auschlaggebend ist.

Wird wohl auf die von Dir vorgeschlagene Kombination 2fach + Stinger rauslaufen.

Momentan habe ich aber vom Schrauben genug: Die scharfen Kettenblätter schneiden
ziemlich schnell ziemlich unsanft in die Haut beim Ausbau der Antriebseinheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Juni 2010)

@ Monsterwade: jetzt sag bitte nicht, dass dich das wundert...! Nach den Berichten hier hättest du bei dem Aufbau der Dreist ja damit rechnen müssen (genauso damit, dass es mit dem Umwerfer an der KeFü Probleme geben kann, wenn der Zuganschlag am Hinterbau sitzt). Wenn ich es noch richtig im Kopf habe, wolltest du unbedingt 3-fach fahren, richtig? Dann nimm doch die Shaman Enduro, die soll wohl auch mit 3 KB funktionieren, hab ich selbst aber keine Erfahrungen damit. Bei der ist kein Schutz gegen das Runterfallen der Kette nach innen dran, da sollte EIGENTLICH alles frei aneinander vorbeilaufen. Die problematische Schraube könnte man sonst noch gegen eine mit niedrigerem Kopf tauschen. Ich habe da einfach eine Schlitzschraube genommen und die etwas flacher gefräst, wobei die Tiefe des Schlitzes noch ausreichend geblieben ist, aber das möchte ich nicht wirklich weiterempfehlen - es passt zwar, aber so wirklich sauber ist diese Lösung nicht.
Sonst bliebe halt nur als letzter Ausweg etwas selbst zu basteln oder basteln zu lassen...


----------



## EddieMeduza (5. Juni 2010)

Wegen Urlaubs etwas späte Antwort: Ja der Umwerfer ist nur an der KeFü befestigt, dafür ist ja auch die E-Type Aufnahme da.
Ist ein wenig Frickelei bis mans richtig hinbekommen hat, aber zumindest bei mir kann ich kein Schleifen o.ä. feststellen, egal ob sich beim Einfedern etwas minimal bewegt. 

Habe es auf Deine Mail hin überprüft: Ja beim großen KB und den beiden größten Ritzeln kommt die Kette in Berühung mit dem Umwerfer. Kurzes Stück kann man so fahren, wenns unbedingt sein muß, aber dann schalte ich eh lieber auf kleine KB. 

Fahre inzwischen aber immer mehr im Park, da brauch ich diese Kombi eh nicht (Kette rechts).

Grüße,
  Eddie



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ok, das ist deutlich weniger als ich dachte. Das kann man ja mit einer entsprechenden Einstellung z. T. kompensieren. Wenn man einfach auf dem großen KB die 4 größten Ritzel nicht/kaum benutzt (das sind eh genau die, die bei 36/22 + 32-11 im Bereich der Übersetzungs-Überschneidung liegen), stört es nicht, wenn der Umwerfer bei ausgefedertem Hinterbau ein wenig weiter rechts steht.
> 
> Dein Umwerfer hängt jetzt ausschließlich am Stinger, richtig? Ist der steif genug, dass er sich beim Hochschalten nicht "verbiegt"?


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (12. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute,

Also bitte nehmt mir das nicht übel, aber ich habe jetzt nicht den kompletten Thread gelesen, sondern nur Auszüge. Und es finden sich immer wieder gegensprüchliche Aussagen..

Diese oder nächste Woche kommt mein *2010er Torque Trailflow in L* und ich will es natürlich mit schaltbarer KeFü fahren. Am liebsten wäre mir eigentlich der Stinger, bin aber für Änderungen offen.

*Welche Version des Stingers oder Kettenführung empfehlt ihr mir? 
Das Teil ein bisschen zu bearbeiten ist kein Problem, je weniger Arbeit desto besser wärs aber natürlich. Aber 100%ige Funktion steht im Vordergrund.*

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
Grüße Max


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Juni 2010)

du kannst dir ruhig die mühe machen und ein bisschen suchen und lesen... man muss ja nicht dauernd alles wiederholen...


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (13. Juni 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> du kannst dir ruhig die mühe machen und ein bisschen suchen und lesen... man muss ja nicht dauernd alles wiederholen...



Danke.
Dier Thread besteht inzwischen aus knapp 350 Posts und mein eigentliches Problem ist dass ich nie so recht weiß von welchem Modelljahr grad die Rede ist   und ein kurzer Ausdruck wie "Stinger für ISCG05" oder BB oder wie auch immer hätte gereicht und wäre weniger Arbeit gewesen als dein Post.
Ich habe inzwischen einiges mehr gelesen und das hat meine Verwirrung eher gesteigert...

Vielleicht versteht ja jemand mein Problem und hilft mir trotzdem ;-)
Danke an alle Andren im Voraus

Grüße Max


----------



## r0ckZ (13. Juni 2010)

wenn du kein bock auf adapter oder rumfeilerei hast, bleibt nur
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=462933


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (13. Juni 2010)

Danke für deine Hilfe!
den Thread kenn ich schon und ich denke auch dass ich mich da einklinken werde.
Jedoch wird sich das ganze noch etwas hinziehen... Und nach einigen traumatisch eingeprägten Chainstucks hätt ich gern ne Übergangslösung...
Feilen etc ist eigentlich kein Problem für mich, jedoch ist weniger bekanntlich mehr...
Welche Version des Stingers könntet ihr empfehlen? ISCG oder BB oder ISCG mit E-Type?
Da das Rad ja noch nicht da ist kann ich nur anhand von Bildern mutmaßen...
cheers Maxi


----------



## Deleted 118538 (13. Juni 2010)

soweit ich weiß geht auch die shaman enduro commander in bb mount ich hab sie mir jetzt mal bestellt ich poste dann mal das ergebnis wenn sie da ist (sollte diese woche kommen)


----------



## Monsterwade (13. Juni 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nach den Berichten hier hättest du bei dem Aufbau der Dreist ja damit rechnen müssen...



Hoi Smubob, wenn man vorher beim Hersteller nachfragt, ob die Dreist an
das Torque 2010 passt und dieser darin kein Problem sieht, so vertraut 
man erstmal dieser Aussage. Es hätte ja sein können, dass er in der Zwischen-
zeit etwas konstruktives geändert hat.

Werde die Konsequenz ziehen, ein 36er Blatt und die Stinger montieren.


----------



## faradfara (14. Juni 2010)

Mein Rahmen ist von 2006.

So wie ich das verstanden habe müsste!! da der stinger mit bbmount *und* e-type mit ein bisschen feilerei dran passen.
Kann mir jemand mehr oder minder verbindlich sagen dass das passt? 

Hab keine Lust ne 40 kefü zu zersägen und dann zu merken dass das murks ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juni 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Hoi Smubob, wenn man vorher beim Hersteller nachfragt, ob die Dreist an das Torque 2010 passt und dieser darin kein Problem sieht, so vertraut man erstmal dieser Aussage. Es hätte ja sein können, dass er in der Zwischenzeit etwas konstruktives geändert hat.


Oh, das ist natürlich bitter. Traurig, dass Canyon es immer noch zulässt, dass völlig Ahnungslose an der Hotline solche "Infos" rausgeben 




Monsterwade schrieb:


> Werde die Konsequenz ziehen, ein 36er Blatt und die Stinger montieren.





@ all: Zusammenfassung:
alte Rahmen (Umwerfer am Hauptrahmen) -> Stinger *mit* E-Type und ein Stück aus dem Arm raussägen, damit dieser hoch genug unter die Schwinge passt.
neue Rahmen (Umwerfer mittels Adapter am Hinterbau) -> Stinger *ohne* E-Type, entweder BB-mount (dann ISCG-Adapter abschrauben!) _oder_ ISCG-05 und meine Bastel-Variante _oder_ kuka's Carbon-Platte anstelle des ISCG-Adapters.


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (14. Juni 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ all: Zusammenfassung:
> alte Rahmen (Umwerfer am Hauptrahmen) -> Stinger *mit* E-Type und ein Stück aus dem Arm raussägen, damit dieser hoch genug unter die Schwinge passt.
> neue Rahmen (Umwerfer mittels Adapter am Hinterbau) -> Stinger *ohne* E-Type, entweder BB-mount (dann ISCG-Adapter abschrauben!) _oder_ ISCG-05 und meine Bastel-Variante _oder_ kuka's Carbon-Platte anstelle des ISCG-Adapters.




YOU MADE MY DAY!!!

Vieeeelen Dank


edit: ich habe mir grad nochmal dein Fotoalbum angeschaut. Jetzt wird mir das Problem wirklich gut ersichtlich  Vielen Dank
Ich werde wohl die Variante für BB nehmen, bis Kukas Platten wieder am Start sind


----------



## faradfara (14. Juni 2010)

Top! Danke für schnelle Hilfe!

Kennt jemand ne addresse wo ich den stinger bb mount mit e-type ordern kann? Bei CRC erst wieder ab september, solang will/kann ich nicht warten ...


----------



## steveo282 (14. Juni 2010)

http://www.google.de/search?q=nc+17...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a

und was ist daran jetzt so schwer?


----------



## faradfara (14. Juni 2010)

Verrat mir mal wo du da ne stinger mit *BBMOUNT* und *E-Type* Umwerfer siehst ...


----------



## steveo282 (14. Juni 2010)

zB hier: http://www.nc-17.de/en/products/chain-tensioners/stinger-tensioner-en/


----------



## Deleted 118538 (14. Juni 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> neue Rahmen (Umwerfer mittels Adapter am Hinterbau) -> Stinger *ohne* E-Type, entweder BB-mount (dann ISCG-Adapter abschrauben!) _oder_ ISCG-05 und meine Bastel-Variante _oder_ kuka's Carbon-Platte anstelle des ISCG-Adapters.



oder shaman enduro BB-Mount!


----------



## Evil_Knievel (14. Juni 2010)

faradfara schrieb:


> Verrat mir mal wo du da ne stinger mit *BBMOUNT* und *E-Type* Umwerfer siehst ...



Stinger mit BB-Mount *und* E-Type gibt es nicht! Aber ist auch Quatsch, Du brauchst nur die BB-Mount Version!


----------



## faradfara (14. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


>



Dass ist doch ein Stinger mit Tretlagermontage *und!!* EType, oder ? 
Genau der soll doch auch ans Tork 06 passen...

Nur leider finde ich den nirgends außer bei CRC :
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40530

Vollends verwirrt...

Dankbar für Hilfe! Wer bringt Licht ins Dunkel?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steveo282 (14. Juni 2010)

Du bist schon bisschen ignorant oder?
JA, ICH BIN EIN LINK, KLICK MICH

und hier nochmal:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/product_info.php?language=de&products_id=15337


----------



## steveo282 (14. Juni 2010)

Evil_Knievel schrieb:


> Stinger mit BB-Mount *und* E-Type gibt es nicht! Aber ist auch Quatsch, Du brauchst nur die BB-Mount Version!


Er hat ein 2006er Modell, und BB Mount und Etype gibt es ;-)


----------



## ins (14. Juni 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> Du bist schon bisschen ignorant oder?
> JA, ICH BIN EIN LINK, KLICK MICH
> 
> und hier nochmal:
> ...



Du wohl auch, ist beides mal die ISCG05 Version und nicht für BB Mount...


----------



## Evil_Knievel (14. Juni 2010)

faradfara schrieb:


> Dass ist doch ein Stinger mit Tretlagermontage *und!!* EType, oder ?
> Genau der soll doch auch ans Tork 06 passen...
> 
> Nur leider finde ich den nirgends außer bei CRC :
> ...



Hmm, jetzt bin ich auch verwirrt. Muss ne Fotomontage sein. 
Laut Herstellerhomepage gibts das Ding in dieser Version nämlich nicht! 
http://www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/tensioner/stinger-tensioner/

Trotzdem viel Glück beim Suchen!


----------



## steveo282 (14. Juni 2010)

@ins: das ist genau die gleiche die er mit dem crc link gepostet hat, und ich vermute mal dass er diese meint


----------



## faradfara (14. Juni 2010)

Anscheinend echt schwer !?!

Das Bild im CRC Link ist das falsche,  da sieht man die Version mit iscg.
Bestellen kann man da aber bb mount mit etype.
Das wiederum dazu passende Bild  ist auf dem geposteten Bild von cxfahrer zu bewundern.



Anscheinend gibts das Teil echt *ausschließlich* bei CRC? 
Nur warum zur Hölle findet man das auf der Herstellerpage nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (14. Juni 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> @ins: das ist genau die gleiche die er mit dem crc link gepostet hat, und ich vermute mal dass er diese meint


weil man bei den optionen auch nich bb-mount auswählen kann. 

wenn man nich vernünftig bis gar nich helfen kann, sollte mans sein lassen. auch ein grund, wieso jeder fünfte in dem thread nur noch überblick hat und "neulinge" keine lust (schon verständlich) sich alle seiten anzugucken

dank ignoreliste siehts aber halbwegs aufgeräumt aus ...

// sollte es den tatsächlich nich mehr geben, könnte man sich bestimmt einen bb-iscg05-adapter kaufen.
aber cx kauft sich eh bald n 901 und dann ist seine kefü frei


----------



## Monsterwade (15. Juni 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Oh, das ist natürlich bitter. Traurig, dass Canyon es immer noch zulässt, dass völlig Ahnungslose an der Hotline solche "Infos" rausgeben



Die Auskunft kam nicht von Canyon sondern vom Hersteller der KeFü Dreist (g-junkies).
Canyon trifft also absolut keine Schuld. 

Einzig das man einen anderen E-Stay-Adapter für den Umwerfer braucht, 
wenn man von 2 auf 3 Kettenblätter wechseln will wird mit keiner Silbe 
erwähnt. Frag mich, was bei der Bestellung eines Rahmensets mitgeliefert wird?


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2010)

.:~FRMAX~:. schrieb:


> edit: ich habe mir grad nochmal dein Fotoalbum angeschaut. Jetzt wird mir das Problem wirklich gut ersichtlich


Deshalb habe ich die Fotos gemacht 




r0ckZ schrieb:


> sollte es den tatsächlich nich mehr geben, könnte man sich bestimmt einen bb-iscg05-adapter kaufen.


Genau das wäre auch mein Vorschlag gewesen. Würde mich aber wundern, wenn sie den aus dem Programm genommen hätten. Ist eigentlich noch keiner auf die Idee gekommen, einfach mal bei NC-17 anzurufen...? 




Monsterwade schrieb:


> Die Auskunft kam nicht von Canyon sondern vom Hersteller der KeFü Dreist (g-junkies).
> Canyon trifft also absolut keine Schuld.


Achso! Ist ja schon etwas "dreist", so Infos rauszugeben, ohne es genau zu wissen *tztztz* In dem Fall ist es nicht mehr als recht, dass sie die anstandslos zurücknehmen.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (17. Juni 2010)

Heute KeFü montiert!
Shaman Enduro Commander bbmount passt super muss aber noch nen spacer einsetzten da die scheiß husselfelt zu nah am rahmen ist sodass die kette auf dem kleinen ketteblatt vorne auf der kante der rolle läuft (stört eigentlich nciht werd jetzt halt noch nen spacer zwischen kefü und kurbel bauen) die shaman schaut meiner meinung nahc auch besser aus (weiße version) und was vor allem ein vorteil ist ihr könnt direkt an die kefü so nen drittelkreis bashguard schrauben (spart gewicht)


----------



## rockthetrails (20. Juni 2010)

@ _chilla_
kannst du mal ein paar fotos posten ?


----------



## Deleted 118538 (20. Juni 2010)

ja ich denk schon werd sie aber erst in den nächsten tagen mahcen können - ob ich den spacer noch einbau weiß ich nicht den mein händler hat gesagt des ist normal das die kette dann auf dem inneren rand läuft


----------



## Deleted 118538 (21. Juni 2010)

hier mal ein paar fotos (war zu faul die kurbel zu demontieren ich kann euch aber sagen es passt alles stößt nirgendwo an und es muss nix gefeilt werden!) und wenn noch jemand ne gute idee zum kettenstreben schützen sucht wo der neoprenguard nicht hinkommt tennisschlägergriffband funktioniert super!





















ja ich weiß ich habs nicht richtig geputzt
ist nen torque fr von 09


----------



## rockthetrails (24. Juni 2010)

super ! danke

werd ich dann bald bei meinem playzone versuchen...


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (24. Juni 2010)

Habe heute den ersten richtigen Ausritt mit Kukas KeFü gehabt:









Klasse Arbeit! Passt 100% genau, Funktion bis jezt Top & absolut problemlos. Das ganze zu nem ordentlichen Preis und unschlagbar leicht.
Klare Empfehlung.
Vielen Dank!

Wenn ich mal Zeit und Lust habe werd ich den Umwerferzug noch etwas kürzen/besser befestigen... schreit gerade zu danach in ner Wurzel hängen zu bleiben.


----------



## r0ckZ (24. Juni 2010)

Welche Rahmengröße hast du? Isn 2010er, wenn ich das richtig sehe, oder?
Schön, dass du zufrieden bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (25. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße hast du? Isn 2010er, wenn ich das richtig sehe, oder?
> Schön, dass du zufrieden bist.



Jap, genau. Ist n 2010er Trailflow in L.
Passt spitze bei ~1.90m


----------



## faradfara (26. Juli 2010)

Grade dabei ne Kettenführung (Stinger bbmount mit!E-Type) an mein tork 06 zu basteln und dabei stelen sich mir paar Fragen:














An der Stelle wo jetzt der Inbus sitz müsste doch eigentlich ne Schraube durch Kettenführung und Umwerfer gehen und dann im Rahmen festgeschraubt werden, oder ?
Bei mir war da komischerweise gar keine drin und der Umwerfer nur mit einer Schraube an der Platte fest, und gar nicht am Rahmen...









Müsste so passen oder? Würd gern ne Bestätigung haben dass ich keinen mist mache befor ich anfange zu feilen... 
denn das ist schon ein gutes Stück, wie man auf dem nächsten bild sieht ...









Hoffe auf ne hilfreiche Antwort, sitze quasi mit der Feile in der Hand vorm PC ..


----------



## Deleted 118538 (26. Juli 2010)

bin ich der einzige der nur fragezeichen anstatt bilder sieht?


----------



## klueny (26. Juli 2010)

nein, ich geselle mich zu dir


----------



## faradfara (26. Juli 2010)

Gehts mit mir jetzt vollends zu ende ? 
Warum seh ich denn Bilder und ihr net ?


----------



## kNiRpS (26. Juli 2010)

ich seh die bilder auch 

würde auch bei dem problem helfen, aber ich kenne den 06er rahmen leider nicht


----------



## faradfara (27. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie scheints keinen zu interessieren ...
Naja dann halt erst recht:

Feilerei kein Prob. Das Ding fluchtet nur leider  nicht anständig mitm Antrieb und aufm kleinen Kettenblatt schleift die Kette dann am Blech der KeFü... 
Zurechtbiegen ginge natürlich, aber ist keine "schöne" Lösung... Überlege noch und bin auf der Suche nach ner Alternative ... Wenn jemand mal ne Idee hat melden !!

Wer mir helfen kann und will:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/701629


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juli 2010)

Musst halt biegen, siehe weiter vorn mein Post: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6508482&postcount=15 - und mit längeren Schrauben die KeFü oben mitsamt dem Werfer in die richtige Flucht würgen.

Übrigens verbiegt sich das Blech ständig, wenn man auf nen Ast usw. knallt. Also immer Zange mitnehmen  ! Ansonsten ist die Funktion einwandfrei, egal unter welchen Bedingungen.


----------



## faradfara (27. Juli 2010)

danke schonmal.

Oben am Umwerfer ist kein Thema, da hab ich einfach längere Schrauben plus Unterlegscheiben und Muttern genommen, musste nix biegen.

Muss nur unten die Rolle in die richtige Flucht drücken ... Irgendwie sträubt sich da was in mir einfach die Gewaltmethode anzuwenden, aber geht wohl nicht anders ... 
Hast du die einfach in eigebautem zustand rumgebogen ?

----- aktualisierung-----

Mit zwei Zangen die kefü umgebogen ... mit 32/22 Kb alle! Gänge schleiffrei Schaltbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juli 2010)

faradfara schrieb:


> aufm kleinen Kettenblatt schleift die Kette dann am Blech der KeFü...


Einfach einen zusätzlichen dünnen Tretlager-Spacer zwischen Stinger und Lagerschale verbauen, dann klappts


----------



## knicker (4. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,
es geht um eine Kettenführung, schaltbar für zwei Kettenblätter, an einem Torque FR8 von 2009.

ich hab letzte Woche versucht eine NC-17 - Stinger Tensioner E-Type - ISCG05 5533 an ein Torque FR8 von 2009 zu verbauen. Leider musste ich feststellen dass die ISCG05 Version viel zu groß ist und nicht auf die Aufnahme vom Bike passt. 

So wie ich es verstehe, bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, soll der ISCG Standart die Aufnahme einer Kettenführung ermöglichen ohne am Tretlager schrauben zu müssen. 

Die E-Type Version benötige ich gar nicht, oder ? 
Welcher ISCG Standart wurde nun am 2009 Torque verbaut, ISCG05 oder ein anderer?

Hätte ich einfach nur eine andere Version bestellen sollen? Die 5532 oder 5530 ?

http://www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/tensioner/stinger-tensioner/

Analog zu diesem post hab ich an Canyon geschrieben, die Antwort erwarte ich noch.

MfG
KNICKER


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. August 2010)

du hast wahrscheinlich den iscg-adapter vergessen. der müsste dem bike beiliegen. allerdings ist es nicht möglich eine schaltbare iscg05 kettenführung an den torques zu montieren, da der mitgelieferte iscg-adapter (den du vergessen hast) mit der aufnahme des e-type-umwerfers beim einfedern kollidiert.
lies die diesen thread durch. die thematik wurde hier zigfach durchgekaut.
iscg05 -> schaltbar -> torque -> funktioniert nicht.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. August 2010)

Aber ganz einfach ein Stinger oder Shiftguide BB ohne E-Type. Simpelste Lösung, ggfs. bischen sägen und biegen. Fürs 2009er wohlgemerkt!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. August 2010)

Für die Leute mit den älteren Torques: Bei CRC gibts den E-Type Stinger für BB-mount wieder! Zwar momentan nur mit pinker Rolle, aber die kann man ja tauschen, wenn man nicht drauf steht


----------



## knicker (5. August 2010)

Hab den Adapter gefunden. Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die KeFü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. August 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> iscg05 -> schaltbar -> torque -> *funktioniert nicht.*



ich zitiere mich mal selbst.


----------



## knicker (5. August 2010)

Ich hab ne voll funktionsfähige Kefü ans FR8 von 2008 bekommen. Da krieg ich auch ne funktionsfähige ans 2009.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. August 2010)

jaja, dann mach mal...
im ersten versuch biste ja scheinbar schon gescheitert.


----------



## Monsterwade (5. August 2010)

So, nach mehreren Fehlversuchen werkelt jetzt eine HEIM 2RS am Vertride mit etwas 
sägen und biegen. Fehlt jetzt noch ein Rockring für´s 36er Blatt. Der E13 Turbocharger 
und alle anderen "Plastik"-Ringe passen nicht. Entweder sind die mitgelieferten Schrauben 
zu lang, oder die Original-Schrauben zu kurz. Und natürlich muss es ein Rockring für
ein 34er Blatt sein, sonst kollidiert der Umwerfer mit selbigem. Meist ist eine Nummer
kleiner ausreichend. Jetzt wird mal der RaceFace Light Bash Ring - 4-Bolt 34T probiert.

Achtung beim 2010-Modell ohne Holzfäller: Dreht man die Schrauben für den ISGN-
Adapter in den Rahmen, um das Gewinde vor "Verdreckung" zu schützen, kann im 
worst Case das Fräs-Teil des Umwerfers bei voller Einfederung kollidieren und evtl. 
abreissen.

Noch viel Spass beim Basteln
Monster


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. August 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Achtung beim 2010-Modell ohne Holzfäller


Hammerschmidt!



Monsterwade schrieb:


> Dreht man die Schrauben für den ISGN-Adapter in den Rahmen


ISCG!



Monsterwade schrieb:


> ... kann im worst Case das Fräs-Teil des Umwerfers bei voller Einfederung kollidieren und evtl. abreissen.


Ne echt jetzt??


----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. August 2010)

das ist ja die allerneueste erkenntnis...


----------



## Monsterwade (7. August 2010)

Die Info kommt etwas spät: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=477207


----------



## Gades (26. August 2010)

Ich weiß nicht bzw bin mir net sicher obs erlaubt ist (ist ja kein Bikemarkt hier), aber versuchs einfach mal.

Ich hab mir eine Heim3 in England gekauft und auch schon montiert. Funktioniert super. Ich hatte die aber bereits in anderen Shops bestellt, bei denen ich die letztens storniert hab(keine Lieferbarkeit). Leider ist davon doch eine angekommen.

Jetzt wollt ich einfach mal nachhören ob einer Interesse an einer Heim3 ISCG 5 Version hat. 
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...3VjaHN0cmluZz1oZWltKzMmc2VhcmNoPTE=&pnr=17683
Wären dann die 54 euro + Versandkosten.

Ich warte dann bis Montag. Wenn bis dahin kein Interesse da ist, schick ich die Kefü zurück.


----------



## RaceFace89 (28. August 2010)

nun auch meins mit KeFü...
shiftguide mit radikaldiät und komplettumbau=136g


----------



## Kampfkoloss!! (28. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem Kukas Kefü nicht immer bei allen optimal gepasst hat, habe ich keine Lust auf ähnlich Bastelsessions (ich habe Rahmengröße M) und verkaufe das Teil zum Originalpreis und absolut neuwertig, da nie verbaut.
Schaut mal im Bikemarkt, wie man das verlinkt weiß ich leider nicht. 
Nichts für ungut Kuka: superschönes Teil und sehr nette Abwicklung, doch es hat nicht sollen sein.
Bei Interesse einfach per PN melden!

Grüßle an alle Torquianer da draußen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (28. September 2010)

musst jetzt aber nicht in jedem Thread posten


----------



## Principiante (24. Oktober 2010)

Hi!

Endlich habe ich meine Kettenführung auch dran.
Sieht zwar nicht so schön aus, passt aber.


@xcfahrer: Okay so?

LG, Principiante!

P.Sssst.: ...hab ich vergessen: Torque FR 2007


----------



## kNiRpS (24. Oktober 2010)

an alle 2010er-Fahrer: ich hab mal bei canyon nachgefragt und die haben eine eigene kefü entwickelt die jetzt am 2011er verbaut wird. soll im laufe des jahres auch einzeln verkauft werden.
dann hat das gebastel endlich ein ende!


----------



## klueny (24. Oktober 2010)

das gefällt mir.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Oktober 2010)

Principiante schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Endlich habe ich meine Kettenführung auch dran.
> Sieht zwar nicht so schön aus, passt aber.
> ...



Interessante Lösung - und wie ist die dann unten befestigt? Kabelbinder? Das wackelt doch wie `n Lämmerschwanz.  
Ausserdem wird es zumindest mit Shimanokurbel schleifen. Mit den Hussefelt gehts vielleicht...
Warum hast du nicht die Stinger BB E-Type genommen?

Zu der Canyon KeFü wäre mal eine Info inwieweit die für die 2009er Modelle passt interessant.


----------



## kNiRpS (24. Oktober 2010)

ich hab nachgefragt, da ich es ja auch an mein 2009er dranbauen wollte.

folgende antwort hab ich bekommen:



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> ...



Daraus geht leider nicht hervor, obs auch bei den 2009er modellen passt. aber ich gehe mal stark davon aus, da die probleme bei 2010 und 2009 gleich waren und sich der 2011er zum 2010er nich verädert hat.


----------



## Principiante (24. Oktober 2010)

@xcfahrer:
...hm, hab sie ja noch nicht richtig testen können.
Meinst Du es geht so nicht?
Also zwischen Schwinge und Führung ist genug Luft.
Zur Not kann man unten rechts noch eine Schraube montieren, hab da noch genug Futter.
Ich hab Husselfelt Kurbeln.
Und als E Type hab ich nur die bekommen. Mit an mein Tretlager geklemmt, passt es nicht, kein Platz, geht nur so - außen.

Na, wenn meine Gabel wieder da ist, teste ich sie richtig und melde mich nochmal.

Greets, Principiante!


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Oktober 2010)

Principiante schrieb:


> @xcfahrer:
> ...hm, hab sie ja noch nicht richtig testen können.
> ...*als E Type hab ich nur die bekommen*. Mit an mein Tretlager geklemmt, passt es nicht, kein Platz, geht nur so - außen.
> 
> ...



http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40530

BB Mount E-Type - dann wird der Umwerfer an die KeFü montiert, nicht darüber. 
Hab ich doch so beschrieben, haben auch andere so montiert - wenn du mit deiner so klarkommst, dann ists doch ok.

PS: ich mag es nicht wenn mein Nick veralbert wird  
ich fahr nicht* xc*, sondern *cx*!


----------



## Principiante (25. Oktober 2010)

@*CX*fahrer:
...._ohhhh...pein_





Ich hoffe, Du verzeihst mir, war nicht böse gemeint, wollte nicht, das Du wegen mir schlechte Laune bekommst. War nur etwas hibbelig wegen der ganzen Bastelei... _eben Frau_...

Ähm, ich habe nach Deiner Aussage, schnell noch eine Schraube unten montiert, sitzt wirklich superfest, nichts wackelt.


Bin selbst gespannt wie es so läuft.

Bis dann, Grüße, Principiante!


P.S.: Hab ganz vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich beim Abbau der Kurbeln entdeckt habe, dass der Zug meines Umwerfers zwischen Schwinge und Rahmen (Bild) eingeklemmt war!!!
Hab ihn zwar wieder rausbekommen, ist aber verborgen, also muss ein neuer her... egal... Der Halter hatte sich gelöst und der Zug konnte so zur Seite rutschen.
Da es kein Originaler war, wollte ich mal von Euch ne Empfehlung, wie ich ihn am besten anbringe, also nur  das Stück an der Rahmenunterseite. Mit Zughülle, oder ohne? Wegen dem Dreck, der sich innen sammeln kann, meine ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (25. Oktober 2010)

Da fehlt das Teflonröhrchen - sonst scheuert der Zug auf dem Lack. 
Den Zug am Umwerfer anbauen erfordert etwas Nachdenken!


----------



## Principiante (25. Oktober 2010)

Teflonröhrchen? ( wie sieht das aus?)
Und wie wird das befestigt?

Kann ich nicht einfach eine Zughülle nehmen?


Gruß, 
Principiante!


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Oktober 2010)

Frag im (guten) Radladen, wo du den Zug und den Halter kaufst. 
Zughülle würde ich nur zur Not nehmen, aber für schräge Basteleien hast du ja ein Faible   ....


----------



## Principiante (4. November 2010)

So.
Wollte nur mal nen' paar Bilder von der ( endlich )fertigen Kettenführung reinstellen.
Sie läuft super.
Mein Mann hat die Auflage der Rolle etwas verbreitert, ist bei 2 Kränzen besser, sieht man auf den Bildern. Okay, man kann auch eine längere Achse nehmen, dann würde die Rolle beim Schalten mitgehen... egal.

@cxfahrer: Leider habe ich kein Teflonröhrchen bekommen (war in drei Läden!), aber auf dem Bild siehst Du, wie ich es gemacht habe, passt schon. (Hab das Röhrchen etwas mit der Heißluftpistole geformt)

Freu mich jedenfalls, das ich es hinbekommen habe.

Bis zur nächsten Bastelei 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## cxfahrer (4. November 2010)

sehr kreativ mit der Rolle, aber wenns dir so ausgeht...


...(die Rolle ist extra deswegen was dicker fürs kleine Kettenblatt, damit die Kette beim mittleren Kettenblatt seitlich geführt wird. Die Kette rutscht beim Schalten aufs kleine Kettenblatt dann auf die Verdickung).


----------



## Principiante (4. November 2010)

...läuft aber so wunderbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G_Ride (17. Juni 2011)

Hi leute!
respektable leistungen & beeidruckendes wissen muss ich sagen:
TP
seit dem letzten post ist ja nun einige zeit vergangen...
in dem 1 jahr hat sich ja in den bike-schmieden einiges getan, deshalb:
kann es sein, dass es inzwischen alternativen zu stinger + sägen & feilen der *e-type-aufnahme* oder einer carbonanfertigung von kuka gibt?
eine gute lösung von e13, um an einem *torque fr 8.o von 2007* eine gescheite schaltbare kefü mit 2 blättern (26/38) zu montieren?
an die backplate soll dann das drs-system von e-13 drauf...
oder hab ich doch nix verstanden?  
und wenn das nun funktionnieren sollte, ist in diesem fall die backplate auch gleichzeitig die Verdrehsicherung(?!)
laut canyon ist diese zur korrekten befestigung der kettenführung notwendig.
ich komm der lösung leider nicht nah genug 
vielen dank schonmal für die antworten 
if not, belästige ich mal kuka (übrigens auch sehr beeindruckend!) mit ner neuen herausvorderung


----------



## martin! (17. Juni 2011)

hast du die schon gesehn?

http://www.canyon.com/zubehoer/artikel.html?ac=Z04_06

die passt dann mit sicherheit. läuft soweit auch ganz gut. allerdings gefällt mir die rolle nicht sooo gut 
erfüllt aber ihren zweck..


----------



## G_Ride (17. Juni 2011)

danke! kenn die 
passt aber leider nicht 


> Der schaltbare Canyon Chainguide ist mit 2-fach Kurbeln kompatibel und ist für den *ISCG Standard* vorbereitet. (...) Montierbar *bis 36 Zähne.* <-- reicht auch nicht
> 
> Passend für alle Strive Modelle, *Torque Modelle (ab 2008)*


 <-- meins ist von 2007


----------



## steveo282 (17. Juni 2011)

Verkaufe ne gebrauchte, voll funktionsfähige 2-Fach Carbon KeFü für ISCG Aufnahme also ab Torque 2010, voll funktionsfähig.
Bei interesse PN für Bilder, etc...


----------



## martin! (18. Juni 2011)

ah ok  son mist


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Juni 2011)

G_Ride schrieb:


> Hi leute!
> respektable leistungen & beeidruckendes wissen muss ich sagen:
> TP
> seit dem letzten post ist ja nun einige zeit vergangen...
> ...



Das mit der e-type ist ja schonmal nicht verkehrt, allerdings musst du sägen, um die Schwinge frei zu halten. Habe ich irgendwo am Anfang des Freds beschrieben, und zwar für die Stinger:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40530


----------



## G_Ride (18. Juni 2011)

hi, cx-fahrer!
danke, ja, hab den gesamten thread gelesen und weiß, was du meinst 
möchte allerdings nur wissen, ob in diesem fall, die zeit die wunden geheilt hat und die e-13 (siehe link oben) mit e-type-grundplatte nun auch an die e-type-aufnahme meines torque passt


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Juni 2011)

Falls jemand interessiertes mitliest: ich habe noch einen nagelneuen, nie montierten Carbon-Arm von Kuka inkl. Spacern für Arm und Rolle übrig. Für Nicht-Wissende: dieser wird anstelle des ISCG-Adapters montiert, passt also bei allen Modellen, die diesen haben (ab 2009?). Ist die alte Version mit Löchern für die originalen Senkschrauben und ausgefrästem Logo.


----------



## G_Ride (19. Juni 2011)

Hey, smubob! 
Bleibst wohl bei deiner alt-bewährten feilerei ;-)
Wenn's passt, ist doch bestens! 
Wenn mir kuka's geschichte zu teuer wird, hast du vielleicht bock meine e-type aufnahme zu feilen? Neben transportkosten gibt's natürlich auch ne aufwandsentschädigung[/frecher modus]


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Juni 2011)

Ja, mir gefällt es doch einfach besser so, da mehr Führung vorhanden ist. Und beim Tretlagerwechsel die Tage konnte ich mich davon überzeugen, dass seit damals nichts mehr geschliffen oder aufgesetzt hat 

Selbst in der Mann!  Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle den Stinger E holen und das entsprechende Stück raussägen, ist eigentlich recht schnell erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin2033 (30. Juli 2011)

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Canyon hat ja auf ihrer Seite den Chainguide, welcher auf den ISCG Standard passen soll.

Ich habe ein Torque 2008 also noch ohne ISCG. Jetzt hab ich mir gedacht, dass ich ja den ISCG Adapter montieren könnte um den Chainguide zu montieren. 

Gemäss Auskunft von Canyon geht das aber nicht, Originaltext "da die Befestigungslöcher des Chain Guides nicht dem ISCG Standard entsprechen". 

Was denn nun, hat das jemand schon gemacht? Passt das nun mit dem Adapter oder nicht???


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Juli 2011)

am fr 2008 brauchst du eine e-type halterung, von daher geht des eh nicht (les bitte mal ab nr.1).


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Juli 2011)

Merlin2033 schrieb:


> Gemäss Auskunft von Canyon geht das aber nicht, Originaltext "da die Befestigungslöcher des Chain Guides nicht dem ISCG Standard entsprechen".


Die Canyon Führung wird anstelle des originalen Canyon ISCG-Adapters an den Rahmen geschraubt, daher passt das nicht (schau dir mal das große Bild des aktuellen Torque Rahmens an, falls du nicht weißt, was ich meine). Wie cxfahrer schon bemerkt hat, ist das für dich eh irrelevant wegen E-Type. Für dich gilt das Gleiche wie im letzten Satz meines letzten Postings...


----------



## Merlin2033 (31. Juli 2011)

Ok, das klingt einleuchtend.

Dann gibt es eigentlich noch die e thirteen drs in verbindung mit der e-type grundplatte oder gibt es ein problem mit dieser variante???

ich will nicht rumwerkeln, eher eine plug and play version.


----------



## Merlin2033 (2. August 2011)

hat denn noch niemand eine e13 drs mit der e-type platte an ein Torque 2008 geschraubt???


----------



## cxfahrer (2. August 2011)

Schau dir das Bild der Backplate an und dann deinen Rahmen und beantworte dir das selber.

Für mich sieht die Backplate prinzipiell nicht anders wie die der Stinger aus und damit wirst du ums "Rumwerkeln" nicht drumrumkommen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. August 2011)

Umwerfer + KeFü am Torque bis 2008 geht nicht ohne Gebastel.


----------



## Merlin2033 (3. August 2011)

So nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einer DRS mit E-Type platte. Ahnscheinend nicht mehr ganz so leicht zu finden. Hat jemand einen Tip?


----------



## Merlin2033 (5. August 2011)

Gibts die E-Type platte wirklich nirgends mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G_Ride (5. August 2011)

hi!
willkommen bei den kefü-freien torque Fahrern 
hab auch ewig gesucht und dieses forum inhaliert. die e-13 backplate hat hier niemand angeschraubt. das kann dir also keiner bestätigen.
hier die links:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=11450
&
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=50637
...ging mit google recht einfach 
sag mir bitte, ob's geklappt hat!
ich bastle mir ne nc-17 unter's tretlager un feile daran rum.
wenn smubob so begeistert davon ist, will ich das auch ;P
außerdem kann ich mir so meine Zahnkränze + bashguard in den Farben raufschrauben, wie ich sie will


----------



## dise (5. August 2011)

Doch ich hab die Backplate an meinem 2007er Torque FR.

Man muss sie aber ein wenig bearbeiten, funktioniert dann aber tadellos...

Irgendwo hier im Canyon Forum gibt es sogar ein Vorher/Nachher Bild.

sollte so aussehen:





Hatte damals halt nur ein Handy zur Hand....


----------



## Merlin2033 (6. August 2011)

Gibts zwischen den verschiednen Jahrgängen der DRS eigentlich unterschiede, bei CRC heisst es für das 2010 er modell! Die DRS in schwarz mit 36T gibts aber nur die 2011er noch! passt das?


----------



## aibeekey (8. August 2011)

nachdem mein rahmen das zeitliche gesegnet hat und ich voraussichtlich nen 2011er als ersatz bekommen würde, hätte ich demnächst wohl eine kettenführung für die torques mit tretlagerklemmung abzugeben.

das gute stück is aus carbon gefertigt und kommt mit rolle und e-type halterung.

habs damals selbst im forum gekauft.

wer interesse hat einfach ne pn, dann schau ich, dass ich maln foto davon mache


----------



## Merlin2033 (9. August 2011)

Gibts da ein Bild davon? evtl. würde ich Sie nehmen.


----------



## aibeekey (12. August 2011)

hey, ein anderer user interessiert sich auch dafür, der hat sich bereits davor gemeldet.

sollte er sie doch nicht haben wollen meld ich mich bei dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeChambre (12. September 2011)

Ich lese mich nun schon eine Weile durch die KeFü Threads und bin eher verwirrt.
Lässt sich die Canyon KeFü an einem 2010 Torque Trailflow problemlos montieren?
Welche schrauben bräuchte ich, es sind keine dabei...
Danke schon mal!


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. September 2011)

- Ja, passt.

- Einfach beim Bestellen dazusagen/-schreiben, dass du auch die Befestigungsschrauben brauchst.


----------



## xrated (10. Dezember 2014)

Für welche Kettenblätter ist denn dieser Adapter am FRX 2011-2013 ausgelegt und wozu ist der an einem Ende verdickt? (macht es etwas schwer das Teil nachzubauen)


----------

